# Angekotzt -.-



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Huhu,

kennt ihr die Leute die bei rot über die Straße gehen. Und am schlimmsten wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind. 

Mich kotzt das einfach nur an. Ich glaube ich sollte diesbezüglich kein Führerschein machen mir würde es in den Fingern krippeln die zu überfahren... Es tut mir ja leid aber ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Eine Ampel ist höchstens mal ne Minute rot so wenig kann einem das Leben doch nicht Wert sein dass man nicht eine Minute warten kann. Und das schlimmste ist die kleinen Kinder machen das nach. Heute auf den Rückweg von der Arbeit sind 6 Leute bei rot über die Ampel gegangen. 

Ich kenne eine Frau die 30 ist. Die wurde als Kind überfahren. Lag 5 Monate im Koma, hat kein Bein mehr und hatte 15 Jahre schmerzen. Und nun hat sie diese "chronischen Schmerzen" weiß auch nit genau wie man das nennt. Jedenfalls hat sie Schmerzen obwohl gar keine Schmerzen mehr da sein sollten. 

Ich finde das furchtbar traurig. Was haltet ihr von soetwas? könnte echt kozten. Sorry aber ich musste mich mal darüber auslassen.-.-


----------



## Inade (23. April 2008)

Stimmt das sieht man überall... Scheiß Gesellschaft.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Ich gebs zu ich habs auch schon gemacht aber nur wenn die Strasse vollkommen leer ist. Aber wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind halte ich mich an die Reglen.


----------



## Xairon (23. April 2008)

Ich habe es auch schon Xmal gemacht. Wieso warten wenn Weit und Breit kein Auto / Strassenbahn usw steht?

Du hast es wahrscheinlich nochnie gemacht??!! Oder reagierst du erst so seit du Mama/Papa geworden bist?

/irnoie an

Vieleicht sieht das Kind mal einen der aus dem Fesnter springt, evtl. macht es das dann auch?

/irnonie off

Ich weiss was du meinst, aber du übertreibst Masslos!


----------



## Frigobert (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Und nun hat sie diese "chronischen Schmerzen" weiß auch nit genau wie man das nennt. Jedenfalls hat sie Schmerzen obwohl gar keine Schmerzen mehr da sein sollten.



Was du meinst, sind Phantomschmerzen - darüber klagen viele, denen Körperteile amputiert werden mußten.

Zum Thema selbst: vor 20 Minuten erst in unserer lokalen Tageszeitung gelesen, daß gestern Abend eine 18jährige angefahren und schwer verletzt wurde - bei Rot über die Ampel (auf einer Hauptverkehrsstraße) mit Handy am Ohr. Fällt mir absolut nichts mehr zu ein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Zum Thema selbst: vor 20 Minuten erst in unserer lokalen Tageszeitung gelesen, daß gestern Abend eine 18jährige angefahren und schwer verletzt wurde - bei Rot über die Ampel (auf einer Hauptverkehrsstraße) mit Handy am Ohr. Fällt mir absolut nichts mehr zu ein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir schon: selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> kennt ihr die Leute die bei rot über die Straße gehen.



Klar mach ich auch. Man muss halt wissen wo. Und nein, kein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. April 2008)

Ich tue es ebenso, ich seh nicht ein, bei einer Ampel die 3 Minuten rot ist, obwohl kein Auto in der Nähe ist, meine Zeit zu vergeuden.

Und wenn ich dann Eltern sagen höre "So ein schlechtesVorbild für die Kinder" dann sage ich einfach "ICH bin nicht dafür da, ein Vorbild zu sein, die Eltern sind dafür zuständig". Danach sind sie ruhig.

PS: Solche Ampeln gibt es in Ost-Berlin zur genüge.
PSS: Ja unsere Gesellschaft ist Müll, ich passe mich nur an sie an.


----------



## Theroas (23. April 2008)

Bei Ampeln wird selektiert:

Hauptstraße: *Stehen bleiben.*

Nebenstraße mit Kind oder Rentner: *Stehen bleiben.*

Nebenstraße ohne Kind oder Rentner: *Gehen.*

Nebenstraße im verkehrsberuhigten Bereich ohne erkennbaren Grund: *Gehen und sich Fragen ob der Staat seinen Bürgern denn heutzutage gar nichts mehr zutraut.*


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> PSS: Ja unsere Gesellschaft ist Müll, ich passe mich nur an sie an.


Wer das tut, kann die Gesellschaft schlecht verbessern.
Ich sehe auch meine Rolle in der Gesellschaft anscheinend anders als Du Deine. Ich versuche durchaus als Vorbild zu dienen.
Kinder orientieren sich nicht nur an ihren Eltern, sondern an allen Menschen um sie herum.
Für mich ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit nicht über rote Ampeln zu gehen, wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.

Wenn die Straßen kinderleer und weithin unbefahren sind, dann gehe ich durchaus auch mal über rote Ampeln. Wenn ich zur U-Bahn gehe, gut in der Zeit liege und es nicht regnet... warum sollte ich dann bei rot über eine Ampel gehen?


----------



## Calathiel (23. April 2008)

Wenn Rote Ampel da ist und Auto kommt bleib ich stehen.
Wenn Rote Ampel da ist und gar nichts kommt gehe ich rüber
Wenn Rote Ampel da ist und gar nichts kommt aber Polizei steht irgendwoe bleib ich auch stehen (ja in der schweiz wird das sonst mit 20 sfr. gebüsst >.<)

Ob Kinder da sind ode rnicht achte ich nicht drauf. Ich bin nicht dafür da, den anderen gute Erziehung beizubringen. Dafür sind die Eltern da. Wenn ich Kinder habe(in der Zukunft) werd ich ganz klar, nicht über die rote Ampel laufen. Aber z.z. habe ich keine und dies ist für mich eine Erziehung die die Kinder schon im jungen Alter lernen und auch von den Eltern beigebracht werden sollten.

Aber die Leute hier zu verurteilen weil se rüberlaufen is echt behämmert sorry. Ich bin kein schlechter Mensch, ich bin ein normaler Mensch der seine Zeit nicht bei Sinnlosigkeiten vergeuden will. Und bei leerer übersichtlicher Strasse an der roten Ampel stehen bleiben ist für mich SINNLOS.
Wenn einer bei rot über die Strasse rennt wenn da schon x Autos ankommen .. dann ist es was anderes.. das ist gefährlich und lass ich auch sein...

Aprops @ die handyvelretzte: selbst schuld... Es gibt gewisse Sachen die man wissen muss.... Z.B. wenn man telefoniert oder auch Musik hört habe ich IMMER ein Auge auf die Umgebung. Wer sich zufest davon ablenken lässt gehört nicht auf die Strasse.. Egal ob Fussgänger, Autofahrer, Velofahrer...

edith sagt: Wieso achte ich ned auf Kinder? 

Nunja ich bin öfters ma im Stress oder ein wenig geistig abwesend. Ich achte generell nur auf alles was auf der Strasse sich bewegt und nich tjede einzelne Person die in meiner Umgebung steht. D.h. ich merke oft nicht mal das evtl. nochn kind in der Nähe ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wer das tut, kann die Gesellschaft schlecht verbessern.
> Ich sehe auch meine Rolle in der Gesellschaft anscheinend anders als Du Deine. Ich versuche durchaus als Vorbild zu dienen.
> Kinder orientieren sich nicht nur an ihren Eltern, sondern an allen Menschen um sie herum.
> Für mich ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit nicht über rote Ampeln zu gehen, wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.
> ...



Wenn du mich hier und einfach so fragst, ob mir die Kinder egal sind, dann muss ich dir leider sagen: Ja. Und genau dieser Egoismus gehört zu unserer Gesellschaft.

Du kannst für deinen Teil gerne als Vorbild dienen, auch wenn ich bezweifle, dass es klappt.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn du mich hier und einfach so fragst, ob mir die Kinder egal sind, dann muss ich dir leider sagen: Ja. Und genau dieser Egoismus gehört zu unserer Gesellschaft.


Es liegt mir fern Dich zu kritisieren. Das mit den roten Ampeln kann halt jeder so halten wie er will.
Ich bin auch keiner, der dume Kommentare bringt, wenn ich vor der roten Ampel stehen bleib und die 15 Leute, die hinter mir gehen, gehen an mir vorbei über die rote Ampel. 

Nur: Warum benutzt Du das Wort "leider"? Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, daß Du es bedauerlich findest, daß Dir die Kinder egal sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nur: Warum benutzt Du das Wort "leider"? Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, daß Du es bedauerlich findest, daß Dir die Kinder egal sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, das "leider" kam einfach so in den Satz, ohne eine Grund. Aber Recht hast du damit dennoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Wenn ich weiß, dass ich es auf die andere Straßenseite schaffe, dann geh ich auch rüber,
da ist es mir egal ob die Ampel rot ist oder nicht.


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Kenne ich die Kinder? Nein. Ist es mir egal? Ja.
Ich gehe über die Ampel wie es mir passt, wenn kein Auto in der Nähe ist, dann geh ich da auch rüber, wenn neben mir Kinder stehen. Warum sollte ich für Kinder ein Vorbild sein, die mich nicht kennen und die ich nicht kenne?
Die Eltern sollten in dem Falle das Vorbild sein und nicht wildfremde Personen.

Aber toll, wenn sich Leute noch über so etwas aufregen können, wenn man sich über sonst nichts mehr aufregen kann, dann über sowas.


----------



## AhLuuum (23. April 2008)

Ich bleibe eigentlich generell an jeder roten Ampel stehen, die ich nicht kenne, von der ich weiss wie stark sie befahren ist oder an der Kinder stehen.
Ich fahre immer schnell Fahrrad und habe meist Kopfhörer in beiden Ohren. Dadurch konzentriere ich mich mehr mit den Augen auf den Straßenverkehr und es ist viel einfacher auf rote Ampeln zu achten und dort zu halten, anstatt sich in x verschiedene Richtungen umgucken zu müssen(gilt vor allem bei großen Kreuzungen), damit man weiss, wann man fahren kann.
Zudem orientieren sich gerade kleine Kinder, welche die beim Überqueren einer Straße mit roter Ampel entstehenden potentiellen Gefahren noch nicht erkennen und einschätzen können, oft an anderen Menschen(nicht nur der Begleitperson) und somit wird man durchaus zum Vorbild.

"Rotgänger" kann ich aber noch tolerieren, im Gegensatz zu alten Menschen, die eine stark befahrene Straße überqueren wollen, anstatt zehn meter weiter über die Ampel zu gehen, oder Menschen mit Kinderwagen, die den Kinderwagen kurz vor der Bordsteinkante stoppen und sich dann wundern, wenn die Autos knapp an ihnen vorbeifahren.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. April 2008)

Mach ich auch, wenn kein Auto kommt.... aber nicht an der Ampel.
Denn wenn die Pozilei das mitbekommt gibts paar Punkte in Flensburg...auch zu Fuß.
Tjaaa.
Von daher einfach 50 Meter weiter über die Straße und gut ist. 
Darf man, is ok wenn kein Auto kommt, und gut is.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kenne ich die Kinder? Nein. Ist es mir egal? Ja.
> Ich gehe über die Ampel wie es mir passt, wenn kein Auto in der Nähe ist, dann geh ich da auch rüber, wenn neben mir Kinder stehen. Warum sollte ich für Kinder ein Vorbild sein, die mich nicht kennen und die ich nicht kenne?
> Die Eltern sollten in dem Falle das Vorbild sein und nicht wildfremde Personen.
> 
> Aber toll, wenn sich Leute noch über so etwas aufregen können, wenn man sich über sonst nichts mehr aufregen kann, dann über sowas.



Wenn Du losgehst und Dir die Kinder hinterherkommen weil Sie denken das das OK ist wenn Du gehst, und dann ein Kind überfahren wird, dann kriegen die Dich am Arsch! Und dann brauchst dem Richter net erzähln "mir egal blablabla" .... dann wirste eingebuchtet. Das is nämlich dem Richter "egal".


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Wenn Du losgehst und Dir die Kinder hinterherkommen weil Sie denken das das OK ist wenn Du gehst, und dann ein Kind überfahren wird, dann kriegen die Dich am Arsch! Und dann brauchst dem Richter net erzähln "mir egal blablabla" .... dann wirste eingebuchtet. Das is nämlich dem Richter "egal".


Warum sollte er Ärger bekommen, wenn irgendwelche Kinder ihm hinterhergehen? Da kann er doch nichts für.


----------



## Calathiel (23. April 2008)

Doc du hast so null Ahnung.

Kinder sind trotz allem auch Menschen. 
Wenn ich ins Auto einsteige und mich ans Steuer setze und sie machens mir gleich und bauen n Unfall mit Papas Auto sind trotzdem sie schuld. Nicht ich weil ich es auch gemacht habe. (n bisserl auch der erwachsene der die schlüssel "gegeben" hat.. wenn sie rumgelegen sind kann auch der elternteil meist wenig dafür)

Wenn sie hinterherlaufen und eines stirbt bist du als Zeuge nur verpflichtet die Wahrheit zu sagen. Ich verspreche dir du kriegst ne saftige Busse weil du bei rot über die Ampel bist ... Aber Schuld hast du keine....
WEnn du der Vater bist oder mit ihnen unterwegs bist (Patenonkel) whatever , das heisst die Kinder kennst und sie sich an dich halten mussten, dann ist es etwas anderes, weil du fahrlässig gehandelt hast...


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Doc du hast so null Ahnung.


Ähm, anscheinend hatte ich doch Recht, schreibst doch gerade selbst, dass er
dann für die Kinder nichts kann.... Die Strafe kriegt er nur, weil er bei Rot über
die Ampel gegangen ist, aber nicht weil die Kinder ihm hinterher gelatscht sind.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. April 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Doc du hast so null Ahnung.
> 
> Kinder sind trotz allem auch Menschen.
> Wenn ich ins Auto einsteige und mich ans Steuer setze und sie machens mir gleich und bauen n Unfall mit Papas Auto sind trotzdem sie schuld. Nicht ich weil ich es auch gemacht habe. (n bisserl auch der erwachsene der die schlüssel "gegeben" hat.. wenn sie rumgelegen sind kann auch der elternteil meist wenig dafür)
> ...



Dein "Beispiel" mit dem Auto hinkt. Denn es ist nicht vergleichbar.
Der Punkt ist, und DAHER rührt auch die Tatsache das Du dann drann bist, dass Du Leuten die es noch nicht besser einschätzen konnten (Kinder) als jemand der Erwachsen ist, wenn auch ungewollt, vermittelt hast, dass sie die Straße überqueren könnten. Das ist fahrlässiges Verhalten Deinerseits, egal ob Du die kennst oder nicht. Du lebst in einer sozialen Gemeinschaft (vllt nicht spürbar, aber rechtlich gesehen). Du ziehst dabei andere letztlich mit. Stichwort: Herdentrieb...einer läuft los, andere laufen mit. 

Woher Du deine "Ahnung" nimmst und mir "null" davon bescheinigst möcht ich mal wissen. Ich kann Dir vllt. momentan kein gerichtliches Urteil dazu aus dem Hut zaubern, aber Du im Gegenzug wohl auch kaum, also verlassen wir uns mal drauf das wir beiderseits aus bestem Wissen und Gewissen schreiben. Danke.




Lurock schrieb:


> Ähm, anscheinend hatte ich doch Recht, schreibst doch gerade selbst, dass er
> dann für die Kinder nichts kann.... Die Strafe kriegt er nur, weil er bei Rot über
> die Ampel gegangen ist, aber nicht weil die Kinder ihm hinterher gelatscht sind.



Hö? Also ich sagte das er ne Strafe bekommt? Wie meinste das?


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Woher Du deine "Ahnung" nimmst und mir "null" davon bescheinigst möcht ich mal wissen.


Ich glaube, der Herr meinte mich.



DocFloppy schrieb:


> Hö? Also ich sagte das er ne Strafe bekommt? Wie meinste das?


Ich bezog mich auf das Zitat und den Post über mir und beide waren nicht von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Herr meinte mich.
> Ich bezog mich auf das Zitat und den Post über mir und beide waren nicht von dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte nur weil er mich mit "Doc" ansprach.......  mh, bin verwirrt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur weil er mich mit "Doc" ansprach.......  mh, bin verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, habe deinen Namen gar nicht gesehen, ich dachte er hatte das "h" von "Doch" vergessen und bezog sich damit auf meinen Post indem ich verlauten ließ, dass derjenige welcher bei Rot über die Straße geht nicht der Schuldträger ist.

Mmmh, vllt sollte er mal sagen, was er meint... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich gehe über die Ampel wie es mir passt




Genau wegen so einer einstellung werden leute überfahren wenn sie über ne rote ampel gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Genau wegen so einer einstellung werden leute überfahren wenn sie über ne rote ampel gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaube ich kaum, ich bin der Meinung ein normaler Mensch sollte einschätzen können, wann es schlecht ist, über die Straße zu gehen und wann keine Gefahr droht und dazu muss man sich nicht an Ampeln halten.


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, die Kinder gezwungen zu haben mitzukommen. Außerdem ist es die Pflicht der Eltern, die Kinder darauf aufmerksam zu machen was man zu tun und zu lassen hat oder glaubst du, Doc, dass Eltern ihr 3 oder 4-Jähriges Kind alleine nach draußen lassen, speziell über eine Straße mit Ampel?!

Ich bin es auch von mir selbst gewohnt, dass man Kindern schon im Kindergarten vermittelt, dass man eine Ampel nur zu überqueren hat, wenn die Fußgängerampel auf 'Grün' steht. Ich möchte das Kind sehen, dass mir wie ein Hund über die Straße folgt - dazu übt man das normalerweise als Elternteil.



> Genau wegen so einer einstellung werden leute überfahren wenn sie über ne rote ampel gehen



So ein Unsinn. Wenn Leute überfahren werden wegen einer roten Ampel, dann wegen der Tatsache, dass sie einfach zu unaufmerksam waren, wahrscheinlich blind waren oder Kopfhörer in den Ohren hatten und deshalb nichts hörten.
Wenn ich an einer Ampel stehe und sehe, dass NICHTS kommt, dann überquere ich die Straße, solange keine Polizei auf der anderen Seite steht.


----------



## Incontemtio (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Kind sehen, dass mir wie ein Hund über die Straße folgt - dazu übt man das normalerweise als Elternteil.



Ich könnte jetzt wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen über den Herdentrieb zitieren, der sogar "erwachsende" Menschen dazu anregt eine Straße zu überqueren auch wenn sich gerade Autos etc. nähern.


----------



## Calathiel (23. April 2008)

ich meinte doc
Und vielleicht habe ich dich falsch interpretiert.
WEnn du meinst du kriegst ne Strafe weil du bei rot rüber bist : JA
WEnn du meinst du kriegst als Fremder eine Strafe weil dir die Kinder gefolgt sind : NEIN.
Es tut mir leid aber ich bin als Mensch nicht VERANTWORTLICh fuer den Bockmist den die andern bauen. Egal ob mündig oder unmündig. 
Klar sollte man auch Vorbild sein, aber ich bin NICHT VERPFLICHTET ein Vorbild zu sein.
Das ich ein Gesetz breche ist für mich klar, jedoch hat es für mich keinen Einfluss wenn jemand hinterherwatschelt wien kleiner Dackel. 
Aber wie gesagt wenn ich der Erziehungsberechtigte bzw. der Aufpasser dieses Kindes bin sieht das wieder anders aus.
@ vorposter da oben .. wie heisst du doch.. LUROCK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau
Nein dich meinte ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Auto Vergleich hinkt sicher n bisschen. Nur kann man einen Menschen nicht dafür verantwortlich machen, weil er etwas ungesetzliches tut und andere es nachahmen. Auch wenns Kinder sind und vielleicht sogar anders gehandhabt werdne. Ich hätte hier shcon einige Beispiele aber ich denke nicht, dass die hier passen, weil ich es rein aus ethischen Gründen nich tnenen will.

Verantwortlich gemacht werdne kann ich aber, wenn ich rübelraufe und zu   dem Kind sage, " hey komm mit, das ist schon ok".

bye


----------



## Noxiel (23. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum, ich bin der Meinung ein normaler Mensch sollte einschätzen können, wann es schlecht ist, über die Straße zu gehen und wann keine Gefahr droht und dazu muss man sich nicht an Ampeln halten.



Ein normaler Mensch sollte auch einschätzen können, welch schlechte Vorbildfunktion er auf unmündige Kinder ausübt, auch und gerade wenn er an einer roten Ampel über die Straße läuft, die zwar aus seiner Sicht und in dieser Situation ungefährlich zu überqueren ist, welche aber von einem kleinen Kind nicht ausreichend analysiert werden kann. Dieser "normale" Mensch ignoriert damit die möglichen Gefahren, entweder weil es ihn einen Dreck interessiert oder ein kein Gefühl für Kindeserziehung hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht um mich falsch zu verstehen, ich selbst bin leidenschaftlicher "Bei-rot-über-die-Ampel-Marschierer", jedoch nur wenn keine Kinder dabei sind.


----------



## Calathiel (23. April 2008)

super einstellung noxiel, aber naja ich habe mich echt um anderes zu kümmern wenn ich bei rot über die Ampel will als dass ich noch schaue ob ein kind in der Nähe ist. 

ich mein :
Kommt ein Auto
Fährt irgendwo grad ein Auto raus
Hats irgendwo einen Polizisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ein Auto kommt.. Ist es soweit entfernt, dass ich sogar gehend drüber kann ohne das er bremsen muss (ist übrigens meine einstellung zu)
usw.

Und ich denke die meisten "über-die-rote-ampel-geher" rennen darüber, meist aus Stress.

ps: ich will hier keinen angreifen der bei Kindern es anders sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde es ne super Einstellung, aber ich bin wohl einfach ein bisserl zu verplant und auf anderes konzentriert.

Die einzigen "bei-rot-über-die-ampel-geher" die ich nicht abkann sind die die andere gefährden, indem sie rüberrennen wenn ein auto nah ist und z.b. vollbremsung machen muss. 
Man kann nämlich auch über die Strasse gehen wenn rot ist und gefährdet gar niemand. Z.b. wenn einfach kein anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer zu sehen/hören ist.(nur bei übersichtlichen strassen).


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch schon Xmal gemacht. Wieso warten wenn Weit und Breit kein Auto / Strassenbahn usw steht?
> 
> Du hast es wahrscheinlich nochnie gemacht??!! Oder reagierst du erst so seit du Mama/Papa geworden bist?
> 
> ...



Nee Irrtum, ich bin nicht Mama oder Papa geworden. 

Ich sehe es nur nicht ein dass für den fall das etwas passiert, ich dieser Person noch helfen soll. (Unterlassene Hilfeleistung Strafe und so du weißt). 

Wenn jemand soetwas vor meinem Augen passiert weil er bei rot über die Straße geht prost Mahlzeit. 

Und ich kann nur sagen es kann einen IMMER erwischen egal ob man weit und breit kein Auto sieht. Über Ecken usw. kann immer was passieren. Und wenn man sich es einmal angewöhnt hat und irgendwann einmal betrunken nach Hause geht denkt man sich "ach bin ja schon 100 mal bei rot gegangen passiert ja sicher nix" und booom dann hat es gekracht und man ist am Arsch des Propheten. ;-)

Ich bin absolut der Meinung dass man den Autofahrern zumindest wenn die bei rot über die Ampel gehen den Führerschein sperren sollten. Denn wer bei rot über die Ampel geht, fährt auch bei rot über die Ampel! 

Ich hoffe nur ich bin nicht diejenige die die sauerrei wegmachen muss. Ansonsten ist mir schnuppe was Leute mit ihrem anstellen (solange sie jedenfalls anderen jedenfalls nicht die gleiche dumme und kleinkindliche Idee vormachen).


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Ich bin nicht dafür zuständig andere Kinder zu erziehen, Noxiel, auch wenn ich weiß, dass du das gerade allgemeingültig formuliert hast.
Das Elternpaar ist dafür zuständig, also brauch ich auch noch kein Gefühl für Kindeserziehung - und ich bin immer noch der Überzeugung, dass Eltern dafür zu sorgen haben, dass Kinder soetwas lernen...aber gut.
Vor allem, wenn Kleinkinder alleine an der Straße spielen oder dahin gehen.. oder welches Alter ordnet ihr "Kleinkind" zu?

Incontemtio.. ich bitte darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dafür zuständig andere Kinder zu erziehen, Noxiel, auch wenn ich weiß, dass du das gerade allgemeingültig formuliert hast.
> Das Elternpaar ist dafür zuständig, also brauch ich auch noch kein Gefühl für Kindeserziehung - und ich bin immer noch der Überzeugung, dass Eltern dafür zu sorgen haben, dass Kinder soetwas lernen...aber gut.
> Vor allem, wenn Kleinkinder alleine an der Straße spielen oder dahin gehen.. oder welches Alter ordnet ihr "Kleinkind" zu?
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig, aber du bist zuständig dafür auf andere bei Gefahren ein Auge zu haben egal ob 6 oder 30.

Aber wenn alle irgendwann mal bei rot über die Ampel gehen kann man gar nicht mehr aufpassen. ;-) Einer macht es vor andere machen es nach so ist es nunmal .


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Das habe ich auch nicht abgestritten. Wenn Kinder AUF der Straße spielen sollte man etwas sagen oder wenn Gefahr droht - allerdings fühle ich mich weder verantwortlich noch denke ich, dass ich der erste wäre der bei Rot über die Ampel geht vor dem Kind...
Macht in der hektischen Gesellschaft kein Unterschied mehr ob Rot oder Grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (23. April 2008)

Gehe auch bei Rot über die Straße. Es ist einfach sinnlos zu warten, wenn offensichtlich kein Auto kommt. Und es ist mir auch egal, wer dabei zuguckt - wenn es nicht gerade ein Cop ist. Ich bin für die Erziehung der Kinder nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## Ematra (23. April 2008)

*Zur Frage, ob ich Leute kenne, die schonmal bei Rot über die Ampel gehen:*
Jein... Dazu müsste ich behaupten, dass ich mich kenne, und sich selbst wirklich zu kennen gehört zu den schwierigsten Dingen überhaupt...

*Zur Frage, ob es gute Gründe gibt, nicht über eine rote Ampel zu gehen:*
Natürlich gibt es die. Und sie sind eigentlich alle schon genannt worden. Auch ein guter Beobachter kann mal etwas übersehen, beispielsweise ein sicher rasch näherndes Fahrzeug. Es wird eine Gefahrenlage für sich selbst und andere geschaffen. Zudem ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, man riskiert also ein Bußgeld, im Extremfall sogar seinen Führerschein.

*Warum tut man es doch?*
Der menschliche Geist ist nicht dafür geschaffen, in jeder Situation die Ruhe zu bewahren und sich geduldig zu verhalten. Bei nicht allzu stark befahrenen Straßen stellt das Überqueren einer roten Ampel zudem in aller Regel ein vertretbares Risiko dar.

*Und wie ist es mit der Vorbildfunktion?*
Meines Erachtens wird die Vorbildfunktion maßlos überschätzt. Wenn ich mich an meine Kindheit erinnere, gab es genau zwei Arten von Kindern. Der ersten hatte ihre Eltern gesagt: Geh nicht bei Rot über die Straße. Das haben sie dann auch nicht gemacht, selbst wenn es ihnen jemand vorgemacht hat. Im Gegenteil: Wie auch mancher Erwachsene haben die Kinder sich darüber geärgert. Die anderen haben von Zuhause keine strengen Regeln dieser Art mit auf den Weg bekommen, die sind dann halt einfach rübergegangen.

Festzuhalten wäre: Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, in denen ein Bekannter von mir wegen eines Rotlichtverstoßes einen Unfall gehabt hätte.

Festzuhalten wäre desweiteren, dass Kinder in unserer Gesellschaft nur allzugern als Argument vorgeschoben werden, um anderen die eigene Denkart aufzuzwingen. Als Computerspieler müssten wir da eigentlich alle ein Lied von singen können.

*Fazit:*
Ja, sicher, es gibt Gründe, sich darüber zu ärgern, wenn jemand eine rote Ampel überquert. Aber es sind in der Regel keine guten Gründe. Das Risiko ist regelmäßig nicht allzu hoch, die Vorbildfunktion für Kinder wird maßlos überbewertet. Menschen, die sich aufplustern, den Moralapostel rauskehren und andere deswegen zurechtweisen, sind mir zutiefst unsympathisch. Zum Glück ist dieses, früher besonders unter Herrschaften der alten Schule weit verbreitete Phänomen inzwischen sehr viel seltener geworden. Möglicherweise hat sich die Erkenntis durchgesetzt, dass derartige Zurechtweisungen lediglich ein "Jetzt erst recht" provozieren. Zurecht. Wenn jemand sein Leben riskieren möchte, dann soll er dies tun, auf eigene Verantwortung. Bungeejumping und Drachenfliegen sind schließlich auch nicht verboten. Wobei ich darauf warte, dass jemand ein solches Verbot fordert, weil natürlich jedes Kind, das einen Bungeejumper sieht, das sofort nachmachen möchte, am liebsten ohne Seil....


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Gehe auch bei Rot über die Straße. Es ist einfach sinnlos zu warten, wenn offensichtlich kein Auto kommt. Und es ist mir auch egal, wer dabei zuguckt - wenn es nicht gerade ein Cop ist. Ich bin für die Erziehung der Kinder nicht verantwortlich.



Ich verspreche dir hiermit feierlich dass du der erste bist der um sein Leben schreit wenn er angefahren/überfahren wird. ;-)

btw. wollte ich noch erwähnen meine Mutter wurde mit ca. 25 vom Auto angefahren. Ist auch über rot meinen Vater hinterher und es war Winter/man konnte nirgendswo etwas sehen. Die kam mit ner Gehirnerschütterung nochmal davon und einer irren langen Nabe am bein. Und der Autofahrer ist gerade mal im Schritttempo gefahren. Was passiert also wenn jemand mit 100 auf einen zurast? Ich will das ehrlich gesagt gar nit wissen aber testet es mal weiterhin aus. Geht einfach weiter bei rot. =)


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2008)

Mal zum Thema Vorbildfunktion: Wie viele von euch rauchen denn z.B. auf offener Straße? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. April 2008)

hmm ich kuk.. kein auto da .. mir egal

und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal ob da so ein kleiner ist der zukukt ..
nur weil der eine mitm messer auf den andern losgeht mach ich das ned auch ..


----------



## Sweny (23. April 2008)

Ich bin als ich in die 4-6 Klasse ging (andere Schule) immer über die Straße bei Rot gegangen, warum?
Ganz einfach; Die scheiss Ampel war irgendwie kapput oder so jedenfalls musste man dort ca. 6 min warten bis sie Grün wurde, egal ob Autos da waren oder nicht Oo

Und jetzt neue Schule:
Haben wir eine kreuzung dort wo viele Autos morgens fahren aber manchmal sind ALLE Ampeln (für fußgänger und autos) rot...ja ne iss klar?
Wenn ich mal da spät dran bin (nur 2 mal passiert) und keine autos oder alles steht nur rum gehe ich und andere schüler bei rot, denn die Ampel braucht IMMER mehr als 5 min. oO


----------



## Noxiel (23. April 2008)

Es ist wohl recht müssig diese beiden Standpunkte weiter zu erörtern. Die einen werden weiterhin bei Rot über die Ampel gehen, auch wenn Kinder dabei sind und die anderen werden dabei auch immer wieder ungläubig den Kopf schütteln. 

Es ist natürlich meine Meinung, und nicht allgemeingültig aber wer schon nicht im Stande ist, sich um solche lapidaren Dinge zu kümmern, der steht auch nicht für ältere Leute im vollen Zug auf, wird sich aller Voraussicht wenig darum scheren, wenn jemand im Bus angepöbelt und bedroht wird und fährt durch die 30er Zone auch mit 60km/h. 

Ich denke, all diese Dinge kann man gut unter dem Wort Prinzipien sammeln. Festzuhalten ist übrigens auch, das Kinder in unserer Gesellschaft ein zu pflegendes Gut sind. Das Dumme ist nur, dass der Mensch bei zwei Möglichkeiten, die ihm einen Vorteil verschaffen, sich stets für die entscheiden wird, die auch zeitlich gesehen näher steht bzw. sich sofort auswirkt. Einen langfristigen, auch größeren Vorteil wird er nicht wählen. 

Bin ich der Hüter meines Bruders? - _Ich sage Ja_



Tikume schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Vorbildfunktion: Wie viele von euch rauchen denn z.B. auf offener Straße?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieviele Kinder hast du denn schon neben Dir mit einer Kippe in der Hand gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Vorbildfunktion: Wie viele von euch rauchen denn z.B. auf offener Straße?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok ich gebs zu ich bin auch Raucherin was ich nicht gut finde. Nur irgendwie klappte es nie mit dem aufhören (bin jetzt gerade dabei wieder aufzuhören eine Woche schon). Aber wenn man schon dabei ist kann man gleich fragen wieviel sind denn Autofahrer. Oder wieviel nehmen ihren Perso net mit. Ich habe auch immer auf offener Straße geraucht. Besser ist es aber erst gar nicht zu rauchen. Rauchen ist nunmal körperverletzung ganz einfache Sache. 

Leider ist die Gesellschaft zu sehr an eine Industrie gebunden, die einen sprichwörtlich den Tod verkäuft und dann noch auf eine ekelige Art und Weise. Ich heiße das net für gut. Andererseits kann ich aber als Raucherin nachvollziehen wie schwer es ist aufzuhören. Bei einer sucht ist das aber immer ne kleinwenig andere Sache. Du bist gebunden an den Stoff und es ist sehr schwer nein zu sagen. Als nichtraucher brauchste da gar net erst mitreden du empfindest ganz anders als ein Raucher.


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 du übertreibst hier maßlos. 
Du versprichst jemand anderen, dass er der Erste ist, der um sein Leben schreit, wenn ihn ein Auto anfahren wird? Liest du überhaupt Texte? Er hat doch klar gesagt: 



> wenn offensichtlich kein Auto kommt



Und dann bringst du ein Vergleich in dessen Folge deiner Mum etwas zugestoßen ist. Wenn ich eine Sichtweite von 5 1/2 Meter habe, dann geht man sicherlich nicht bei Rot über die Straße. Tut Mir Leid. 
Tu bitte nicht auf Mutter Theresa. Ich werde auch weiterhin über Rot gehen, wenn links und rechts frei ist.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es ist wohl recht müssig diese beiden Standpunkte weiter zu erörtern. Die einen werden weiterhin bei Rot über die Ampel gehen, auch wenn Kinder dabei sind und die anderen werden dabei auch immer wieder ungläubig den Kopf schütteln.
> 
> Es ist natürlich meine Meinung, und nicht allgemeingültig aber wer schon nicht im Stande ist, sich um solche lapidaren Dinge zu kümmern, der steht auch nicht für ältere Leute im vollen Zug auf, wird sich aller Voraussicht wenig darum scheren, wenn jemand im Bus angepöbelt und bedroht wird und fährt durch die 30er Zone auch mit 60km/h.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme mit deinen Meinungen vollkommen überein.

Man muss aber in erster Linie sich Gedanken darum machen, wieso tun Leute soetwas (also bei rot über die Ampel laufen). Zeitdruck usw. ist eine ausrede. Eine Ampel bleibt im durchschnitt 1. Minute lang rot. In dieser eine Minute die man überwindet ist man auch nicht unheimlich viel schneller. Genauso mit den Autofahrern auf der Autobahn. 


PRINZIPIEN - du sagst es. Aus unverständlichen Gründen besitzen diese Leute diese Prinzipien nicht. Vielleicht sind manche einfach geistig zurückgeblieben. Andere scheren sich nunmal einen Scheiß dreck darum. Aber diese es interessiert mich nicht Einstellung ist das, was mich so ankotzt. Wenn es jemanden nicht interessiert ob Kinder in der Nähe sind, ob er ein Vorbild ist, soll er bitte über die rote Ampel gehen. Aber man sollte nicht damit rechnen dass es mich dann noch interessiert, ob er Hilfe bekommt. Ich weiß ich mache mich Strafbar bei unterlassener Hilfeleistung. Aber ich weiß warum ich so denke. Denn jemand der keine Rücksicht auf andere nimmt, kann nicht erwarten, dass andere Rücksicht auf ihn nehmen. Ich gehöre dann eher zu der Sorte Menschen die wenn jemanden aus eigenem Verschulden heraus etwas passiert, michü ber denjenigen Knien würde, und ihn freudig anlächeln würde. Und ich würde auch sage ich ganz ehrlich fragen: "und, hast du wenigstens schöne Schmerzen". Natürlich kann ich jetzt noch nicht wissen ob ich soetwas machen würde. Aber Skrupel davor hätte ich ganz Gewiss net!


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Delphin87 du übertreibst hier maßlos.
> Du versprichst jemand anderen, dass er der Erste ist, der um sein Leben schreit, wenn ihn ein Auto anfahren wird? Liest du überhaupt Texte? Er hat doch klar gesagt:
> Und dann bringst du ein Vergleich in dessen Folge deiner Mum etwas zugestoßen ist. Wenn ich eine Sichtweite von 5 1/2 Meter habe, dann geht man sicherlich nicht bei Rot über die Straße. Tut Mir Leid.
> Tu bitte nicht auf Mutter Theresa. Ich werde auch weiterhin über Rot gehen, wenn links und rechts frei ist.



Da sieht man mal wieder das Leute wie du absolut nicht´s nachvollziehen können.  Man kann jemanden nicht´s erklären der nicht´s verstehen will. Wenn der eigentliche AhA Effekt (wie bei dir z:b.) nicht auftritt, nützen auch keine noch so umständliche Erklärungen. Ich sage mal ganz einfach geh bei rot doch über die Ampel mich kümmert es doch nicht! Mich kümmern nur die Kleinen Kindern alles andere sind Naive Leute in meinen Augen.

PS: ich werde auch weiterhin mit Giftgasten rumhantieren wenn links und recht´s niemand neben mir steht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Führen wir doch einfach dein Argument von weiter vorne ein:



> Denn wer bei rot über die Ampel geht, fährt auch bei rot über die Ampel!



Logisches Denken: Die Ampel ist rotgeschaltet für mich, d.h. Fußgänger und Radfahrer können die Straße überqueren, laut deiner Aussage soll ich jetzt also, weil ich ja über rote Ampeln zu Fuß überquere, weiterfahren und damit einen Mord riskieren - gut, wenn wir jetzt den Gedanken logisch auf das andere Beispiel übertragen, sehe ich weiter und breit niemanden - aber Radfahrer können gut aus dem Nichts auftauchen und auf einmal im toten Winkel sein. Plötzlich habe ich sie dann vor der Haube.

Deine Aussage ist aus dem Nichts geholt, ohne Begründung genau so wie deine Aussage zu Thrawns Meinung. Wenn es dir so egal ist, was anderes Leute denken warum zum Kuckuck wirfst du diesen dann vor, dass sie ja ruhig weiter machen sollen bis ihnen etwas passiert.

Ich verstehe dein Anliegen sehr wohl, aber soll ich jetzt meine Meinung darüber ändern? Dich kümmern die kleinen Kindern. Gut, aber ich werde deshalb keinen "AhA Effekt" verspüren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Mir geht das wohl dieser Menschen die bei rot gehen am Arsch vorbei. Mich interssiert es nur ob ich diejenige bin, deren Zeit mit so einem möglichen Umfall im nachhienein skrupelos VERGEUDET und ausgenutzt wird. Ich bin im Falle es würde etwas passieren, verpflichtet zu helfen. Das alles gegen meinen Willen denn glaub mir ich kenne eine Menge Leute die kein Bock auf solche Aktionen hätten. Genauso wie ihr denkt es ist ja nicht meine Sache was mit den Kindern neben mir ist, denke ich: es ist auch nicht meiner Sache wenn ihr freiwillig in Kauf nimmt, das wirklich mal etwas passiert. 


Vor allem net bei Eigenverschulden. 
Es spielt keine Rolle ob Autos in der Gegend fahren oder nicht. Wichtig ist dass man sich selbst mal zu Gemüte führt, wie wichtig einem das eigene Leben bzw. das Leben der anderen ist. Und wenn man sprichwörtlich schon von beginn an drauf Scheißt, kann man nicht von anderen tolleranz erwarten. 

Das mit dem bei rot über die Ampel gehen: Wer bei rot über die Ampel geht, darf theoretisch gesehen keinen Führerschein besitzen. Er würde auch mit nem Auto bei rot über die Ampel fahren und damit das Leben der anderen gefährden. Die Ampel ist nicht aus jucks da. Rot heißt nicht gehen nach eigenem ermessen. Rot heißt stehen bleiben ganz einfache Sache. Und wenn man das net kann sollte man nochmal in die Grundschule gehen.

Anscheinend besitzen nunmal manche diese geistige Reife nicht die andere in der Hinsicht haben. Man kann ja nur hoffen aber es ist bekannt das Menschen immer klüger sind wenn sie selbst mal derartig auf die Schnauze fallen.


Vielleicht würde ich helfen es kommt auf den Fall selbst an. Aber wenn dort Kinder sind die das im Laufe des Lebens nachmachen kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und mir denken: Wer ist denn hier wohl erwachsener bzw. intelligenter? Ein 6 Jähriger der nicht geht, oder ein vollkommen Erwachsener Mensch in der Mitte seines Lebens? Ich denke wohl ersteres. Denn von Intelligenz und Erwachsensein zeugen solche kleinkindlichen Aktionen nicht gerade. 


"Ich verstehe dein Anliegen sehr wohl, aber soll ich jetzt meine Meinung darüber ändern? Dich kümmern die kleinen Kindern. Gut, aber ich werde deshalb keinen "AhA Effekt" verspüren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Nein sollst du nicht habe ich doch gesagt, geh bei rot verdammt nochmal! Jeder soll das machen was er selbst für richtig empfindet!

Ich für meinen Teil sage nur dass man so einen Autoumfall nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte. Wie oben schon genannt kenne ich ein die diese Aktion mit dem rot über Ampel gehen abgeschaut hat in ihrer Kindheit. Und es ist traurig sich diese Geschichte anhören zu müssen. Mir kamen dabei die Tränen. Vor allem wenn ich weiß, dass da irgendein Sackgesicht mit noch beiden Beinen am Körper frei herumläuft. diese Frau hat Schmerzen. Ihr ganzes Leben hat sie Schmerzen gehabt. Und wer sich um das Wohl anderer nicht schert, sollte aufpassen. Denn es kann absolut jeden erwischen. Die Frage ist nur wann und wo.

PS: Es sind extreme Ansichten das ist beabsichtigt bei mir, um eine Diskussion anzuregen.


----------



## Alcasim (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> kennt ihr die Leute die bei rot über die Straße gehen. Und am schlimmsten wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.
> 
> ...



Jop, ich machs auch immer wieder, mir wurscht wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind, sollen ja selbst aufpassen.. Ich weiss, es hört sich verdammt asozial an aber ich warte doch nicht dauernd, nur wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.. Ich hab besseres zu tun :O


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Jop, ich machs auch immer wieder, mir wurscht wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind, sollen ja selbst aufpassen.. Ich weiss, es hört sich verdammt asozial an aber ich warte doch nicht dauernd, nur wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.. Ich hab besseres zu tun :O




Was besseres zu tun haben auch die Menschen die erst genauso dachten und nu für den rest ihres Lebens am Rollstuhl gekettet sind. ;-) Nämlich Therapien Therapien Therapien. Ich habe Erfahrungen damit ich habe ein Praktikum in einer Arztpraxis gemacht.


----------



## Ematra (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> PRINZIPIEN - du sagst es. Aus unverständlichen Gründen besitzen diese Leute diese Prinzipien nicht. Vielleicht sind manche einfach geistig zurückgeblieben. Andere scheren sich nunmal einen Scheiß dreck darum. Aber diese es interessiert mich nicht Einstellung ist das, was mich so ankotzt. Wenn es jemanden nicht interessiert ob Kinder in der Nähe sind, ob er ein Vorbild ist, soll er bitte über die rote Ampel gehen. Aber man sollte nicht damit rechnen dass es mich dann noch interessiert, ob er Hilfe bekommt. Ich weiß ich mache mich Strafbar bei unterlassener Hilfeleistung. Aber ich weiß warum ich so denke. Denn jemand der keine Rücksicht auf andere nimmt, kann nicht erwarten, dass andere Rücksicht auf ihn nehmen. Ich gehöre dann eher zu der Sorte Menschen die wenn jemanden aus eigenem Verschulden heraus etwas passiert, michü ber denjenigen Knien würde, und ihn freudig anlächeln würde. Und ich würde auch sage ich ganz ehrlich fragen: "und, hast du wenigstens schöne Schmerzen". Natürlich kann ich jetzt noch nicht wissen ob ich soetwas machen würde. Aber Skrupel davor hätte ich ganz Gewiss net!




Kurz vorab: Wie oben dargelegt stehe ich weder eindeutig auf der einen noch eindeutig auf der anderen Seite, habe ich ja weiter oben bereits geschildert.

Dieser Post ist dennoch perfekt, um nochmal nachzulegen. Danke dafür.

Es geht also um zwei Arten von Menschen. Das sind diejenigen ohne Prinzipien.
*Was spricht gegen diese Menschen?* Sie sind schlechte Vorbilder für andere Menschen. Sie schaffen durch ihr Verhalten Gefahren für sich selbst und andere. Sie unterlassen es, anderen zu helfen, um des eigenen Vorteils willen.
*Was spricht für diese Menschen? * Sie glauben nicht unkritisch jeden Unfug, der ihnen erzählt wird. Sie sind nicht leichtgläubig, nicht so einfach zu manipulieren. Sie denken ergebnisoffen. Sie sind freier in ihren Ansichten und Handlungen.

Dann gibt es diejenigen mit Prinzipien.
*Was spricht für diese Menschen?* Sie sind in Alltagssituationen freundlich und hilfsbereit. Sie bedenken die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns und versuchen sich darauf einzustellen. Sie versuchen, im Sinne der Gesellschaft zu handeln.
*Was spricht gegen diese Menschen?* Sie entwickeln oft einen ausgesprochenen Missionierungseifer. Sie versuchen anderen ihre Ansichten aufzuzwingen, glauben, jeder müsste gemäß ihren eigenen Überzeugungen handeln. Mit ihrer Freundlichkeit ist es rasch vorbei, wenn jemand nicht genau das tut, was sie von ihm erwarten. Menschen, die nach ihren eigenen Maßstäben leben, sind ihnen ein Dorn im Auge. Die Übergänge zu Intoleranz und Fanatismus sind fließend.

Wie man sieht, beide Seiten können Argumente für und gegen ihre Haltung auf ihr Konto verbuchen. Ich denke, meine eigene Haltung ist eine Mischung aus beidem. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Dingen, bei denen ich meine Prinzipien habe und entsprechend handele. Um bei dem bekannten Beispiel zu bleiben... Wenn ich in der umgekehrten Situation bin, also am Steuer meines Fahrzeuges sitze, fahre ich entsprechend vorsichtig, schließlich weiß ich ja, dass es Menschen gibt, die auch schonmal bei Rot über die Ampel gehen. Und ich möchte ja nicht, dass denen etwas zustößt. Nicht nur der kurz- oder langfristigen Vorteile wegen. Dem anderen soll nichts passieren, und ich möchte den Ärger nicht. Eine ganz einfache Sache eigentlich.

Aber es sind MEINE Prinzipien. Grundsätzlich hat niemand hat das Recht, mir seine Prinzipien aufnötigen zu wollen. Keine Privatperson, nicht der Staat und vor allen Dingen keine Religion. Was nun bei weitem nicht heißen soll, dass ich guten Argumenten gegenüber verschlossen bin. Wenn jemand seine Ansicht mit guten, logischen, nachvollziehbaren Argumenten untermauern kann, wäre ich schon ziemlich dämlich, wenn ich daraus nicht lernen würde. Wenn jemand allerdings Pauschalbehauptungen aufstellt, die einer empirischen Untersuchung nicht standhalten können, habe ich auch das Recht, mich anders zu entscheiden. Ich muss nicht jedem Vorwurf annehmen, jeden Rat befolgen, auf jede Manipulation hereinfallen. Ich bin frei, und ich habe das Recht, diese Freiheit zu leben.

Noxiels Ansicht darüber, dass Kinder ein Gut sind, das der Gesellschaft nützt und damit ebenfalls dem Einzelnen, teile ich im Prinzip. Anderer Ansicht bin ich darüber, wie solcher Schutz zu erreichen ist. Ich bin in den 80ern aufgewachsen. Wir waren damals wie selbstverständlich "Gefahren" ausgesetzt, bei denen heute jeder Erwachsene entsetzt aufschreiben würde. Wir durften Risiken eingehen, haben Verantwortung getragen, und wir haben es überlebt. Es war nicht nötig, uns in Watte zu packen und uns zu verhätscheln. Wir wussten auch so, was richtig ist und was falsch. Unsere Eltern haben uns gesagt, was passieren kann, und es lag an uns, wie wir mit diesem Wissen umgegangen sind. Erstaunlich - wir leben noch.


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

> Ich für meinen Teil sage nur dass man so einen Autoumfall nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte. Wie oben schon genannt kenne ich ein die diese Aktion mit dem rot über Ampel gehen abgeschaut hat in ihrer Kindheit. Und es ist traurig sich diese Geschichte anhören zu müssen. Mir kamen dabei die Tränen. Vor allem wenn ich weiß, dass da irgendein Sackgesicht mit noch beiden Beinen am Körper frei herumläuft. diese Frau hat Schmerzen. Ihr ganzes Leben hat sie Schmerzen gehabt. Und wer sich um das Wohl anderer nicht schert, sollte aufpassen. Denn es kann absolut jeden erwischen. Die Frage ist nur wann und wo.
> 
> PS: Es sind extreme Ansichten das ist beabsichtigt bei mir, um eine Diskussion anzuregen.



Bist du denn jemand, der sich um das Wohl anderer schert - also um das Wohl fremder Personen? Oder meinst du das jetzt bei dir Bekannten?


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Kurz vorab: Wie oben dargelegt stehe ich weder eindeutig auf der einen noch eindeutig auf der anderen Seite, habe ich ja weiter oben bereits geschildert.
> 
> Dieser Post ist dennoch perfekt, um nochmal nachzulegen. Danke dafür.
> 
> ...



Genauso ist es ja auch. Ich streite das ja nicht ab. Wie du siehst zwinge ich auch niemanden meine Meinung auf falls du dir die unteren Beispiele mal angeschaut hast. Natürlich LEBEN wir noch. Das ist aber eine Sache unserer Erziehung und unseres Bewusstseins. Dass wir Gefahren wahrnehmen haben wir alle irgendwann mal im Laufe unseres Lebens gelernt. Ohne dieses "Bewusstsein" wären wir gar nicht überlebensfähig. Aber wert hat uns dieses Warnsystem eingetrichtert? Zu Beginn waren es erstmal die Eltern. Wären die Eltern/Erzieher und in diesem Falle VORBILDER nicht da, wäre niemand überlebensfähig. In den ersten Lebensjahren ist man abhängig von ihnen ob man es will oder nicht. Wenn es diese Vorbilder nicht gäbe, würden wir uns um nicht´s kümmern. Uns wäre das Wohl der anderen einfach nur egal. Und was passiert in einer Gesellschaft in der das Wohl der anderen einem egal ist: Sie läuft irgendwann einmal Amokk. 

Allerdings ist der Schritt zum sterben nur ein klitzekleiner. Ungünstige Umstände können überall im Leben mal vorkommen. Ich sage ja nur man sollte das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Gesetze gibt es leider nicht zum Spaß. Wir leben schließlich nicht in einer Anarchie! Wenn das so wäre gäbe es keine Moralen und keine Predigten. Man sollte darüber FROH sein dass es das gibt, und es nicht mit den Füßen treten. Trotzdem ist und bleibt es nunmal Tatsache dass wenn etwas passiert, man sprichwörtlich am Arsch des Propheten ist. Und "ich habe kaum Zeit zum warten gehabt" gilt nunmal nicht als gültiges Argument. Keine Versicherung wird jemals diese Kosten die dabei entstehen können tragen wollen. Absolut kein Mensch außer diejenigen die wirklich ein ganzes Herz für andere haben egal unter was für Umständen, hätte Lust, so jemanden in irgendeiner Art und Weise nach einem Umfall noch "beizustehen". 

Dass es diese Regeln gibt hat halt seine Gründe. Ich für meinen Teil würde ungern in einer Chaosgesellschaft leben. Aber dieses bei rot über die Ampel gehen wird immer häufiger. Ich war total erschrocken dass das soviele mitlerweile machen. Und wieso wird das so gemacht: Ganz einfach, nämlich weil es irgendwann mal jemand vorgemacht hat! Und wenn man so einfache Grundsetze nicht befolgen kann, wird es irgendwann nicht nur dabei bleiben. Es wird immer mehr passieren in der Welt. Waffen werden irgendwann für jeden frei erhältlich sein. Einfach deshalb weil irgendwer mal ankam und sagte ich brauche eine Waffe. Amerika ist bestes Beispiel dafür. Da interessiert es dann nicht mehr ob der einfache Postbote auf das Grundstück läuft. Man erschieß einfach wenn man sich denkt jetzt darf ich schießen. 

Ohne das alles würde unsere Geselschaft komplett zusammenbrechen. Natürlich darf man einem Menschen nicht seine Meinung aufdrängen, das beabsichtige ich auch gar nicht. Ich beabsichtige nur dass es wenigstens einen hier gibt den man vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann. Bzw. dass man wenigstens einen hier zum wirklichen "denken" anregen kann. Denn es tut mir leid aber richtig denken tun die alle irgendwo nicht. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach das Wahre traurige an der ganzen Sache ! Denn selbst einer der nicht bei rot über die Ampel geht kann das Menschen eines anderen zum positiven beeinflussen! Gerade bei Kindern denn man weiß einfach nicht was die Zukunft mit sich bringt. Absolut niemand  kann behaupten, dass man keiner Gefahr im Leben ausgesetzt ist. Irgendwie aber denken dass leider viel zu viele.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bist du denn jemand, der sich um das Wohl anderer schert - also um das Wohl fremder Personen? Oder meinst du das jetzt bei dir Bekannten?



Ich schere mich absolut um das Wohl anderer. Es gibt aber die ein oder anderen Personen wo es mir sage ich ganz ehrlich einfach nur egal wäre. Die Moralvorstellungen und Gedanken eines Menschen sind es an dem ich seinen Charakter messe! Wenn dies zu meiner Person nicht übereinstimmt kann derjenige sich zum kuckuck scheren. Es wäre mir egal ob er von heute auf morgen nicht mehr da wäre. Dabei berücksichtige ich aber dass dieser Mensch Gefühle hat - jeder Mensch hat das! Nur wer mit seinem Leben rumspielt als wäre es ein Schachbrett, kann nicht von mir erwarten, dass ich ihm Gefühle entgegenbringe. Ganz im gegenteil: Dann spiele ich auf diesem Schachbrett einfach auch nur eine Figur! In diesem Falle bin ich glückliche "Zuseherin" die sich denkt: Mal gut dass ich soetwas nicht mache und dabei anderen ein Vorbild bin.


----------



## RubenPlinius (23. April 2008)

ich gehe und werde immer bei rot über ne ampel gehen wenn _kein_auto kommt
ich bin nicht lebensmüde aber ich bin auch kein doofes gesellschaftsprodukt dass ich mich an restriktionen halte die situationsbedingt keinen sinn machen (es ist rot damit wir stehen damit autos fahren können - kommt kein ist das rot also überflüssig)

wer bei rot über ne ampel geht wenn ein auto kommt, der ist selber schuld

was ich hasse sind die leute die bei stark befahrenen hauptstraßen so weit vorne stehen dass sie schon fast auf der straße stehen - das kann ich nie mitansehen :/

und wenn kinder zugegen sind geh ich eigentlich auch nicht bei rot über die ampel, da reiß ich mich zam - aber ansonsten kein prob damit

salut

p.s.: und bitte bitte flamed mich jetzt mit polemik ich möchte polemisch werden, aber es gehört zu meinen prinzipien dass ich nicht damit anfange xD


----------



## Alcasim (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Was besseres zu tun haben auch die Menschen die erst genauso dachten und nu für den rest ihres Lebens am Rollstuhl gekettet sind. ;-) Nämlich Therapien Therapien Therapien. Ich habe Erfahrungen damit ich habe ein Praktikum in einer Arztpraxis gemacht.



Sorry, aber wenn ich mich um jeden Menschen kümmere oder um jeden trauere der nun irgendwie verletzt ist dann kann ich morgen als Emo in die Schule gehen..


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich mich um jeden Menschen kümmere oder um jeden trauere der nun irgendwie verletzt ist dann kann ich morgen als Emo in die Schule gehen..




Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen kannst wo genau ich mich um sein Wohl schere ham wirs endlich. ^^


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

> Ich war total erschrocken dass das soviele mitlerweile machen. Und wieso wird das so gemacht: Ganz einfach, nämlich weil es irgendwann mal jemand vorgemacht hat!



Wenn du schon Thesen durch den Raum wirfst, dann begründe sie auch. Ich gehe über rote Ampeln, weil ich es eilig habe, z.B. wenn ich von der Schule komme und noch ein Termin habe und wenn gerade kein Auto unterwegs ist, dann flitz ich eben schnell rüber und geh meiner Wege - und nicht weil irgendwer irgendwann es vorgemacht hat. Ist bei anderen garantiert ebenfalls so.
Wir leben in einer hektischen Gesellschaft, dass sieht man überall. Deshalb machen es immer mehr Menschen.



> Einfach deshalb weil irgendwer mal ankam und sagte ich brauche eine Waffe. Amerika ist bestes Beispiel dafür. Da interessiert es dann nicht mehr ob der einfache Postbote auf das Grundstück läuft. Man erschieß einfach wenn man sich denkt jetzt darf ich schießen.



Ich habe noch nie von einem Fall gehört in der ein Besitzer eines Grundstücks von der Waffe gebraucht gemacht hat, weil ein Postbote auf dem Grundstück war. Du? Und eine Waffe kriegt man nicht in dem man sagt: "Ich brauch, gib".. Waffenschein unsowas, hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du Überzeugen möchtest, dann tu das doch bitte mit Argumenten und nicht mit "Die Welt geht unter, wenn wir so weiter machen"-Thesen.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> gemacht hat, weil ein Postbote auf dem Grundstück war. Du? Und eine Waffe kriegt man nicht in dem man sagt: "Ich brauch, gib".. Waffenschein unsowas, hm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





In texas gilt das gesetz jemanden auf seinem Grundstück erschießen zu dürfen. Egal ob Postbote oder Nachbar. Vielleicht stellt dich das nun zufrieden.

btw. es ist mir egal was du zu x,y,z denkst. Du gehörst zu meiner eigenen Kategorie "Sinnlose Weltvorstellungen" und dabei bleibt es ;-)

Davon abgesehen weiß ich nicht was du mit deinen Kommentaren bezwecken willst. Mich provuzieren - hervorragend du hast es geschafft sein stolz darauf! Dir ist es anscheinend ganz und gar nicht Recht dass ich so denke wie ich denke was mich eigentlich total verwundert. Denn immerhin du gehörst doch zu den - bei rot über die Ampel gehern. Das tust du und das tue nicht ich. Ich im gegensatz zu dir bin froh darüber dass ich es nicht tue. Wenn du überfahren wirst hast du das mit dir selbst abgemacht. Ich sitze im Hintergrund und erfreue mich darüber. Also wo ist das Problem? Ich tolleriere deine Ansicht doch. Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich derartig aufregen kann. Aber ich respektiere und aktzeptiere dass. Denn es gibt viele die die selbe Ansichten haben wie du. Nur eines muss man dabei ganz klar sagen: Ihr wollt doch tolleriert werden. Wenn man euch nicht tolleriert stößt man auf ablehnung. Und wenn man euch dann doch tolleriert verwirrt das euch so dass ihr genauso reagiert wie bei ersteres. Was mich jedenfalls so ziemlich verdutzen lässt.


----------



## dejaspeed (23. April 2008)

Hab ich offt genug da ich ja begeisterter Fahrradfahrer bin sehe ich mich öfters auch mit älteren Herren konfrontiert die noch 5 meter vor über die Straße wollen nuja ich mache selten den versuch wirklich zu bremsen.


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Wenn ich mich aufregen würde, dann würde das gaaanz gewaltig anders aussehen, glaub mir ma. Aber schön das du 'tolerieren' und 'sinnlose Weltvorstellung' in einem Satz verwendest.
Scheinst es ja doch nicht wirklich zu tolerieren. Ich habe schon weiter vorne gesagt, dass ich nichts gegen deine Meinung habe, aber muss man so dermaßen mit dem "Weltuntergangs"-Thesen übertreiben?!

Aber scheinst ja doch schnell zu provozieren zu sein.. kannst mich auch Arschloch nennen, wenn es dir dann besser geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhianwen (23. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Es geht also um zwei Arten von Menschen. Das sind diejenigen ohne Prinzipien.
> *Was spricht gegen diese Menschen?* Sie sind schlechte Vorbilder für andere Menschen. Sie schaffen durch ihr Verhalten Gefahren für sich selbst und andere. Sie unterlassen es, anderen zu helfen, um des eigenen Vorteils willen.
> *Was spricht für diese Menschen? * Sie glauben nicht unkritisch jeden Unfug, der ihnen erzählt wird. Sie sind nicht leichtgläubig, nicht so einfach zu manipulieren. Sie denken ergebnisoffen. Sie sind freier in ihren Ansichten und Handlungen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe selten so gelacht. Wie kann man nur so gequirlte Kacke schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema rote Ampel und Vorbildfunktion...
Ich denke schon, dass jeder Einzelne dazu beitragen kann, Kindern ein gutes Vorbild zu sein. Denn Kinder lernen vor allem durch Nachmachen.


----------



## Ematra (23. April 2008)

@Delphin87: Werde Dir gerne noch ausführlich auf Dein Statement antworten, habe nur gerade die Zeit nicht mehr. Daher erstmal nur kurz...

Da ich, wie gesagt, beide Seiten irgendwo verstehen kann, schwanke ich zwischen völliger Zustimmung und totaler Ablehnung.

- Eltern: Du sprichst einen extrem wichtigen Punkt an. Die Eltern sind die ersten Bezugspersonen eines Kindes, und wenn sie es richtig machen, bringen sie einem Kind bei, welche Gefahren es im Leben erwarten, geben ihm das Wissen an die Hand, sie zu vermeiden und zeigen ihm Wege auf, wie es sich trotzdem frei entfalten kann. Ohne Moralisieren, ohne Zwang. Das Kind muss begreifen, dass die Eltern gute Gründe haben, ihm bestimmte Grenzen aufzuzeigen. Wenn es diese Gründe begreift, wird es danach handeln, ansonsten wird es irgendwann gegen die vermeintliche Willkür aufbegehren.

Kinder, denen die Eltern kein Vorbild sind, folgen anderen Vorbildern, richtigen und falschen. Wenn die Eltern kein Vorbild sind, muss sich das Kind selber orientieren. Das Problem ist: Die Welt ist voller richtiger und voller falscher Vorbilder. Nicht bei rot über die Ampel gehen bewirkt in diesem Fall - exakt - gar nichts. Weil das Kind, das beobachtet, dass jemand vor einer roten Ampel stehenbleibt, für diese Verhalten ebensowenig eine Begründung erhält wie dafür, dass andere es nicht tun. Das ist bestenfalls Nachahmung, aber keine Verinnerlichung von Prinzipien. Gegebenenfalls kann eine konkrete Gefahrensituation sogar lehrreicher sein, weil das Kind dann begreift, dass es vorsichtiger sein muss. Hier ist die Gesellschaft bei weitem mehr gefordert, wenn sie bestimmte Verhaltensweisen fördern und andere unterbinden will.

- Das Thema Moral bügle ich mit einem Satz ab: Wer Dir sagt, Du musst moralisch handeln, will Dich manipulieren. Bei dem ganzen Themenkomplex um Moral und Predigten geht es nur um eines: Menschen versuchen, Macht über andere Menschen auszuüben. Sie versuchen, anderen ihre Meinung aufzudrängen. Es geht nicht um richtig oder Falsch, sondern ums Recht behalten. Gerade Prediger bemühen allzu gerne Halb- und Unwahrheiten, um ihre Ansichten durchzusetzen.

Der Weg zu "richtig" oder "falsch" ist ein ganz anderer.
1. Schritt: Wissen erzeugen. Ein Kind beispielsweise muss wissen, dass es im Straßenverkehr verunglücken kann, in welchen Situationen dies geschieht und wie es diese Situationen vermeiden kann. Dies ist es, was die Eltern dem Kind beibringen müssen.
2. Schritt: Nachdenken. Das Kind muss angehalten werden, sich selber Gedanken zu dem Thema zu machen. "Was kann passieren, wenn Du bei Rot über die Ampel gehst?" "Das Auto kann mich totfahren." "Möchtest Du, dass es Dich totfährt?" "Nein." "Was tust Du also?" "Ich gehe nicht bei rot über die Ampel."
Eine Entscheidung muss auf einer Wissensbasis beruhen, empirischen Beobachtungen standhalten, logisch nachvollziehbar sein. Moral hingegen tut genau das Gegenteil. Logische Begründungen und empirische Beobachtungen werden durch Manipulation und Indoktrination ersetzt. Das Kind tut etwas, weil man ihm keine andere Wahl lässt, weil man ihm die Möglichkeit nimmt, Alternativen in Erwägung zu ziehen. Das Kind wird zum Befehlsempfänger erzogen, nur mit dem Ziel, im Sinne der Gesellschaft zu funktionieren. Mit Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung hat das nichts mehr zu tun.
3. Schritt: Eigenes Forschen. Das Kind muss angehalten werden, künftig seine eigene Wissensbasis zu erschaffen, zu fragen, nachzuforschen. "Kann mir der Zug auch gefährlich werden?" "Sicher doch." "Ich sollte also nicht auf den Schienen stehen?" "Du könntest dann jedenfalls totgefahren werden." "Na, dann stelle ich mich eben nicht darauf."
4. Schritt: Selbstständigkeit. Dazu muss das Kind die Regeln der Gesellschaft kennen. Und gelernt haben, sie kritisch zu hinterfragen. Das Kind weiß, dass es risikoreich ist, bei rot über die Ampel gehen. Das Kind hat aber gelernt, Risiken einzuschätzen. Nun kann es entscheiden, ob es trotzdem geht oder nicht. Indem es sich Gedanken über die Risiken macht. Volle Straße, schnelles Auto? Gut, dann nicht. Nachts um drei Uhr, alles leer, nichts zu hören? Rüber mit mir. Das ist freie Entscheidung, frei von jeder moralischen Erwägung, frei von Prinzipienreiterei. Die aber trotzdem meist zu klaren, logischen und nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungen führt. Mit Anarchie hat das nichts zu tun. Mit größtmöglicher persönlicher Freiheit in Korrelation mit sinnvollem Verhalten aber schon.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aufregen würde, dann würde das gaaanz gewaltig anders aussehen, glaub mir ma. Aber schön das du 'tolerieren' und 'sinnlose Weltvorstellung' in einem Satz verwendest.
> Scheinst es ja doch nicht wirklich zu tolerieren. Ich habe schon weiter vorne gesagt, dass ich nichts gegen deine Meinung habe, aber muss man so dermaßen mit dem "Weltuntergangs"-Thesen übertreiben?!
> 
> Aber scheinst ja doch schnell zu provozieren zu sein.. kannst mich auch Arschloch nennen, wenn es dir dann besser geht
> ...


Wie du meinst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Rhianwen schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so gelacht. Wie kann man nur so gequirlte Kacke schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo ist das gequirlte Kacke (wie du es nennst)? Er hat nur analysiert was für Arten von Menschen es gibt. Das beruht nunmal auf einfache Fakten und ist gut und verständlich nach zu vollziehen. Und es ist wichtig bei der Diskussion das zu wissen. Denn nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich wie alle anderen auch. Das abzustreiten wäre echt wider aller Dinge. Das wäre irgendwo total merkwürdig. Aber wir leben ja auch in einer Merkwürdigen Welt. Kannste wenigstens begründen wieso das in deinen Augen gequirlte Kacke ist anstatt mit Meinungen im Raum rumzuwerfen ohne eine Begründung zu liefern?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. April 2008)

Da ich ja schon meinen Teil dazu beigetragen habe, will ich mich noch schnell bedanken. Und zwar bei: Delphin87 .

Für diese unglaublich amüsierende Meinung. xD


----------



## Incontemtio (23. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Für diese unglaublich amüsierende Meinung. xD



Ich diskutiere ja auch gern und oft über Bagatellen, aber ein Gespräch darüber wann oder ob überhaupt man über rote Ampeln gehen darf ist mir irgendwie zu blöd.


----------



## Merlinia (23. April 2008)

Naja 1. bei uns gibt es keine Amplen ;-) 2. und wenn geh ich auch bei rot rüber, kann ja davon ausgeen das ca in 2 stunden das nächste Auto kommt, Scheiß Caff^^


----------



## Rhianwen (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Wo ist das gequirlte Kacke (wie du es nennst)? Er hat nur analysiert was für Arten von Menschen es gibt. Das beruht nunmal auf einfache Fakten und ist gut und verständlich nach zu vollziehen. Und es ist wichtig bei der Diskussion das zu wissen. Denn nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich wie alle anderen auch. Das abzustreiten wäre echt wider aller Dinge. Das wäre irgendwo total merkwürdig. Aber wir leben ja auch in einer Merkwürdigen Welt. Kannste wenigstens begründen wieso das in deinen Augen gequirlte Kacke ist anstatt mit Meinungen im Raum rumzuwerfen ohne eine Begründung zu liefern?



Oben zitierte EIgenschaften von Menschen "mit", bzw "ohne" Prinzipien halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt.

Von einer Analyse ist das jawohl mehr als weit entfernt, da er positive Eigenschaften denjenigen "ohne" Prinzipien zuordnet und negative Eigenschaften denjenigen "Mit" Prinzipien. 

Er geht sogar soweit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit in die Ecke der Intoleranz und des Fanatismus zu stellen.

Zu den Behauptungen wüsste ich ganz gerne mal nähere Quellen, die das belegen...


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2008)

Ich glaub nicht, dass sich die Kinder mehr nach irgendwelchen Fremden auf der Straße richten als vor deren Eltern...Wenn die Eltern aber immer bei rot über die Straße gehen MIT dem Kind, na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber normalerweise halte ich nach jüngeren Artgenossen und Kinderwagen Ausschau bevor ich die beschriebene Tat begehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, wenn Kinder überfahren werden..dann sind meistens die Erziehungsberechtigten dafür verantwortlich...nicht irgendwelche Macker auf der Straße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. April 2008)

Ich muss zugeben einerseits macht der Thread Sinn und andererseits ist der Thread vollkommen sinnlos... wie man an den meisten Antworten sieht ist die Gesellschaft eh soweit verkommen das man selbst EINE MINUTE "Zeiteinsparung" über ein Stück Vorbildfunktion stellt und den Leuten es scheiß egal ist was sie tun hauptsache SIE haben IHREN Vorteil, alles andere zählt doch heutzutage nicht mehr...
Und ich bleib auch schön stehen, sofern andere Menschen da sind, nicht nur bei Kindern, denn man kann JEDEM ein Vorbild sein...
Doch wenn die Straße Meilenweit leer ist und niemand da ist, dann gehe auch ich über die Straße wenn die Ampel Rot zeigt weil DANN ist es erst Sinnlos... (auch wenn ich es oft genug fertig gebracht habe abends ne halbe Stunde an ner ausgeschalteten Ampel zu stehen und zu pennen)


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Ich denke ja das Thema ist sinnlos. Es gibt die Leute und die Leute. Allerdings zweifel ich daran dass jemand der so denkt überhaupt nen Führerschein in die Hand gedrückt bekommen darf. Das ist unverantwortungsvoll und von daher sollte man lieber gleich nur noch Fußgänger bleiben. Denn wer bei rot über die Ampel geht /fährt wie auch immer hält auch mit sicherheit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen nicht ein um früher in der Arbeit angekommen zu sein und gefährdet mutwillig seine Mitmenschen. Von daher wünsche ich allen die bei rot über die Ampel gehen viel Erfolg dass sie Glück haben nicht an/übefahren zu werden. Aber Glück währt bekanntlich nicht immer lange... ;-)


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch wenn die Straße Meilenweit leer ist und niemand da ist, dann gehe auch ich über die Straße wenn die Ampel Rot zeigt weil DANN ist es erst Sinnlos... (auch wenn ich es oft genug fertig gebracht habe abends ne halbe Stunde an ner ausgeschalteten Ampel zu stehen und zu pennen)



Ich denke das ist eine Ausnahme. Ich würde mir für sonen Fall nen eigenes Stop Schild basteln... ^^


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Ich denke ja das Thema ist sinnlos. Es gibt die Leute und die Leute. Allerdings zweifel ich daran dass jemand der so denkt überhaupt nen Führerschein in die Hand gedrückt bekommen darf. Das ist unverantwortungsvoll und von daher sollte man lieber gleich nur noch Fußgänger bleiben. Denn wer bei rot über die Ampel geht /fährt wie auch immer hält auch mit sicherheit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen nicht ein um früher in der Arbeit angekommen zu sein und gefährdet mutwillig seine Mitmenschen. Von daher wünsche ich allen die bei rot über die Ampel gehen viel Erfolg dass sie Glück haben nicht an/übefahren zu werden. Aber Glück währt bekanntlich nicht immer lange... ;-)



Hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Leute, die böse sind, sollten auf gar keinen Fall einen Führschein bekommen. Dann gäbe es endlich das Problem mit dem CO2-Wert nicht mehr. Haben wir uns doch alle gewünscht. Eine saubere Umwelt, damit die Kaninchen und Eichhörnchen wieder in Friede mit Uns leben können. Ich finde Fußgänger auch total übertrieben, derjenige sollte überhaupt nie wieder das Haus verlassen, er stellt eine Bedrohung für alle Menschen dar, die sich ein Vorbilder suchen!


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Leute, die böse sind, sollten auf gar keinen Fall einen Führschein bekommen. Dann gäbe es endlich das Problem mit dem CO2-Wert nicht mehr. Haben wir uns doch alle gewünscht. Eine saubere Umwelt, damit die Kaninchen und Eichhörnchen wieder in Friede mit Uns leben können. Ich finde Fußgänger auch total übertrieben, derjenige sollte überhaupt nie wieder das Haus verlassen, er stellt eine Bedrohung für alle Menschen dar, die sich ein Vorbilder suchen!


Endlich jemand der es erkannt hat!

Der Rest übertreibt mal wieder...


----------



## Delphin87 (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Leute, die böse sind, sollten auf gar keinen Fall einen Führschein bekommen. Dann gäbe es endlich das Problem mit dem CO2-Wert nicht mehr. Haben wir uns doch alle gewünscht. Eine saubere Umwelt, damit die Kaninchen und Eichhörnchen wieder in Friede mit Uns leben können. Ich finde Fußgänger auch total übertrieben, derjenige sollte überhaupt nie wieder das Haus verlassen, er stellt eine Bedrohung für alle Menschen dar, die sich ein Vorbilder suchen!



Man kann natürlich auch die Gabe haben jeden Beitrag ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Das ist ne Kindliche angewohnheit die bei den ein oder anderen mehr zum Vorschein treten kann als bei gewöhnlichen Menschen.

PS: du hast bei deiner Aufzählung die Leute vergessen die dauernd sinnlose Beiträge posten, sinnlos Strom verbrauchen und dadurch den CO-2 Wert noch drastischer erhöhen. ;-)


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Rhianwen schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so gelacht. Wie kann man nur so gequirlte Kacke schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Uh, das ist ja mal eine sachliche und fundierte Kritik an meinem Beitrag. Da dürfte es mir wahrlich schwer fallen, ein ähnlich gewichtiges Gegenargument zu finden. Boah... Du fährst wirklich schwere Geschütze auf. Respekt und Anerkennung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Rhianwen schrieb:


> Oben zitierte EIgenschaften von Menschen "mit", bzw "ohne" Prinzipien halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt.
> 
> Von einer Analyse ist das jawohl mehr als weit entfernt, da er positive Eigenschaften denjenigen "ohne" Prinzipien zuordnet und negative Eigenschaften denjenigen "Mit" Prinzipien.
> 
> ...




Hm... Man unterscheidet gemeinhin zwischen Meinungen und Tatssachenbehauptungen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bewegen sich meine Aussagen eher im Bereich der Meinung als im Bereich der Tatsachenbehautpung. Dass man eine Meinung belegen muss, wusste ich bislang noch gar nicht.... Aber na schön. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine Lektüre griffbereit hätte. Für den Einstieg empfehle ich

http://home.arcor.de/elias_erdmann/manipulation.pdf/

Ist kostenfrei zu haben und in weiten Teilen sehr erhellend. Kann gerne weitere Literaturtipps geben...


Edith hat gesagt: Hinsichtlich des Zusammenhangs zwischen Prinzipientreue und Fanatismus - das ist der, den ich hergestellt hatte, es ging nicht um den zwischen Hilfsbereitschaft und Fanatismus - habe ich gerade noch ein schönes Zitat gefunden.

Fanatismus macht blind

"Wie blind Fanatismus macht, sehen wir zur Zeit wieder einmal im Nahen Osten. Fanatismus ist meist ein Gemisch aus starken Gefühlen wie Hass und Wut, enthält darüber hinaus aber auch ein sich Festkrallen an "unumstößlichen" Prinzipien. "Wir haben ein Gesetz und nach diesem Gesetz muss er sterben" schrie die aufgebrachte Menge, als Jesus vor Pilatus stand. Mit diesem Satz hat der Evangelist Johannes treffend beschrieben, wie Fanatismus funktioniert. Er stützt sich auf ein Gesetz und wendet dieses so unerbittlich an, dass der Mensch, der damit getroffen werden soll, nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird."

--> http://www.cssr.at/prarchiv/b2000/b30_pred.htm


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieviele Kinder hast du denn schon neben Dir mit einer Kippe in der Hand gesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ziemlich viele. Frag doch mal aus Spaß Raucher wann sie damit angefangen haben. Die meisten haben es als Kinder/Jugendliche angefangen.

Insofern empfinde ich das herbeizitieren der Vorbildfunktion hier eher als Farce.


----------



## Minousch (24. April 2008)

eine mus ichvorwegnehmen.ich hab nicht JEDEN post hier gelesen aber einige muss ich einfach dazu loswerden:

wenn vor schulen bzw kindergärten geblitzt wird, wer gerät zu 90% in die radarfallen??: Mütter die ihre Kinder noch "schnell" hinbringen -2 miuten vor toresschluss

es fällt mir als autofahrer immer öfter auf das elternteile -mütter oder väter, manchmal auch beide mit ihren kindern schnell über die strasse laufen egal ob ein auto kommt oder nicht, obwohl in unmittelbarerr nähe eine fußgängerampel ist
genau diese eltern möchten mich am liebsten steinigen weil ich es wage auf offener straße - unter freiem himmel eine zigarette zu rauchen, da es ihr kind schädigt, das noch vor wenigen minuten nur knapp einem auto entkommen ist, weil die eltern selbst nicht an einer ampel warten konnten.

vielleicht ist das aber nur in NRW so


----------



## Frigobert (24. April 2008)

Um es mal mit ganz krassen Worten zu sagen:

Irgendwann haben auch die Deppen, die hier meinen, sich einen feuchten Sch... um fremde Kinder interessieren zu müssen, selber Nachwuchs. Vielleicht ändert ihr dann ja eure Meinung, wenn euer eigenes Kind unter einem Auto liegt, weil ein Rotlatscher der Ansicht war, wertvolle 60 Sekunden an einer Ampel einsparen zu können. Ich wünsche euch, daß ihr nie in diese Situation kommt.


----------



## Wuzilla (24. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Um es mal mit ganz krassen Worten zu sagen:
> 
> Irgendwann haben auch die Deppen, die hier meinen, sich einen feuchten Sch... um fremde Kinder interessieren zu müssen, selber Nachwuchs. Vielleicht ändert ihr dann ja eure Meinung, wenn euer eigenes Kind unter einem Auto liegt, weil ein Rotlatscher der Ansicht war, wertvolle 60 Sekunden an einer Ampel einsparen zu können. Ich wünsche euch, daß ihr nie in diese Situation kommt.




/sign

Es wurde ja immerwieder gesagt, dass es ja doch unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ein Kind sich so jemanden zum
Vorbild nimmt.

Unwahrscheinlich ist nicht unmöglich.
Da frage ich mich, ob dieses vieleicht nur eine Kind in 100 Jahren so wenig wert ist (60 Sekunden Zeitersparnis).

Und ich frage mich, ob das wirklich jemand verantworten kann, vieleicht der eine Depp in 100 Jahren
gewesen zu sein, den dieses Kind sich zum Vorbild nahm und wie das eigene Gewissen das verkraften soll.

Wer jetzt noch sagt "Ist mir egal" sollte schon prophylaktisch aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden.

Meine Meinung als Familienvater.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es wurde ja immerwieder gesagt, dass es ja doch unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ein Kind sich so jemanden zum
> Vorbild nimmt.
> ...




In meiner Argumentation habe ich ja schonmal die Perspektive gewechselt. Zur Erinnerung: Wenn ich ein Autofahrer bin, fahre ich selbstverständlich entsprechend vorsichtig. Ich weiß schließlich, dass es Menschen gibt, die bei Rot über die Ampel gehen. Es ist mir selber auch mehr als einmal passiert, dass mir jemand vor den Wagen gesprungen ist. Aber es ist nie etwas passiert, weil ich es durch vorausschauendes Fahren vorherahnen konnte. Jeder Autofahrer, der nur halbwegs bei Trost ist, wird schon aus purem Eigeninteresse an Gefahrenstellen vorsichtig sein, denn der Autofahrer wird immer derjenige sein, dem bei Unfällen mit Kindern der weitaus größte Teil der Schuld zugewiesen wird.

Jetzt versuche ich es mal mit einem Perspektivwechsel hin zum Familienvater. Ich muss mir nun überlegen, wie ich meinem Kind helfe, gesund zu bleiben, zu überleben und vor Gefahren geschützt zu sein. Wie wird mir das gelingen?
1. Ich versuche, die Welt zu verändern und die Menschen zu verbessern. Ich werde alle bekehren, die anderer Ansicht sind, bis alle Menschen auf der Welt meinem Kind ein Vorbild sind und es niemals irgendeinem negativen Einfluss ausgesetzt sein wird.
2. Ich erkläre meinem Kind, welchen Gefahren es begegnen und wie es sich gegen diese Gefahren wappnen kann. Ich erkläre ihm außerdem, dass es Menschen gibt, die diese Regeln nicht befolgen, dass diese sich durch ihr Verhalten aber selbst in Gefahr bringen. Ich lasse solange nicht locker, bis mein Kind begreift, dass es sich solche Menschen nicht als Vorbild nehmen darf.

Um die Antwort gleich mit zu geben: Es wird Dir nicht gelingen, alle Menschen zu bekehren, egal, wie sehr Du es auch versuchst. Aber es wird Dir gelingen, Dein Kind mit guten Ratschlägen auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen. Je früher Dein Kind lernt, sinnvolle Regeln zu befolgen, schlechten Vorbildern zu entsagen und seine eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen, um so besser. Womöglich wird es sich dann auch vor den anderen Gefahren des Lebens in Acht nehmen, egal, ob diese nun Alkohol, Zigaretten, Drogen, Sekten, falsche Heilsversprechungen oder sonstwie heißen.


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Um es mal mit ganz krassen Worten zu sagen:
> 
> Irgendwann haben auch die Deppen, die hier meinen, sich einen feuchten Sch... um fremde Kinder interessieren zu müssen, selber Nachwuchs. Vielleicht ändert ihr dann ja eure Meinung, wenn euer eigenes Kind unter einem Auto liegt, weil ein Rotlatscher der Ansicht war, wertvolle 60 Sekunden an einer Ampel einsparen zu können. Ich wünsche euch, daß ihr nie in diese Situation kommt.


Man verzeihe mir den Fullquote. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"ganz krass" sind deine Worte nicht, denn im letzten Satz ist ein Wort zuviel für meinen Geschmack.
Es ist sicherlich unchristlich und ich schäme mich auch dafür, aber genau das hab ich dem ein oder anderem in diesem Thread bei der Lektüre seines Beitrags tatsächlich gewünscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzilla (24. April 2008)

@Ematra

Klar, da hast Du sicher recht.
Aber wenn man es schafft nur einen Menschen zu bekehren, dann ist das ja vieleicht dieser eine
in hundert Jahren.

Rettest Du ein Leben, so rettest Du die Welt.

Ich bin kein gläubiger Mensch, aber dieser Satz ist genial.

Worum es mir aber dabei geht.

ICH werde mein Kind versuchen zu schützen, es aufzuklären usw.
Aber in einer Gesellschaft, in der Eltern ihre Kinder verhungern lassen, oder zu Tode prügeln
kann NIEMAND davon ausgehen, dass das Kind, das mich grad beobachtet von seinen Eltern
beschützt und aufgeklärt wurde.

Da aber jedes Kind Vorbilder braucht, suchen sich Kinder, die im Elternhaus keine haben ihre Vorbilder woanders.
Dies muss nicht zwingend eine Person sein.
Im Gegenteil, häufig ist es bei diesen Kindern der Teil der Gesellschaft, der mit seiner Ellenbogenmentalität
durch den Tag schreitet.
Und da zähle ich so manchen Schreiber hier dazu.


----------



## Gronwell (24. April 2008)

Ich selbst gehe fast immer bei rot über die Ampel, vorrausgesetzt es kommt kein Auto. Bin auch eher der Meinung, dass nicht nur die Rotgänger schuld sind, wenn Kinder es auch tun, zuerst würde ich mal die Verantwortung bei den Eltern sehen. Ich selbst bin als Kind bei rot immer schön stehen geblieben, egal wieviele Erwachsenen sich nicht dran gehalten haben, weil mir meine Eltern das nunmal eingehämmert hatten, man sieht also, es funktioniert auch so, wenn sich die Eltern nur genug mühe geben. Ich bin nicht für Leute verantwortlich, die meinen mir was nachmachen zu müssen.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

@Wuzilla: Ich finde in Deinem letzten Statement keinen einzigen Satz, dem ich widersprechen werde. Dies um so mehr, als ich viele Deiner Argumente in meinen eigenen Posts auch schon verwendet habe. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Haltung einfach noch einmal zusammenfassen.

- Grundsätzlich bin ich mit denen, die der Ansicht sind, dass Kinder ein schützenswertes Gut sind, völlig einer Meinung.
- Wenn jemand eine rote Ampel überquert, handelt es sich dabei ganz gewiss nicht um "richtiges" Verhalten - soweit man Handlungen überhaupt in Kategorien wie richtig oder falsch einordnen kann. Jeder sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass er sich selbst und andere in Gefahr bringen kann (ich sage absichtlich nicht: in Gefahr bringt). Und ich denke mal, dass die allermeisten Menschen dies auch wissen.
- Es sollte sich auch jeder klar darüber sein, dass ein Unfall, bei dem ein Kind zu Schaden kommt, in jedem Fall auf den Verursacher zurückfällt, sei das nun der Autofahrer, der das Kind überfährt, oder das "falsche Vorbild", das bei Rot die Ampel überquert hat.
- Auch, wenn ein Mensch all dies weiß: Der menschliche Geist ist nicht dafür geschaffen, sich in jeder Situation "richtig" zu verhalten. Geduld ist etwas, das man trainieren muss, man vergleiche die unzähligen Abhandlungen, die beispielsweise in den östlichen Weisheitslehren zu allein diesem Thema verfasst worden sind. Dies um so mehr in einer Gesellschaft, die auf Zeitersparnis und Leistung gedrillt ist.
- Hier kommt dann die Frage der Prinzipientreue ins Spiel. Prinzipientreue Menschen werden sich auf die Lippe beißen und trotz des natürlichen Impulses der Ungeduld die Straße erst bei Grün überqueren, weniger prinzipientreue Menschen werden ihrem Impuls folgen und die Straße bei Rot überqueren. Menschen sind de facto verschieden.
- Es wird also immer so sein, dass Menschen rote Ampeln überqueren. Die Frage ist nun, wie man damit umgeht.
- Ja, es ist richtig. Kinder, denen ihre Eltern keine ausreichende Orientierung bieten, orientieren sich möglicherweise an falschen Vorbildern und überqueren die Straße dann ebenfalls bei rot.
- In diesem Zusammenhang ist aber zu bedenken: Die allermeisten Kinder bekommen über kurz oder lang mit, dass es gefährlich ist, eine Straße im falschen Augenblick zu überqueren, selbst wenn die Eltern keine begnadeten Pädagogen sind. Ein Kind, das die Straße trotzdem bei Rot überquert, tut dies deshalb in aller Regel nicht aufgrund des schlechten Vorbildes, sondern weil es gelernt hat, dass es Situationen gibt, in denen sein Verhalten mit einem geringeren Risiko behaftet ist, als dies normalerweise der Fall ist. Einem Kind, das tatsächlich nicht begriffen hat, dass das Überqueren einer Straße gefährlich sein kann, hilft auch ein Vorbild nicht weiter, das hübsch brav an der roten Ampel stehen bleibt. Da es die grundlegende Regel nicht begriffen hat, wird es sich über kurz oder lang mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ohne falsches Vorbild in Gefahr begeben. Und da kann eine konkrete Gefahrensituation sogar lehrreich sein, weil es auf diese Weise möglicherweise begreift, warum es vorsichtiger sein muss. Bei Kindern, die eine dermaßen einfach Regelung wie "die Straße bei rot zu überqueren ist gefährlich" nicht verinnerlicht haben, ist mehr an Erziehung vonnöten als nur "gute Vorbilder". Deshalb führt beispielsweise die Polizei Verkehrserziehungsunterricht durch. Eine sehr sinnvolle Sache.
- Ohnehin werden sich Kinder nur an solche Regeln halten, die ihnen mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten nahe gebracht worden sind. Wenn sie aber genau wissen, warum sie handeln, werden sie sich auch durch falsche Vorbilder nicht von ihrem Weg abbringen lassen.
- Aus diesem Grund ist es überhaupt nicht nötig, in Aufregung und Panik zu verfallen. Die Gefahr, dass ein Kind tatsächlich von falschen Vorbildern in den Tod getrieben wird, ist in diesem Fall nicht besonders hoch. Vorausgesetzt, jemand bringt den Kindern bei, die Gefahren richtig einzuschätzen, die Regeln zu verinnerlichen und sich nicht von falschen Vorbildern davon abbringen zu lassen. Wenn die Eltern dies nicht tun, müssen andere gesellschaftliche Instanzen einspringen. Aber es gibt keinen Weg, diesen Schritt zu umgehen, auch nicht, "gutes Vorbild" zu sein.
- Kinder müssen nicht verhätschelt und in Watte gepackt werden. Je mehr Verantwortung man ihnen zutraut, um so mehr davon werden sie wie selbstverständlich tragen. Wir haben als Kinder auch Menschen gesehen, die rote Ampeln überqueren, und sind trotzdem nicht blindlings vor jedes Auto gerannt.
- Aufregung, Ärger, Wut und Hass sind deshalb völlig unangebracht. Man weiß, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich anders verhalten, als man selber das möchte, und kann sich entsprechend darauf einrichten. Wenn es die Eltern nicht können, dann vielleicht die Schule oder die Polizei.
- Missionierungsverhalten ist zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil es nie gelingen wird, die ganze Welt zu bekehren. Besser ist es, die Kinder gegen falsche Vorbilder zu wappnen - das hilft ihnen dann auch gegen die zahlreichen anderen Gefahren der Welt.
- Wenn es trotzdem gelingt, einen "Verkehrssünder" von seinem Tun abzubringen, mag dies auch helfen, Leben zu retten.
- Nur wird hier so gerne vergessen, dass aufgeregtes Weltverbesserertum nur Abwehrreaktionen erzeugt. Wenn man freundlich über die Sache spricht und mit Argumenten zu überzeugen versucht, wird man womöglich Erfolge erzielen. Diejenigen, die einen "Rotlichtverstoßenden" auf der Straße anpöblen und ihm ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden versuchen, werden hingegen scheitern. Weil man sie - zurecht - als Klugscheißer und Rechthaber wahrnimmt, die andere in ihrer persönlichen Freiheit beschneiden wollen.
- Mein Ideal ist in jedem Fall der Mensch, der a. die Regeln kennt, b. sie kritisch bewertet kann und c. seine eigenen Entscheidungen trifft, ob er die Regel befolgt oder nicht. Ein solcher Mensch wird die Regel anwenden, wenn sie sinnvoll ist, wird sie verwerfen, wenn sie zu fehlerhaften Ergebnissen führt, und wird sich vor jeglicher Form von Fanatismus, geboren aus bloßer Prinzipientreue fernhalten, wenn er es mit Verstößen gegen die Regel zu tun hat. Auf diese Weise schafft man eine Balance aus individueller Freiheit und Sozialverhalten, die sich auf alle Bereiche des Lebens übertragen lässt.


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Um es mal mit ganz krassen Worten zu sagen:
> 
> Irgendwann haben auch die Deppen, die hier meinen, sich einen feuchten Sch... um fremde Kinder interessieren zu müssen, selber Nachwuchs. Vielleicht ändert ihr dann ja eure Meinung, wenn euer eigenes Kind unter einem Auto liegt, weil ein Rotlatscher der Ansicht war, wertvolle 60 Sekunden an einer Ampel einsparen zu können. Ich wünsche euch, daß ihr nie in diese Situation kommt.




Woher nehmt ihr eigenlich dieses Annahmen?
Wolltest ihr bloss irgendwas schreiben um Leute, die bei Rot die Straße überqueren, zu bekehren in dem ihr behauptet, dass die eigenen Kinder dann mit den Personen schlechte Eltern haben? Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass "Bei-Rot-Die-Straße-Überquerer" ihren Kindern so ein schlechtes Vorbild sind? 

Als Elternteil sollte man wissen was meinem Kind eintrichtert und was nicht und DAS gehört bestimt zu den Dingen, die man einem Kind sagen sollte, aber schön, dass wir das mal geklärt hätten mit diesen ganzen Propheten hier.

Edit: Danke Ematra, wenigstens einer hier, der nicht gleich alle zum Tode verurteilt


----------



## Minati (24. April 2008)

Zu allererst: Ja, es kann vorkommen das ich über rote Ampeln gehe, aber dann auch nur, wenn die Fahrerampel auf Rot ist und nicht noch in letzter Minute ein Auto angefahren kommt. Ansonsten bleib ich meistens stehen.

Mal zu der Theorie, dass ne Fussgängerampel nie länger als 1 Minute auf Rot steht: Wie kommt ihr denn auf diese "Idee"? Das müsste ja bedeuten, dass die Autofahrer nur 1 Minute haben um eine Kreuzung zu überfahren oder um abzubiegen. Denkt mal drüber nach.



> Das mit dem bei rot über die Ampel gehen: Wer bei rot über die Ampel geht, darf theoretisch gesehen keinen Führerschein besitzen. Er würde auch mit nem Auto bei rot über die Ampel fahren und damit das Leben der anderen gefährden. Die Ampel ist nicht aus jucks da. Rot heißt nicht gehen nach eigenem ermessen. Rot heißt stehen bleiben ganz einfache Sache. Und wenn man das net kann sollte man nochmal in die Grundschule gehen.



Ich habe noch nie so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Wie kann man nur so denken? Bloß weil man ab und an oder auch immer bei Rot über die Ampel läuft, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man auch eine rote Ampel überfährt -  denn das wäre fahrlässig. 

So long ...


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Ich denke einfach es gibt unterschiedliche Menschen das ist nunmal leider so. Wenn ihr bei rot über die Ampel geht darf man das ja gerne machen da sage ich nicht´s gegen. Nur ich kann 100%ig sagen dass es falsch ist und eine Verkehrswidrigkeit. Und wer dies einfach nicht einsehen will sei es aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen weil er meint Rechthaben zu müssen und weil er der Meinung ist, ihm passiert ja nichts, darf er einfach auch später keinen Führerschein in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Denn wer von Anfang an so denkt, bei dem wird es schwer sein dass er bei seinem Führerschein umdenkt.

Man kann aus den Beiträgen ansicht nicht rauslesen wär das mit bedacht tut. Es wird sicherlich den ein oder anderen geben den diese Bedacht einfach egal ist. Damit mein ich auch dem es egal ist ob man sich vielleicht direkt an einer Kurve befindet. Wenn eine Kurve da ist ist die Gefahrensituation nochmal um einiges erhöht. 

Aber wie ist es mit Radfahrern z.B. Ich war neulich an einer Hauptstraße (riesige Straßenkreuzung) da war ein 15 Jähriger der die mit dem Fahrrad bei rot überquert hat. Noch etwas schlimmer meiner Meinung nach. Ich konnte gar nicht hinsehen dass der sich das noch so leichtsinnig gewagt hat denn von links und recht´s fuhren viele Autos. Da war es nicht so dass keine Autos kamen denn die brausten an dem vorbei und einer hupte ganz laut. Ich bin nur der Ansicht, wenn diese Leute die Ampel schon bei rot überqueren, werden die auch sicherlich das Licht am Fahrrad nicht betätigen. Wenn man denn schonmal dabei ist, kann man gleich alle Verkehrsgesetze ignorieren. Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: In der Nacht ohne Licht auf dem Fahrrad fahren ist viel schlimmer. Als Autofahrer wissen das einige mit Sicherheit. Die Menschen denken dass sie gesehen werden aber man sieht absolut gar nicht´s. Es wird sich sozusagen auf die Autofahrer verlassen dass diese die sehen müssen. Ich denke so ist es zum Teil auch bei manchen die bei rot über die Ampel gehen. Die Menschen denke ich erwarten dass diese Leute im Notfall die Bremse betätigen. Aber so schnell kann man die Bremse gar nicht betätigen bei dem Tempo das auf einigen Straßen herrscht. Ein Kind im Alter von 5 Jahren hat bei einem Auto das mit 30 h/km auf es zurasst, kaum Überlebenschancen. Wie sieht es dann auf den Hauptstraßen bei 60-60 h/km aus? Es gibt soviele Umweltfaktoren die einen Umfall auslösen können. Man muss  nur zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort sein. 

Und was ist wenn dieses bei rot über die Ampel gehen  zur gewohnheit wird? Man denkt nicht mehr darüber nach sondern geht einfach. Es gibt außerdem auch soviele Medikamente (auch Drogen) die die Warnehmung einschrenken.  Und dann hat man den Salat wenn man einfach losgeht ohne mehr drüber nachzudenken. 

Und jetzt mal zum Nachdenken: 50-60% der Verkehrsunfälle sind NICHT Autofahrer sondern Fußgänger, Fahrradfahrer, Motorradfahrer! Weit aus mehr als 90 % der Unfälle passieren auf den Straßen. Das ist nicht ohne Grund so sondern passiert da Leute so naiv mit ihrem Leben umspringen und diese Denkweise " es passiert ja eh nicht´s wenn kein Auto in der Nähe ist" haben.


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Mal zu der Theorie, dass ne Fussgängerampel nie länger als 1 Minute auf Rot steht: Wie kommt ihr denn auf diese "Idee"? Das müsste ja bedeuten, dass die Autofahrer nur 1 Minute haben um eine Kreuzung zu überfahren oder um abzubiegen. Denkt mal drüber nach.
> Ich habe noch nie so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Wie kann man nur so denken? Bloß weil man ab und an oder auch immer bei Rot über die Ampel läuft, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man auch eine rote Ampel überfährt -  denn das wäre fahrlässig.
> 
> So long ...



Das ist natürlich einzig und allein DIE richtige Argumentation. Ich nehm mir ein Beispiel an dir... *roooofl*

PS: SELBST wenn die Ampel 15 Minuten rot ist es geht ums Prinzip und nicht um Warnehmung von wegen ich darf gehen wenn kein Auto da ist.


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Ich denke ich lasse jetzt mal die Diskussion. Ich für mein Teil weiß ja was richtig und was falsch ist. Ihr könnt ruhig noch weitermachen hier werde mir das ein oder andere noch durchlesen. Ich denke jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt angekommen wo sich Meinungen von Kiddys, Erwachsenen, Klugen und Volltrotteln spalten. Allen denjenigen ohne Kindern und ohne Gefühl für Menschlichkeit wünsche ich noch viel Spaß auf dass ihr vielleicht irgendwann eure kindische Denkweise ablegt und zur (nicht gegen) die Gesellschaft beiträgt. Man darf ja ruhig hoffen. Und wenn  dies nicht der Fall sein sollte: Geht weiter bei rot, riskiert weiterhin eure Gesundheit und die der anderen! Riskiert weiterhin die Gesundheit eurer Mitmenschen, Freunden, Bekannten, Familie usw. Ich respektiere dass aber denke mir jedoch meinen Teil dazu. Solange man Glücklich ist mit dem was man tut und auch wirklich auf Dauer damit leben kann sollte man bei seiner Meinung bleiben. Aber man sollte wenigstens dabei an das Wohl der anderen denken, wenn einem das eigene Wohl schon Scheiß egal ist kann man sich gerne vor fahrenden Autos stürzen. Immerhin solange keine Mitmenschen die es WIRKLICH NICHT VERDIENT haben, dabei zu Schaden kommen.

Bedenkt aber: Ich sage nicht, dass man mitten in der Nacht wenn wirklich weit und breit kein Auto da ist, wenn nirgendswo an einer Straße jemand ist, nicht gehen darf. Das ist etwas anderes. Aber die Umstände die ich in letzter Zeit beobachtet habe haben mich zum denken angeregt. Da war es nunmal nicht so dass nirgendswo weit und breit Autos waren. Sondern über all fuhren Autos, gingen Mütter mit Kindern spazieren. Man konnte es nunmal überall beobachten. 


Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## Gwynny (24. April 2008)

Hab ich früher immer gemacht. Dann bin ich etwas älter geworden und hab mir meine Vorbildfunktion vor Augen gehalten. Seitdem laufe ich nicht mehr bei Rot über die Ampel, 
wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind. Sonst, wenn weit und breit kein Verkehr ist mache ich es immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich lasse jetzt mal die Diskussion. Ich für mein Teil weiß ja was richtig und was falsch ist. Ihr könnt ruhig noch weitermachen hier werde mir das ein oder andere noch durchlesen. Ich denke jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt angekommen wo sich Meinungen von Kiddys, Erwachsenen, Klugen und Volltrotteln spalten.



Du hast den Punkte der Dramaturgie vergessen. Wird hier auch sehr oft verwendet um anderen zu verdeutlichen, dass sie in naher Zukunft sterben werden, weil sie eine nicht befahrene Straße bei Rot überqueren. 



> Allen denjenigen ohne Kindern und ohne Gefühl für Menschlichkeit wünsche ich noch viel Spaß auf dass ihr vielleicht irgendwann eure kindische Denkweise ablegt und zur (nicht gegen) die Gesellschaft beiträgt. Man darf ja ruhig hoffen. Und wenn  dies nicht der Fall sein sollte: Geht weiter bei rot, riskiert weiterhin eure Gesundheit und die der anderen! Riskiert weiterhin die Gesundheit eurer Mitmenschen, Freunden, Bekannten, Familie usw.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ich wünsche dir auch weiterhin alles Gute im Leben. Auf das du vielleicht ein wenig loslässt und aus deinem Watteanzug heraustrittst. Die Gesellschaft ist ein Arschloch. Man sieht genug Unheil jeden Tag. Aber meiner Gesundheit wird es nicht schaden, wenn ich eine _NICHT_ befahrene Straße bei Rot überquere. Wenn ich schnupfen habe, DANN riskiere ich die Gesundheit meiner Mitmenschen



> Ich respektiere dass aber denke mir jedoch meinen Teil dazu. Solange man Glücklich ist mit dem was man tut und auch wirklich auf Dauer damit leben kann sollte man bei seiner Meinung bleiben.



Ich verstehe dich nicht. Du verurteilst hier schon seit Beginn Leute die bei Rot die Straße überqueren, wünscht ihnen aber immer wieder alles Gute und sagst, dass du die Leute und ihre Meinung respektierst. Weißt du nicht was du willst?

P.S: Ich schreibe hier gerne mit, aber nicht weil ich wen ärgern will, sondern weil ich ein wenig Pause vom Biologie lernen brauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du verurteilst hier schon seit Beginn Leute die bei Rot die Straße überqueren, wünscht ihnen aber immer wieder alles Gute und sagst, dass du die Leute und ihre Meinung respektierst. Weißt du nicht was du willst?
> 
> 
> Oh nein das tue ich nicht das bildest du dir ein. Soll ich mich selbst mal zitieren? Ich habe irgendwo weiter oben geschrieben dass die extremen Ansichten die ich zeige euch zum denken anregen soll und BEABSICHTIGT sind (nochmal zum Mitschreiben). Ich zwinge absolut niemanden eine Meinung auf sondern mir ist es scheiß egal was Leute wie du z.B. mit ihrer Gesundheit anstellen. Ist "mir ist etwas Scheiß egal" eine verurteilung? Ich denke wohl eher nicht. Oder soll ich dir hinterherheulen? Tu doch was du willst ich tu das was ich will so ist das Leben nunmal. Ich hasse und verurteile hier niemanden ich versuche damit einzig und alleine nur zu bezwecken, dass einige von euch mal umdenken. Dir passt meine "ist mir doch Scheiß egal Einstellung" wohl einfach net. Oder was ist deiner Meinung nach "verurteilen". Etwas anderes als den Menschen hals und Beinbruch wünschen kann man net. Soll ich dajetzt hinterher trauen weil die net meiner Meinung sind? Da lach ich aber ganz schwer. Was erwartest denn du? Dass ich Hinterhertrauere wenn jemand durch eigenverschulden etwas passiert ? Ich seh das eher so Gefühlslos wie ein Fliegenschiss ;-)
> ...


----------



## Wuzilla (24. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> - Mein Ideal ist in jedem Fall der Mensch, der a. die Regeln kennt, b. sie kritisch bewertet kann und c. seine eigenen Entscheidungen trifft, ob er die Regel befolgt oder nicht. Ein solcher Mensch wird die Regel anwenden, wenn sie sinnvoll ist, wird sie verwerfen, wenn sie zu fehlerhaften Ergebnissen führt, und wird sich vor jeglicher Form von Fanatismus, geboren aus bloßer Prinzipientreue fernhalten, wenn er es mit Verstößen gegen die Regel zu tun hat. Auf diese Weise schafft man eine Balance aus individueller Freiheit und Sozialverhalten, die sich auf alle Bereiche des Lebens übertragen lässt.



Auch ich kann Dir in keiner Weise widersprechen und diesen Punkt in Deinen Ausführungen finde ich besonders
treffend.
Gegen Regeln zu verstoßen war immer der Schritt zu einer Besserung der Gesellschaft.

Nur in solch profanen Dingen wie einer roten Ampel ...
Ich denke der Sinn der Ampel ist unumstritten und kein Beleg für eine zu streng regulierte Gesellschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (24. April 2008)

> Das ist natürlich einzig und allein DIE richtige Argumentation. Ich nehm mir ein Beispiel an dir... *roooofl*
> 
> PS: SELBST wenn die Ampel 15 Minuten rot ist es geht ums Prinzip und nicht um Warnehmung von wegen ich darf gehen wenn kein Auto da ist.



Wow, komm mal runter Schätzchen. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass dies eine Entschuldigung darstellt bei rot über die Ampel zu gehen. Ich meinte lediglich, dass man nicht 1 Minute als Fußgänger wartet. Nicht mehr nicht weniger.

Klar .. zeig mir 1 Person - außer dir - die freiwillig 15 Minuten an einer Ampel steht.

So long ...

P.S.: Sorry für Full-Quote
P.P.S.: Delphin87: du kannst ruhig mal edititeren und die Full-Quotes rauslassen.


----------



## Pomela (24. April 2008)

Ich bin ein echter Ganster.. ich gehe bei Rot über die Strasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein im Ernst... manchmal ist es eben praktischer ein paar Meter an der Ampel vorbei die Strasse zu überqueren. Und nach dem, was ich hier so gelesen habe, ist auch nicht wirklich jemand dabei, der die Strasse bei fliessendem Verkehr überquert...

Was mich viel mehr nervt sind die Radfahrer, die "meine" Gehwegseite benutzen und dann auch noch die Leute "wegklingeln", obwohl der Radweg auf der anderen Seite ist.


----------



## Frigobert (24. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Als Elternteil sollte man wissen was meinem Kind eintrichtert und was nicht und DAS gehört bestimt zu den Dingen, die man einem Kind sagen sollte, aber schön, dass wir das mal geklärt hätten mit diesen ganzen Propheten hier.



Mit anderen Worten: Deine Eltern haben bei dir komplett versagt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal etwas Offtopic, das aber ziemliche Parallelen aufweist - Gleislatscher! Ich arbeite, wie einige vielleicht wissen, ja bei der Bahn als Fahrdienstleiter (auf einem Stellwerk) und bin für die sichere Durchführung der Zugfahrten auf den anschließenden Streckenabschnitten verantwortlich. Leider bekomme ich seit einigen Monaten ständig Meldungen von Lokführern, daß sich spielende Kinder im Gleisbereich aufhalten - Folge: Komplettsperrung der Strecke und unnötige Verzögerungen im Zugverkehr. Und warum sind die dort? Weil so manche geistige Tiefflieger der Meinung sind, der Trampelpfad durch die Büsche ist ja viel bequemer als der reguläre Weg 50 Meter weiter durch die Unterführung. Und da Kinder nunmal ihre Welt entdecken wollen, folgen sie diesen Trampelpfaden und landen schließlich auf den Gleisen. Und weil es dort ja so interessant ist, bleiben sie auch gleich dort. Das zieht immer einen Einsatz der Bundespolizei mit sich, der für die Beteiligten (bzw deren Eltern) ein sehr teurer Spaß werden kann - finanziell und schlechtestenfalls auch gesundheitlich. Weiterhin kann ich täglich beobachten, wie Erwachsene geschlossene Schranken (sind von meinem Arbeitsplatz ca 2 km entfernt und Kameraüberwacht) auf einem Trampelpfad umgehen, obwohl der Zug schon in Sichtweite ist (gerade Strecke, in jede Richtung ca. 700 Meter einsehbar). 

Und an diesem Punkt sind wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema. Wenn ein Kind sieht, wie Erwachsene sorglos durch den Alltag latschen, wird es sich irgendwann einmal fragen, warum es sich nicht genau so verhalten soll. Der Knackpunkt ist aber, Kinder können Gefahren nicht realistisch abschätzen. "Der Zug/das Auto ist ja noch so weit weg und der Typ ist auch noch rüber, also hinterher!" Aber wie soll man so einem Zwerg klarmachen, wieviele Meter ein Zug mit 140 km/h pro Sekunde zurücklegt? Wie soll man einem Kind klarmachen, wie viele Meter ein Pkw mit 60 km/h pro Sekunde zurücklegt? Das geht eben nicht, weil den Kleinen noch die plastische Vorstellungskraft hierfür fehlt - und eine Zeit/Weg-Tabelle verstehen sie ebensowenig. 

Von daher mal eine Frage an alle Unbelehrbaren: Ist eure Zeit wirklich so kostbar, daß ihr davon nicht ein paar Sekunden an einer roten Ampel abzweigen könnt? Natürlich ist es wesentlich schöner, diese Zeit zu Hause mit informativer und lebensnotwendiger Fernsehwerbung zu verbringen, aber gelten lassen kann man das Argument, man vergeude sein Zeit, auf keinen Fall.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Nur in solch profanen Dingen wie einer roten Ampel ...
> Ich denke der Sinn der Ampel ist unumstritten und kein Beleg für eine zu streng regulierte Gesellschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fast die beste aussage in diesem thread bisher

der sinn ist klar
die situationen in denen die ampel absolut zu beachten ist sind auch klar
ebenso wie die situationen in denen sie ignoriert werden kann (delphin87 brachte ja selber das beispiel: ampel/nachts)

und @delphin87 bzgl dem argument dass bei-rot-über-die-ampel-geher keinen führerschein haben dürfen:
du selber hast geschrieben du bist raucherin
du schadest dir selbst und deiner umwelt in erheblichem maße
wenn ich also eine analogie zu deiner argumentationsführung aufstellen darf, dann bin ich dagegen dass raucher kinder kriegen dürfen, denn sie sind nicht einmal in der lage sich selber gesund zu halten, wie wollen sie sich dann um kinder kümmern
 - das ist nichts gegen dich, delphin87, aber ich wollte ein wenig dein "orsch-oder-goda" argument entkräften

und obwohl ich mich wirklich bemühe einen objektiven blick zu bewahren habe ich als leser auch stark das gefühl dass du, delphin87, rot-geher "tolerierst", sie aber mit vorgehaltener hand verteufelst und sie wie drogensüchtige oder verbrecher darstellst denen das leben anderer gleichgültig ist - das ist eine exagerierung die wohl etwas krass ausfällt, obwohl der kern deiner aussagen natürlich nachvollziehbar und auch plausibel sind

keiner von uns will im rollstuhl oder schlimmer im sarg landen und viele von denen die bei rot über die ampel gehen sind sich dessen bewusst und werden es auch nur in situationen tun wo für niemanden gefahr besteht

dass es dennioch immer noch deppen gibt die wirklich ein risiko eingehen...das ist ein problem
sarakstisch könnte man von natürlicher selektion sprechen, aber dann muss man sehr wohl die bereits angesprochenen aspekte bedenken:
- vorbildwirkung für evntl anwesende kinder
- im falle eines unfalls: der schock für den autofahrer der nun wirklich nichts dafür kann
- folgen für den straßenquerer
etc.

ich finde, nachdem ich mich durch die meisten beiträge hier durchgekämpft habe, die beste lösung ist:
emotionsneutral die fakten niederschreiben was gut plausibel und nachvollziehbar beide seiten betrifft und dann den thread zumachen
eine gefühlsbetonte diskussion wie sie bis hierher geführt wurde führt nirgendwo hin außer in anschuldigungen und beleidigungen

salut


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

> Ich zwinge absolut niemanden eine Meinung auf sondern mir ist es scheiß egal was Leute wie du z.B. mit ihrer Gesundheit anstellen



So häufig wie du von "riskiert doch weiterhin eure Gesundheit" sprichst, kann man das Gefühl kriegen, dass dir das scheinbar nicht so egal ist, wie du meinst - nur weil Leute bei Rot über die Ampel gehen, sind sie noch lange keine tickenden Zeitbomben.



> Ist "mir ist etwas Scheiß egal" eine verurteilung?



Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Aber die Tatsache, dass du Leuten schon mit erfahrener Voraussicht sagst, dass sie auch im Auto so drauf sind wie sie als Fußgänger sind. Du wirfst solche Leuten Dinge an den Kopf, die nichts mehr Meinung zu tun haben, es ist einfach frech.



> Etwas anderes als den Menschen hals und Beinbruch wünschen kann man net



So etwas kann man wünschen, wenn jemand eine schwere Klausur vor Sich hat und nicht wenn derjenige die Straße überqueren möchte. Finde ich aber klasse Menschen insgeheim einen Unfall an den Hals zu wünschen.
Mir ist es relativ Wurst, wenn du deine Meinung gefunden hast - aber du sagst ja selbst, dass deine Meinung zum Nachdenken anregen soll. Scheint dir wohl von Gott gesagt worden zu sein, dass deine eine ganz besondere ist. Fakten und Berichte im Fernsehen über Unfälle regen zum Nachdenken an, aber keine Meinung von einer anonymen Person.
Das Leute unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, ist schon wie du sagst seit Menschengedenken so. Aber du hast hier mit Sicherheit keine prophetische Aufgabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mit anderen Worten: Deine Eltern haben bei dir komplett versagt!



Ja.. :/ Ich muss immer noch mit Mami und Papi über die Straße gehen, weil ich sonst immer direkt vor Autos springe..


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Auch ich kann Dir in keiner Weise widersprechen und diesen Punkt in Deinen Ausführungen finde ich besonders
> treffend.
> Gegen Regeln zu verstoßen war immer der Schritt zu einer Besserung der Gesellschaft.
> 
> ...




Auch da von mir kein Widerspruch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir geht es vor allem um die Reaktionen, die manche Leute hier an den Tag gelegt haben, wenn sie es mit derartigen "Verkehrssündern" zu tun haben.

Wie Delphin87 irgendwo schon richtigerweise festgestellt hat: Solange kein Unfall passiert, ist es nichts weiter als eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die nach den entsprechenden gesetztlichen Vorschriften geahndet wird. Sprich, es wird ein Bußgeld verhängt und in schwerwiegenden Fällen die Fahrerlaubnis entzogen. Das ist eine angemessene Reaktion auf den Rotlichtverstoß. Der Bei-Rot-über-die-Ampel-Gehende erzeugt eine Gefahrensituation und wird auf diese Weise ermahnt, das künftig nicht mehr zu tun. Eine korrekte Reaktion, die völlig mit dem Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatz einhergeht. Und sogar den meist so unsäglichen Gerechtigkeitserwägungen standhält. Es kann ja nun keiner behaupten, er hätte nicht gewusst, dass er mit einer solchen Sanktion zu rechnen hat, wenn er über eine rote Ampel geht. Insofern - wer es tut und erwischt wird, muss die Verhängung eines Bußgeldes dann eben einkalkulieren. Diese Möglichkeit kann er vorher in seine Erwägungen problemlos mit einbeziehen. Deshalb - würde ich in den seltenen Fällen, wo ich mal bei Rot über die Ampel gehe, erwischt werden, würde ich das Bußgeld ohne zu murren zahlen. Ich habe mich eigenverantwortlich entschieden, eine Regel zu brechen, also muss ich auch mit den Konsequenzen leben können. So ist das nunmal.

Wenn hingegen einer unserer Mitbürger hergeht und jemandem, der nichts weiter tut, als bei Rot über eine Ampel zu gehen, die Pest, den Tod oder einen schweren Unfall an den Hals wünscht, kann ich nur sagen: Ich bin ganz froh, dass es sowas wie den Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatz im Grundgesetz noch gibt und nicht gleich für jeden Verstoß gegen irgendeine Regel die Todesstrafe verhängt werden darf.

Gerade in Zusammenhang mit Kindern habe ich schon oft beobachtet, dass selbst simpelste Regelverstöße dramatisch überbewertet werden und zu uferlos überzogenen Strafforderungen führen. Daher auch mein Hinweis auf unser gemeinsames Hobby. Da läuft ein Kind Amok, weil die Eltern es vernachlässigen, weil es keine Perspektive hat, weil es von seinen Mitmenschen gequält und gedemütigt wird, keine Freunde und Sozialkontakte hat. Dann heißt es in der Presse sofort: Er hat Gewaltspiele gespielt, und die haben die Tat verursacht. Nein, das stimmt nicht. In aller Regel ist es umgekehrt. Weil er in einer Situation war, die das Potenzial hatte, den Amoklauf zu verursachen, hatte er auch ein besonderes Faible für Gewaltspiele. Hier werden Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass geistig völlig gesunde Menschen, die sich gern bei einem Computerspiel entspannen, immer wieder in die kriminelle Ecke gedrängt werden.

Ein Kind ist ein schützenswertes Gut. Aber es darf keine Begründung dafür sein, den aus gutem Grund im Grundgesetz verankerten Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatz auszuhebeln, um der Überängstlichkeit, die manche Menschen ihren Kindern gegenüber an den Tag legen, auch noch Vorschub zu leisten.

Wer einen Regelverstoß begeht, soll auch die Konsequenzen fühlen. Aber doch bitte auf Grundlage der geltenden Gesetze. Die Strafe folgt der Schwere der Schuld, nicht der Hysterie besorgter Eltern. Und das, finde ich, ist ebenfalls eine wichtige Errungenschaft unseres Rechtsstaats.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: In der Nacht ohne Licht auf dem Fahrrad fahren ist viel schlimmer. Als Autofahrer wissen das einige mit Sicherheit. Die Menschen denken dass sie gesehen werden aber man sieht absolut gar nicht´s. Es wird sich sozusagen auf die Autofahrer verlassen dass diese die sehen müssen.



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Ich kann von Glück sagen, dass ich bislang jeden Radfahrer ohne Licht irgendwie noch rechtzeitig gesehen habe. Aber es gab Situationen, die waren saugefährlich. Meines Erachtens ist das Gefährdungspotenzial hier drastisch höher als bei dem kurzen Überqueren einer roten Ampel als Fußgänger. Weil der Radfahrer sich über eine viel längere Zeit auf der Straße aufhält und, da er sich in der gleichen Richtung bewegt wie der Autofahrer, viel schlechter zu sehen ist.

Da hier irgendwo mal behauptet worden ist, dass derjenige, der gegen eine Regel verstößt, auch gegen andere verstoßen wird: Als Fußgänger gehe ich schon mal über eine rote Ampel. Als Autofahrer hingegen würde ich niemals im Leben absichtlich einen Rotlichtverstoß begehen. Dies hat einen einfachen Grund: Als Fußgänger gefährde ich vor allem mich selbst. Als Autofahrer hingegen habe ich etwas in die Hand, was - einer Waffe gleich - als gefährliches Werkzeug zu sehen ist. Das Risiko, das ich für meine Mitmenschen setzen würde, ist also viel viel größer, als wenn ich "unbewaffnet" eine Straße überquere.

Andererseits: Mit der Geschwindigkeit nehme ich es auch meist nicht so genau. In der Nähe von Schulen, in Spielstraßen etc. pp. sicherlich. Aber nicht auf einer frei einsehbaren Haupt- oder Landstraße. Die obligatorischen 20 km/h, bei denen es noch keine Punkte in Flensburg gibt, nehme ich mir da heraus. Und fahre seit etlichen Jahren unfallfrei.

Wie ich schon sagte - eine Risikoabwägung sollte man natürlich durchführen, wenn man sich zu einem Regelverstoß entschließt.


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2008)

Interessant, über die rote Ampel gehen sie alle, über eine rote Ampel fahren ist moralisch gesehen viel verwerflicher. Das ein Autofahrer, der plötzlich einen 60kg Körper zehn Meter durch die Luft schleudert, vor Schreck das Steuer verreißt und in eine Personengruppe fährt wird also als weniger gefährlich angesehen, als wenn besagter Autofahrer in finsterer Nacht über eine offenbar leere Kreuzung brettert, obwohl rot ist, und damit den unbeleuchteten Herren am Straßenrand übersieht, der eigentlich ebenfalls über die Straße wollte.

Zweierlei Maß, wieso?


----------



## Incontemtio (24. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Daher auch mein Hinweis auf unser gemeinsames Hobby.



Ich spiele keine "Killerspiele" und/oder Gewaltspiele außer du steckst Spiele wie WoW in diese schlecht definierte Gruppe von Spielen. Die das Verbot fordernden Politiker tun das aber nicht. 



Ematra schrieb:


> Da läuft ein Kind Amok, weil die Eltern es vernachlässigen, weil es keine Perspektive hat, weil es von seinen Mitmenschen gequält und gedemütigt wird, keine Freunde und Sozialkontakte hat.



Jetzt ist deine persönliche Definition von "eine Perspektive haben" gefragt. Der Amokläufer von Emsdetten besuchte eine Realschule, der Amokläufer von Erfurt ein Gymnasium (von dem er aber kurz vorher verwiesen worden war). Beide hatten also rein von der Bildung her gesehen eine reelle Chance einen Beruf zu ergreifen oder eine Ausbildungsstelle zu bekommen. 

Zumindest die Eltern des Amokläufers von Erfurt sollen sich gut um ihren Sohn gekümmert haben.


----------



## Wuzilla (24. April 2008)

@ematra

Da hast Du zu 100% Recht.
Natürlich darf man niemanden bestrafen für etwas, dass ja hätte passieren können, wenn...

Nur für das was wirklich passiert ist.
Und so ist es ja auch.
Jemand geht bei Rot ---> kleines Ordnungsgeld
Jemand geht bei Rot, Auto verliert Kontrolle dadurch und rast in Menschengruppe ---> sicher eine härtere Strafe für den Rotgeher.

Das es oft überzogen wird stimmt natürlich. Grad mit dem Beispiel der Amokläufer triffst Du einen Punkt bei mir, über den ich mich auch jedesmal aufrege.
Hier sollte man, aber das wirft für die Politik unbequeme Dinge auf, wirklich mal hinterfragen wieso und warum.
Der Computerspieler hat inzwischen einen Rang zwischen Kinderschänder und Massenmörder.
Das ist natürlich ein anderes Thema, dass man herrlich diskutieren kann.

Sowas ist auch hier passiert und ist natürlich keine Art. Salopp gesagt.

Genauso regen mich aber auch natürlich solche Antworten auf wie : " Die Bälger anderer sind mir egal.
Wenn was passiert ... mir Wurscht."

Mindestens ebenso mies wie der Pestwunsch. 

Aber ... wieviel wollen wir wetten, dass es niemand wirklich ernst meint.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

@Noxiel: Eine Debatte, in der das Wort "Moral" vorkommt, werde ich nicht führen... Vgl. meine Begründung weiter oben.

Wenn es das erklärte Ziel ist, überhaupt keine Gefahr mehr für seine Mitmenschen zu setzen, dann darf man natürlich keine roten Ampeln überqueren. Allerdings darf man dann auch nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen. Denn mit jedem Schritt besteht die Möglichkeit, zumindest fahrlässig eine Gefährdung für sich und seine Mitmenschen zu erzeugen. Dieses Risiko erhöht man noch drastisch dadurch, dass man sich an das Steuer seines PKWs setzt. Daher wird jedem Autofahrer, der in einen Unfall verwickelt ist, bereits pauschal eine Mitschuld von 25-30 % gegeben, die sogenannte Betriebsgefahr. Ein Auto ist ein gefährlicher Gegenstand, den der Mensch niemals völlig zu beherrschen in der Lage ist. Dem trägt die Rechtsprechung Rechnung, indem sie dem Unfallbeteiligten bereits dieses Gefährdungspotenzial in Rechnung stellt.

Die Gefahr, die Du beschreibst, ist zweifelsfrei gegeben. Ein guter Autofahrer rechnet jedoch immer mit einer solchen Möglichkeit. Selbst, wenn nur Fahrzeuge am rechten Straßenrand parken - man drosselt die Geschwindigkeit, es könnte sich ja ein Kind dahinter befinden, das plötzlich die Straße betritt. Um so größer ist die Gefahr an Ampeln. Wie oft passiert es, dass der Vordermann bremst, weil die Ampel plötzlich auf Gelb umspringt? Auch weiß jeder Autofahrer, dass die Gefahr, dass noch jemand schnell bei Rot auf die Straße hechtet, an Ampeln besonders groß ist. In aller Regel befleißigen sich Autofahrer bereits einer erhöhten Aufmerksamkeit. Hinzu kommt, dass ein Fußgänger, der eine rote Ampel überquert, ein herannahendes Fahrzeug in vielen Fällen gut hören und/oder sehen kann. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu einem Unfall kommt, ist da, zweifellos. Aber nach meinem Dafürhalten erhöht ein gelegentlicher Rotlichtverstoß eines Fußgängers diese Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wesentlich über das Gefährdungspotenzial hinaus, das vom Autofahren ohnehin ausgeht.

Anders ist es, wenn jemand mit einem Auto einen Rotlichtverstoß begeht. Ein Auto ist schon unter regulären Umständen schwer zu beherrschen. Um so größer wird die gesetze Gefahr, wenn man einen derartigen Regelverstoß begeht. Tritt ein Fußgänger auf die Straße, kann ein PKW-Fahrer mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit noch bremsen. Rast ein Auto auf ihn zu, ist die Kollision sehr viel schwerer zu vermeiden.

Daher die unterschiediche Bewertung. Weniger Gefährdungspotenzial, weniger Aufregung.... Ich sage ja nicht, dass es richtig ist, bei Rot über die Straße zu gehen. Nur, dass es die ganze Aufregung nicht lohnt.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Jemand geht bei Rot ---> kleines Ordnungsgeld
> Jemand geht bei Rot, Auto verliert Kontrolle dadurch und rast in Menschengruppe ---> sicher eine härtere Strafe für den Rotgeher.



Mit Sicherheit. Und das ist ja auch völlig richtig so.




> Genauso regen mich aber auch natürlich solche Antworten auf wie : " Die Bälger anderer sind mir egal.
> Wenn was passiert ... mir Wurscht."



Auch da sind wir uns absolut einig. Es gibt ja diesen Begriff des "gesunden Egoismus" - bei allem Sozialverhalten sollte der Mensch auch seine eigenen Belange nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Selbst ein völlig auf sich selbst fixierter Mensch dürfte so eigentlich nicht argumentieren. Nicht ganz richtig - wenn er nur provozieren will, dann natürlich schon. Aber eigentlich dürfte niemand ernsthaft diese Ansicht vertreten, selbst dann nicht, wenn er ausschließlich das eigene Interesse im Sinn hat. Denn eine Körperverletzung oder gar Tötung eines Kindes wird garantiert auf ihn zurückfallen. Selbst, wenn keine Strafe dabei heraus kommt, es wird Befragungen und Untersuchungen geben, und vielleicht regt sich dann doch irgendwann das schlechte Gewissen. Wenn etwas passiert, wird man mit der Schuld leben müssen.



> Mindestens ebenso mies wie der Pestwunsch.
> 
> Aber ... wieviel wollen wir wetten, dass es niemand wirklich ernst meint.



Dein Wort im Ohr derjenigen, die das geschrieben haben....


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> @Noxiel: Eine Debatte, in der das Wort "Moral" vorkommt, werde ich nicht führen... Vgl. meine Begründung weiter oben.



Das ist natürlich einfach eine Diskussion nicht weiterführen zu wollen, weil sie sich um moralische Vorstellungen dreht. Moral an sich, wie von dir oben beschrieben, ist in meinen Augen kein Tabu Thema, dass als Vorwand genutzt wird, anderen seine Vorstellungen von Recht und Unrecht aufzudrängen. Denn interessanterweise orientiert sich das Moralempfinden eines Menschen, abgesehen von einigen Querläufern in Einzelfällen, an der Sichtweise der momentanen Gesellschaft. Sich nicht über über ein Thema unter dem Vorwand der Moral auszulassen, ist gleichbedeutend damit, die Gesellschaft, also die Masse zu ignorieren, der man ja selbst als großes Ganzes angehört. 
Nun gut, du willst die Diskussion nicht führen, ich zwinge dich nicht dazu. Das ist meine moralische Vorstellung von Tolleranz und Akzeptanz. 




Ematra schrieb:


> Wenn es das erklärte Ziel ist, überhaupt keine Gefahr mehr für seine Mitmenschen zu setzen, dann darf man natürlich keine roten Ampeln überqueren. Allerdings darf man dann auch nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen. Denn mit jedem Schritt besteht die Möglichkeit, zumindest fahrlässig eine Gefährdung für sich und seine Mitmenschen zu erzeugen. Dieses Risiko erhöht man noch drastisch dadurch, dass man sich an das Steuer seines PKWs setzt. Daher wird jedem Autofahrer, der in einen Unfall verwickelt ist, bereits pauschal eine Mitschuld von 25-30 % gegeben, die sogenannte Betriebsgefahr. Ein Auto ist ein gefährlicher Gegenstand, den der Mensch niemals völlig zu beherrschen in der Lage ist. Dem trägt die Rechtsprechung Rechnung, indem sie dem Unfallbeteiligten bereits dieses Gefährdungspotenzial in Rechnung stellt.



Du sprichst es an. Überhaupt keine Gefahr darzustellen ist unmöglich, also nimmt jeder, der bei Rot über die Ampel geht auch automatisch und in meinen Augen fahrlässig in Kauf, eine Gefahr für andere darzustellen. Nicht weiter tragisch, jeder Erwachsene bzw. Heranwachsende kann gut einschätzen inwieweit er diesem Beispiel Folge leistet. Er wird abwägen ob ein Hinterherlaufen sinnvoll ist und ob die Gefahr einzugehen, verhältnissmäßig lohnt. Kleinkinder können das nur bedingt, sie haben diese analytische Denken noch nicht ausgeprägt und reagieren impulsiv. In diesem Fall auf einen Menschen der 
a) ohne Verkehr eine leere Straße bei Rot überquert oder
b) bei einer befahrenen Straße, zwischen zwei Wagen hindurchschlüpfen will und große Schritte macht.

Davon abgesehen, viele Menschen schaffen es nichtmal sich selbst zu kontrollieren, da brauchen wir mit dem Kfz garnicht erst anfangen. 



Ematra schrieb:


> Die Gefahr, die Du beschreibst, ist zweifelsfrei gegeben. Ein guter Autofahrer rechnet jedoch immer mit einer solchen Möglichkeit. Selbst, wenn nur Fahrzeuge am rechten Straßenrand parken - man drosselt die Geschwindigkeit, es könnte sich ja ein Kind dahinter befinden, das plötzlich die Straße betritt. Um so größer ist die Gefahr an Ampeln. Wie oft passiert es, dass der Vordermann bremst, weil die Ampel plötzlich auf Gelb umspringt? Auch weiß jeder Autofahrer, dass die Gefahr, dass noch jemand schnell bei Rot auf die Straße hechtet, an Ampeln besonders groß ist. In aller Regel befleißigen sich Autofahrer bereits einer erhöhten Aufmerksamkeit. Hinzu kommt, dass ein Fußgänger, der eine rote Ampel überquert, ein herannahendes Fahrzeug in vielen Fällen gut hören und/oder sehen kann. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu einem Unfall kommt, ist da, zweifellos. Aber nach meinem Dafürhalten erhöht ein gelegentlicher Rotlichtverstoß eines Fußgängers diese Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wesentlich über das Gefährdungspotenzial hinaus, das vom Autofahren ohnehin ausgeht.



Ein guter Autofahrer rechnet jederzeit mit der Möglichkeit das hinter einem Wagen ein Mensch hervorspringt? Zweifelhaft. Normales Fahren wäre so kaum möglich, viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass man mit 30km/h durch die Gegend schleicht und am Abend Fall für den Nervenarzt ist. Unfallfreies Fahren hängt meiner Ansicht nach zu 40% vom Autofahrer selbst ab, der weit größere Teil ist Glück. 



Ematra schrieb:


> Anders ist es, wenn jemand mit einem Auto einen Rotlichtverstoß begeht. Ein Auto ist schon unter regulären Umständen schwer zu beherrschen. Um so größer wird die gesetze Gefahr, wenn man einen derartigen Regelverstoß begeht. Tritt ein Fußgänger auf die Straße, kann ein PKW-Fahrer mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit noch bremsen. Rast ein Auto auf ihn zu, ist die Kollision sehr viel schwerer zu vermeiden.
> 
> Daher die unterschiediche Bewertung. Weniger Gefährdungspotenzial, weniger Aufregung.... Ich sage ja nicht, dass es richtig ist, bei Rot über die Straße zu gehen. Nur, dass es die ganze Aufregung nicht lohnt.



Ich möchte auch nochmal das Beispiel mit der Ampel aufgreifen. Wie oft kommt es als Autofahrer vor, dass man in einer Straße an einer Ampel steht und weit und breit rührt sich nichts. Im Gegenteil scheint die ganze Welt die Luft anzuhalten um zusammen mit dem Autofahrer auf grünes Licht zu hoffen. Warum fährt aber trotzdem keiner über diese Ampel? Die Straße ist frei, keine Gefährdung zu sehen, die Person im Wagen hat es genauso eilig zum vereinbarten Treffen zu kommen, der Zug fährt in acht Minuten etc, also die selben Voraussetzungen wie bei einer Fußgängerampel, warum fährt dort niemand drüber? 

Und du sprichst es an. Wenn der Wagen ohnehin schon steht, ist die Bremswirkung doch um so höher, selbst wenn jemand spontan auf die Straße tritt. Und trotzdem rollt niemand im Standgas über die rote Ampel, völlig egal ob nun Kinder dabei sind oder er allein ist, warum nicht? 
Meiner Ansicht nach, weil der Mensch gerne mit zweierlei Maß misst.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Eines lässt sich jedenfalls schonmal festhalten: Der Thread hier ist äußerst spannend und lehrreich. Im Hinblick auf die Gedankenwelt anderer Menschen, unterschiedliche Perspektiven und Argumentationstechniken. Danke an alle, die hier gepostet haben. Das ist der zweite Thread bei buffed überhaupt, der mich beim Argumentieren fordert... Sollte es öfter geben.




Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich einfach eine Diskussion nicht weiterführen zu wollen, weil sie sich um moralische Vorstellungen dreht. Moral an sich, wie von dir oben beschrieben, ist in meinen Augen kein Tabu Thema, dass als Vorwand genutzt wird, anderen seine Vorstellungen von Recht und Unrecht aufzudrängen. Denn interessanterweise orientiert sich das Moralempfinden eines Menschen, abgesehen von einigen Querläufern in Einzelfällen, an der Sichtweise der momentanen Gesellschaft. Sich nicht über über ein Thema unter dem Vorwand der Moral auszulassen, ist gleichbedeutend damit, die Gesellschaft, also die Masse zu ignorieren, der man ja selbst als großes Ganzes angehört.
> Nun gut, du willst die Diskussion nicht führen, ich zwinge dich nicht dazu. Das ist meine moralische Vorstellung von Tolleranz und Akzeptanz.



Über das, was Du jetzt sagst, können wir gerne reden (wieso gibt es in diesem Forum eigentlich nicht meinen Lieblingssmiley, der, der mit den Augen zwinkert?).

Wobei wir es hier - nach meinem Dafürhalten - schon wieder mit zwei verschiedenen Dingen zu tun haben... Dank an die Wikipedia, dass sie mal wieder die passende Definition parat hat.
1. Der Ausdruck Moral bezeichnet dabei das, was als richtiges Handeln angesehen wird, sei es von einem Individuum, einer Gruppe oder einer ganzen Kultur. Der Ausdruck kann deskriptiv und normativ verwendet werden.
Moral beschreibt, was Menschen faktisch für richtig halten, bzw. was sie gemäß ihrer Vorstellungen vom richtigen Handeln tun.
2. Der Begriff subsumiert aber auch die Forderungen und Erwartungen an andere, die erfüllt oder auch enttäuscht werden. Moral wird dabei oft als Fairness, Respekt gegenüber anderen, Rücksichtnahme, Achtung der Rechte anderer usw. verstanden.
Moral bezeichnet also zwei verschiedene Dinge. Erstens das, was ich selber für richtig halte - sei es auf der Basis eigenen Nachdenkens oder meiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten Gruppe oder Kultur. Zweitens das, was andere von mir erwarten, das ich für richtig halten soll.

Zwischen diesen beiden Spielarten von Moral wird in Diskussionen in den allermeisten Fällen nicht differenziert. In allen Fällen, in denen mich mich auf ein Gespräch über Moral eingelassen habe, ist folgendes passiert:
1. Ich bringe ein sachliches Argument ein. Nehmen wir ein Beispiel aus dieser Diskussion, ich stelle Behauptungen auf hinsichtlichkeit der Gefährlichkeit eines bestimmten Verhaltens. Nun kann ich vieles behaupten, wenn der Tag lang ist. Wenn jemand anderer Ansicht ist, bringt er ein ebenfalls sachliches Gegenargument in die Debatte ein, auf das ich dann wiederum erwidern kann. Am Ende "gewinnt" derjenige den Disput, der entweder hieb- und stichfeste Beweise einbringt, besser argumentiert oder einfach glaubhafter rüberkommt. So funktioniert eine normale Diskussion.
2. Sobald jedoch jemand mit Moral argumentiert, ist die Diskussion automatisch totgeschlagen. Im ersten Fall kann man über sachliche Argumente reden und abwägen, welches dieser Argumente besser ist. Im zweiten Fall geht es nicht mehr um belegbar oder nicht belegbar, glaubhaft oder unglaubhaft. Vielmehr wirft man sich Wertungen an den Kopf. Der eine wertet auf die eine, der andere auf die andere Weise. Diese Debatte führt niemals zu irgendeiner Art von Ergebnis. Da die sachlichen Argumente fehlen, wird nämlich keine Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet. Vielmehr zielt die Argumentation darauf ab, die Ansicht des Gegners als moralisch unzulängich einzustufen und sie dadurch herabzuwürdigen. In der Regel hat derjenige, der das Wort Moral als erster in den Mund nimmt, einen solchen Disput bereits gewonnen. Indem er für sich in Anspruch nimmt, der moralisch hochstehende Teil zu sein, drängt er seinen Gegner automatisch in die Defensive. Und alles, was aus der Defensive heraus gesagt hat, wirkt wie eine Rechtfertigung - was nach außen hin als Eingeständnis überkommt, tatsächlich moralisch unterlegen zu sein.
Daher meine Ablehnung. In eine derartige Defensivposition werde ich mich ganz sicher nicht begeben.

Aber wenn wir korrekt differenzieren, warum nicht. Zu Definition Nr. 2 habe ich ja schon alles gesagt. Nur, weil Du das Wort Moral verwendet hast, muss ich noch nicht automatisch denken, fühlen und handeln wie Du. Ich bin ein Individuum, ich bin frei, mir ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden. Nur, weil Du etwas für moralisch verwerflich hältest, muss ich das nicht auch tun. Insofern ist jede Aufforderung, dass ich mich "moralisch" verhalten soll, natürlich ein Manipulationsversuch.

Was aber nicht aussagen soll, dass wir über das Thema nicht reden sollten, im Gegenteil. Es wäre sehr unklug von mir, Deine Argumente nicht zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, vielleicht sagst Du ja etwas, das ich bislang übersehen habe. Wenn ich Dir zuhöre, habe ich eine viel bessere Grundlage, mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Natürlich habe auch ich Überzeugungen, Prinzipien. Natürlich gibt es Dinge, die ich für richtig oder falsch halte. In diesem Sinne handele auch ich also moralisch, allerdings im Sinne der ersten Definition, nicht im Sinne der zweiten. Es handelt sich, und darauf habe ich oben ja auch schonmal hingewiesen, um meine Prinzipien. Die darauf beruhen, dass ich selber mir Gedanken mache. Ich bin nicht verpflichtet, die Sichtweise eines anderen unkritisch zu übernehmen, nur weil dieser es so möchte.

Du hast vollkommen recht. Die meisten Menschen sind sich im Hinblick auf moralische Grundfragen einig. Das hat auch einen Grund. Seufz. Damit sind wir jetzt mitten in der Evolutionstheorie. Hatte ja befürchtet, dass wir dahin kommen, obwohl ich es eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Der Evolutionsgedanke besagt, dass derjenige überlebt, der sich am besten an die Notwendigkeiten anpasst, die das Überleben fördern. Darwins ebenso einfacher wie genialer Gedanke wird leider allzu oft auf Selbstbehauptung gegenüber anderen reduziert, was aber natürlich nicht korrekt ist. Der Mensch arbeitet vor allem dann effizient, wenn er die unterschiedichen Fähigkeiten seiner Individuen in der Gruppe bündelt. Sprich, alles, was die Gruppenbildung begünstigt, Freundschaft, Liebe, Fürsorge, Altruismus, Rücksichtnahme ist ein evolutionärer Vorteil, der dem Menschen dabei hilft, besser überleben zu können. Das ist auch der Grund, warum sich die Mitglieder einer Gruppe oder Gesellschaft in aller Regel über grundlegende moralische Fragen einig sind. Diejenigen, die anderer Ansicht sind, können sich in die Gruppe nicht integrieren. Als Einzelperson ist ihre Überlebensfähigkeit jedoch drastisch reduziert. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie evoluitionär erfolgreich sind, überleben, sich vermehren und ihre Ansicht an die nächste Generation weitergeben, ist also verschwindend gering. Die Abweichler verschwinden also einfach über kurz oder lang. Darwins Gedanke der Selektion.

Die Natur des menschlichen Geistes in all seiner Widersprüchlichkeit beruht völlig auf diesen beiden Prinzipien. Selbstbehauptung auf der einen, Altruismus auf der anderen Seite. Der Mensch kann sich wie das hinterletzte Arschloch aufführen, der gleiche Mensch kann sich liebevoll um seine Mitmenschen kümmern. Weil ihm beides dabei hilft, zu überleben. Jemand, der sich selbst um die Belange der anderen wegen aufgibt, wird am Leben scheitern. Jemand, der die Gesellschaft völlig missachtet aber auch.

Und genau das ist der Grund, warum es niemals gelingen wird, alle Menschen davon zu überzeugen, sich auf die eine oder andere Weise zu verhalten. Bei dem einen Menschen ist der Altruismus ausgeprägter, bei dem anderen der Fürsorgetrieb. Die Gesellschaft, so sehr sie es auch leugnen mag, braucht beide Arten von Menschen. Die Verschiedenartigkeit der Menschen, ihre unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten, Anlagen und Begabungen sind das, was die Gruppe so schlagkräftig macht. Was sich definitiv festhalten lässt: Kein Mensch existiert ohne seine dunkle Seite. Kein Mensch könnte existieren ohne sie. Ohne den Selbstbehauptungstrieb, den Instikt, sich durchsetzen zu wollen.

Alle von einer bestimmten Haltung überzeugen zu wollen, erscheint mir einfach utopisch. Es ist ein Kampf wider die menschliche Natur.

So, das ist nu lang genug für einen Post, fahre mal im nächsten fort.


----------



## Wuzilla (24. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und du sprichst es an. Wenn der Wagen ohnehin schon steht, ist die Bremswirkung doch um so höher, selbst wenn jemand spontan auf die Straße tritt. Und trotzdem rollt niemand im Standgas über die rote Ampel, völlig egal ob nun Kinder dabei sind oder er allein ist, warum nicht?
> Meiner Ansicht nach, weil der Mensch gerne mit zweierlei Maß misst.



Es geht hierbei schlicht und ergreifend um die zu erwartende Strafe und um das Risiko diese zu bekommen.
Nur deshalb fahren nicht so viele bei Rot, wie es Fußgänger als Rotlichtsünder gibt.

Nur einmal im Leben habe ich bisher gesehen, dass ein Fußgänger deshalb angehalten wurde.
Und dieser Blödmann rannte doch auch genau vor einen Streifenwagen.

Was kostet das?
20 Euro, wenn überhaupt, ich weiss es nicht.

Beim Autofahren gibt es immer ein Fahrverbot, sofern länger als 1s Rot war.

Fahrverbot ist die gefühlte Höchststrafe für Autofahrer.

Noch dazu gibt es Blitzampeln, die man nicht alle kennen kann, Fußstreifen, die man vieleicht nicht gesehen hat, usw.
Das Risiko ist höher, die Strafe auch.

Das ist der ganze Grund.


----------



## Incontemtio (24. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zweierlei Maß, wieso?



Interessant jetzt sind wir wieder bei Schopenhauers erweiterter Dialektik. Erweitere das Argument deines Gegners, wiederlege die Erweiterung und behaupte dann das Argument wiederlegt zu haben. 

Denn wir sprachen immer davon, dass man nur dann über eine rote Ampel geht, wenn sich kein Auto nähert. Man kann zu jeglichen Moralvorstellungen irgendwelche Fallbeispiele entwerfen in denen die jeweilige Moral ungerecht oder falsch erscheint.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du sprichst es an. Überhaupt keine Gefahr darzustellen ist unmöglich, also nimmt jeder, der bei Rot über die Ampel geht auch automatisch und in meinen Augen fahrlässig in Kauf, eine Gefahr für andere darzustellen. Nicht weiter tragisch, jeder Erwachsene bzw. Heranwachsende kann gut einschätzen inwieweit er diesem Beispiel Folge leistet. Er wird abwägen ob ein Hinterherlaufen sinnvoll ist und ob die Gefahr einzugehen, verhältnissmäßig lohnt. Kleinkinder können das nur bedingt, sie haben diese analytische Denken noch nicht ausgeprägt und reagieren impulsiv. In diesem Fall auf einen Menschen der
> a) ohne Verkehr eine leere Straße bei Rot überquert oder
> b) bei einer befahrenen Straße, zwischen zwei Wagen hindurchschlüpfen will und große Schritte macht.




Da bin ich völlig Deiner Meinung. Deshalb nochmal meine Aufforderung an jeden Autofahrer, sich darüber klar zu sein, dass er an der Ampel damit rechnen muss, dass Erwachsene auf die Straße laufen und erst recht darüber, dass Kinder dies tun.





> Ein guter Autofahrer rechnet jederzeit mit der Möglichkeit das hinter einem Wagen ein Mensch hervorspringt? Zweifelhaft. Normales Fahren wäre so kaum möglich, viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass man mit 30km/h durch die Gegend schleicht und am Abend Fall für den Nervenarzt ist. Unfallfreies Fahren hängt meiner Ansicht nach zu 40% vom Autofahrer selbst ab, der weit größere Teil ist Glück.




Naja, ich sage ja nicht, dass Glück nicht auch dazu gehört. Aber zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass eine lange Reihe parkender Fahrzeuge sofort die Alarmsirenen schrillen lässt. Mit gleich mehreren Wörtern... Kinder... Unvernünftige Erwachsene... Perfektes Versteck für Radarfallen... Da geht der Fuß automatisch vom Gaspedal und ich fahre ein ganzes Stück weiter links. Glück gehört natürlich dazu. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Können-Quote wirklich so niedrig liegt. Wie gesagt, die Betriebsgefahr, die man hier mit dem Glück gleichsetzen könnte, wird mit 25-30 % veranschlagt. Das ist, denke ich, auch ein ganz guter Wert.




> Ich möchte auch nochmal das Beispiel mit der Ampel aufgreifen. Wie oft kommt es als Autofahrer vor, dass man in einer Straße an einer Ampel steht und weit und breit rührt sich nichts. Im Gegenteil scheint die ganze Welt die Luft anzuhalten um zusammen mit dem Autofahrer auf grünes Licht zu hoffen. Warum fährt aber trotzdem keiner über diese Ampel? Die Straße ist frei, keine Gefährdung zu sehen, die Person im Wagen hat es genauso eilig zum vereinbarten Treffen zu kommen, der Zug fährt in acht Minuten etc, also die selben Voraussetzungen wie bei einer Fußgängerampel, warum fährt dort niemand drüber?




Auch da kann ich erstmal nur für mich sprechen.
- Ganz profan: Wenn das jemand sieht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich 250 Euro bezahle, 4 Punkte in Flensburg bekomme und meinen Lappen für einen Monat los bin, deutlich höher, als wenn ich als Fußgänger die Straße überquere.
- Eingeschränkte Wahrnehmung: Im Auto habe ich keinen Rundumblick wie ein Fußgänger, der sich nur zu drehen braucht, außerdem hindert mich die Karosserie daran, meine Umgebung abzuhorchen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich eine Gefahrenquelle übersehe bzw. überhöre, ist viel viel höher, als wenn ich draußen bin und zu Fuß gehe.
- Konzentration. Als Fußgänger kann ich mich auf die Umgebung konzentrieren, im PKW fordert schon der Wagen selbst ein gehöriges Maß an Konzentration. Ich bin also viel abgelenkter, als wenn ich mich draußen befinde.
- Geschwindigkeit. Im PKW ist meine Geschwindigkeit viel größer. Ich habe also eine viel geringere Chance, auszuweichen, zurückzuspringen oder anzuhalten, wenn plötzlich eine Gefahr auftaucht. Zugleich setze ich selber eine viel größere Gefahr, als wenn ich als Fußgänger unterwegs bin.
- Waffe. Mit dem PKW habe ich eine höchst gefährliche Waffe in der Hand, als Fußgänger bin ich unbewaffnet.  Im PKW ist die Chance also höher, dass ich andere schädige, als Fußgänger gefährde ich in erster Linie mich selbst.




> Und du sprichst es an. Wenn der Wagen ohnehin schon steht, ist die Bremswirkung doch um so höher, selbst wenn jemand spontan auf die Straße tritt. Und trotzdem rollt niemand im Standgas über die rote Ampel, völlig egal ob nun Kinder dabei sind oder er allein ist, warum nicht?
> Meiner Ansicht nach, weil der Mensch gerne mit zweierlei Maß misst.




Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das verstanden habe. Aber mit dem "zweierlei Maß" bin ich einverstanden, schon aufgrund dessen, was ich oben aufgrund evolutionärer Prinzipien gesagt habe. Auch wenn ein Mensch noch so alturistisch ist - sein Selbstbehauptungstrieb, mit dem er sich durchzusetzen versucht, wird ihn trotzdem stets begleiten.


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Interessant jetzt sind wir wieder bei Schopenhauers erweiterter Dialektik. Erweitere das Argument deines Gegners, wiederlege die Erweiterung und behaupte dann das Argument wiederlegt zu haben.
> 
> Denn wir sprachen immer davon, dass man nur dann über eine rote Ampel geht, wenn sich kein Auto nähert. Man kann zu jeglichen Moralvorstellungen irgendwelche Fallbeispiele entwerfen in denen die jeweilige Moral ungerecht oder falsch erscheint.




Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich wusste wohl, dass wir es hier mit eristischer Dialektik zu tun haben. Ich war nur gerade zu faul, google anzuschmeißen und die Nummer des rhetorischen Kniffs herauszusuchen.


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> So häufig wie du von "riskiert doch weiterhin eure Gesundheit" sprichst, kann man das Gefühl kriegen, dass dir das scheinbar nicht so egal ist, wie du meinst - nur weil Leute bei Rot über die Ampel gehen, sind sie noch lange keine tickenden Zeitbomben.
> Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Aber die Tatsache, dass du Leuten schon mit erfahrener Voraussicht sagst, dass sie auch im Auto so drauf sind wie sie als Fußgänger sind. Du wirfst solche Leuten Dinge an den Kopf, die nichts mehr Meinung zu tun haben, es ist einfach frech.
> So etwas kann man wünschen, wenn jemand eine schwere Klausur vor Sich hat und nicht wenn derjenige die Straße überqueren möchte. Finde ich aber klasse Menschen insgeheim einen Unfall an den Hals zu wünschen.
> Mir ist es relativ Wurst, wenn du deine Meinung gefunden hast - aber du sagst ja selbst, dass deine Meinung zum Nachdenken anregen soll. Scheint dir wohl von Gott gesagt worden zu sein, dass deine eine ganz besondere ist. Fakten und Berichte im Fernsehen über Unfälle regen zum Nachdenken an, aber keine Meinung von einer anonymen Person.
> ...



Wie gesagt: Man kann in jedem Beitrag allen Möglichen Quatsch hieneininterpretieren. Mal gut dass du so intelligent bist und anhand ein paar Sätzen herausgefunden hast, was für ein Mensch ich bin. Ich bringe dir für diesen Schwachsinn den allergrößten respekt entgegen. Mach weiter so bald wirst du es ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde schaffen und zwar unter der Kategorie "wie drehe ich die Worte anderer zurecht dass sie mir selbst zu gute kommen". 

Wunderbar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Interessant jetzt sind wir wieder bei Schopenhauers erweiterter Dialektik. Erweitere das Argument deines Gegners, wiederlege die Erweiterung und behaupte dann das Argument wiederlegt zu haben.
> 
> Denn wir sprachen immer davon, dass man nur dann über eine rote Ampel geht, wenn sich kein Auto nähert. Man kann zu jeglichen Moralvorstellungen irgendwelche Fallbeispiele entwerfen in denen die jeweilige Moral ungerecht oder falsch erscheint.



Genau, und nun spreche ich davon, warum ein Autofahrer obwohl alleine an einer Ampel, bei freier Sicht und offensichtlich ohne Gefährdung Dritter trotzdem nicht über die rote Ampel fährt, völlig egal ob im Beisein von Kindern oder alleine.
Ergebnis: Lediglich das Strafmaß, also der größere für mich zu erwartendere Nachteil und keine moralisch oder ethischen Gründe. 
Bisher ist mir diese Erklärung fremd gewesen, ich hielt es immer als einen Ausdruck sozialen Aufgegehrens gegen Form und Regeln. Ich glaube jemand hat auch gesagt, es ginge hier um eine "Jetzt erst Recht" Mentalität. Das man bei der roten Fußgängerampel nur aus dem Grund nicht wartet, da ein Bußgeld weniger als ein Monat Fahrverbot ist, das war mir nicht klar. 
Gehe ich also davon aus, dass wenn ein Überqueren der roten Fußgängerampel ebenfalls mit einem Monat Fahrverbot belegt wäre, es auch niemand tun würde? 

Und ja, darin stimme ich zu, ich habe das Argument der "anderen" Seite um ein Fallbeispiel erweitert, denn für gewöhnlich ist es schwierig sich nur über einen Faktor zu unterhalten, wenn andere mit hinein wirkende Verhältnissmäßigkeiten durchaus eine Rolle spielen, auch und gerade da es dem TE um die allgemeingültige Situation einer roten Ampel geht. Die spezielle Situation der menschenleere Straße wurde somit von der "anderen" Partei als rethorischer Schachzug benutzt um einer einzelnen Entscheidung allgemeingültigen Charakter zu verleihen.


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

als ich heute über eine rote ampel ging,musste ich an diesen thread denken

...und hab laut gelacht


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> als ich heute über eine rote ampel ging,musste ich an diesen thread denken
> 
> ...und hab laut gelacht



Und haste wenigstens was schönes dafür von Mami bekommen? ;-)


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Und haste wenigstens was schönes dafür von Mami bekommen? ;-)


nein,glaubst du ich sollte sie darum bitten? *BTT pls*


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Genau, und nun spreche ich davon, warum ein Autofahrer obwohl alleine an einer Ampel, bei freier Sicht und offensichtlich ohne Gefährdung Dritter trotzdem nicht über die rote Ampel fährt, völlig egal ob im Beisein von Kindern oder alleine.
> Ergebnis: Lediglich das Strafmaß, also der größere für mich zu erwartendere Nachteil und keine moralisch oder ethischen Gründe.
> Bisher ist mir diese Erklärung fremd gewesen, ich hielt es immer als einen Ausdruck sozialen Aufgegehrens gegen Form und Regeln. Ich glaube jemand hat auch gesagt, es ginge hier um eine "Jetzt erst Recht" Mentalität. Das man bei der roten Fußgängerampel nur aus dem Grund nicht wartet, da ein Bußgeld weniger als ein Monat Fahrverbot ist, das war mir nicht klar.
> Gehe ich also davon aus, dass wenn ein Überqueren der roten Fußgängerampel ebenfalls mit einem Monat Fahrverbot belegt wäre, es auch niemand tun würde?
> ...



Um es nochmal vorweg zu sagen: Es gibt hunderte allgemeingültige Optionen. Und ich finde jeder hat das Recht sich seine Meinungen über das Thema zu bilden. 

Ich werde meine Signatur umändern denn ich denke einige haben es noch nicht Verstanden um was es mir bei dem Thread geht. 

Es geht nicht darum dass ich möchte dass alle meiner Meinung sind. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn (auf gut Deutsch gesagt).

Ich wollte ein Diskussion anregen. Das könnte ich in erster Linie mit Thesen bzw. Behauptungen. Eine These aufzustellen in hinsicht auf dieses Thema also sprich, dass sämtliche über rot-Gänger dumm sind ist mir zu lagnweilig und würde auf Dauer niemanden Glücklich stellen, nichtmal mich selbst. 


 Ich will bewusst provuzieren weil dies in erster Linie viel witziger ist. Und ich hab es auch geschafft. Wobei es mir nicht darum ging eine Schlacht zu eröffnen, sondern ich wollte wissen wie andere darüber denken. Ob es sozusagen noch Menschen gibt, die meine Ansicht teilen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dass man dabei soviel in soetwas hieneininterpretieren kann wie ich wünsche anderen Menschen den Tod ist einfach an den haaren herbeigezogen.

Sicherlich wünsche ich absolut niemanden vom Auto überfahren zu werden. Nur die Schwälle zum eigenverschulden macht bei mir die Denkweise aus. Und damit meine ich wenn etwas passiert, bin nicht ich dafür verantwortlich! Ich kümmere mich in dieser Hinsicht nicht um diesen Menschen. Das hat nicht´s damit zu tun dass ich möchte dass diese Menschen bestraft werden. Nein das möchte ich definitiv nicht. Nur die Denkweise mancher Menschen "ich Scheiß auf das Wohl anderer erwarte aber dennoch dass diese sich bei nem Umfall um mich kümmern" ist es, was mich sprichwörtlich total ankotzt. Ein Mensch der bewusst entscheidet: Ich gehe über rot und nehme das Risiko in Kauf überfahren zu werden scheißt in erster Linie auf das Wohl der anderen und letzendlich SICH SELBST!!!!!!!! So ist es nunmal. Wenn das nicht so wäre, würde man es ganz einfach nicht tun also braucht es niemand Leugnen. 


Worauf ich hienaus will: Meine Meinung ist nunmal, wer auf das Wohl anderer Scheißt und auch IN ERSTER LINIE AUF SICH SELBST, muss sich auch nicht wundern wenn andere auf das Wohl von denjenigen Scheißen. Deshalb kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen weshalb Menschen nur so skrupelos, egoistisch, arrogant und letzendlich dumm sein können. Denn wer freiwillig in kauf nimmt, angefahren zu werden, muss sich net wundern wenn es dann wirklich mal passieren würde. Hals und Beinbruch nimmt man nunmal dabei im Kauf. Ich wünsche es demjenigen nicht sondern es ist reine Tatsache dass er für sich selbst entscheidet. 

Leider können das die ein oder anderen wohl nicht richtig nachvollziehen. Wiederum andere haben Gott sei Dank erkannt um was es mir geht. 

Ich bin erwachsen und alt genug um zu wissen, dass man jeden Menschen seine Meinung lassen sollte.


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nein,glaubst du ich sollte sie darum bitten? *BTT pls*




tu das wenn du dich dadurch noch besser fühlst! rofl


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

Ach verstehe. Sobald man merkt, dass man in irgendeiner Form nicht das erreicht hat, was man wollte, sind die eigenen Beiträge sarkastisch.
Gab es schon zur Genüge von Leute in diversen WoW Foren. Der Thread stößt auf Kritik von anderen Personen und schon wird behauptet, dass alles ja sarkastisch/ironisch gemeint ist.

Und auf Seite 9 verrätst du uns dann, dass der ganze Themenbeitrag nur ein Test war um zu sehen wie viele Leute sich aufgeregt haben und dass alles nur ein Teil eines noch größeren Plans war.

Gutes Gelingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ach verstehe. Sobald man merkt, dass man in irgendeiner Form nicht das erreicht hat, was man wollte, sind die eigenen Beiträge sarkastisch.
> Gab es schon zur Genüge von Leute in diversen WoW Foren. Der Thread stößt auf Kritik von anderen Personen und schon wird behauptet, dass alles ja sarkastisch/ironisch gemeint ist.
> 
> Und auf Seite 9 verrätst du uns dann, dass der ganze Themenbeitrag nur ein Test war um zu sehen wie viele Leute sich aufgeregt haben und dass alles nur ein Teil eines noch größeren Plans war.
> ...



Ich wünsche dir mit deinen Kleinkindlichen und Arroganten Denkweisen viel Erfolg im echten Leben bestehen zu können. ;-)


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2008)

Ich gestehe ich bin ein wenig...nun sagen wir...enttäuscht. Wenn es dir in diesem Thread und der losgetretenen Diskussion nur um Sarkasmus und eigene Experimente geht, und weil provozieren soviel witziger ist, dann bin ich .
.
.
.
sprachlos. Ò_ó


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich gestehe ich bin ein wenig...nun sagen wir...enttäuscht. Wenn es dir in diesem Thread und der losgetretenen Diskussion nur um Sarkasmus und eigene Experimente geht, und weil provozieren soviel witziger ist, dann bin ich .
> .
> .
> .
> sprachlos. Ò_ó



aha schade wenn du das so siehst. Ich beschäfftige mich nunmal gerne mit Gott und der Welt. 

Im übrigen habe ich heute 2 Mädchen über die Ampel gehen sehen. vorne kamen Kinder. Die eine schreite der anderen Hinterher "ey da vorne sind Kinder"... die andere geht einfach weiter und meinte "ist mir doch scheiß egal". 



Soviel noch zur skrupellosigkeit und dummheit der Menschen. ;-)

Das war der letzte Thread. ich denke hier kann man einfach nicht verstanden werden. Es ist nicht´s persönliches aber mir ist das zu blöd ganz einfach. Man kann sonst was schreiben es wird immer in 100 verschiedenen Variationen ausgelegt. Wenn ich sage Gott stinkt heißt es gleich ich würde irgendwelche Rituale gegen Gott betreiben oder Menschen die andersgläubig sind verbrennen. So ist es leider. Natürlich gibt es hier die ein oder ander Ausnahme. Aber mehr kann man von einem WoW Forum denke ich net mehr verlangen. Habe mir etwas mehr gehofft als so eine Scheiße. Unterstellungen wo man nur hingucken kann. 


 Gehe lieber zu ner guten Freundin die mich versteht anstatt das hier. 

Viel Erfolg noch beim weiter Diskutieren


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Das war der letzte Thread. ich denke hier kann man einfach nicht verstanden werden. Es ist nicht´s persönliches aber mir ist das zu blöd ganz einfach. Man kann sonst was schreiben *es wird immer in 100 verschiedenen Variationen ausgelegt. *


Ach und was machst du hier die ganze Zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Delphin87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage Gott stinkt heißt es gleich ich würde irgendwelche Rituale gegen Gott betreiben oder Menschen die andersgläubig sind verbrennen. So ist es leider. Natürlich gibt es hier die ein oder ander Ausnahme. Aber mehr kann man von einem WoW Forum denke ich net mehr verlangen.


Das ist eine schwachsinnige Unterstellung, dass Leute hier so denken.



Delphin87 schrieb:


> Habe mir etwas mehr gehofft als so eine Scheiße. *Unterstellungen wo man nur hingucken kann. *
> Gehe lieber zu ner guten Freundin die mich versteht anstatt das hier.


Ach, du unterstellst ja niemandem etwas!



Delphin87 schrieb:


> Gehe lieber zu ner guten Freundin die mich versteht anstatt das hier.


Immer das Niveau suchen, das man auch halten kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach und was machst du hier die ganze Zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

bei rot über die ampel laufen? warum nicht ^^ mir egal wer oder was da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn kein auto kommt....egal karl.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich heute 2 Mädchen über die Ampel gehen sehen. vorne kamen Kinder. Die eine schreite der anderen Hinterher "ey da vorne sind Kinder"... die andere geht einfach weiter und meinte "ist mir doch scheiß egal".
> Soviel noch zur skrupellosigkeit und dummheit der Menschen. ;-)



Achja, so naiv, so unschuldig du auch sein magst. Welche Moral du uns auch predigen willst, wie du merkst, will es niemand.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Ach Delphin87, was soll denn das jetzt werden? Bislang war dies doch so eine nette und angeregte Diskussion.




Delphin87 schrieb:


> Und ich finde jeder hat das Recht sich seine Meinungen über das Thema zu bilden.



Naja, das sollten wir auf jeden Fall schonmal festhalten, weil das die Grundlage für jede sachliche Diskussion sein muss.


Was ich schon nicht verstehe, ist allerdings dieser Widerspruch hier.



> Ich wollte ein Diskussion anregen. Das könnte ich in erster Linie mit Thesen bzw. Behauptungen. Eine These aufzustellen in hinsicht auf dieses Thema also sprich, dass sämtliche über rot-Gänger dumm sind ist mir zu lagnweilig und würde auf Dauer niemanden Glücklich stellen, nichtmal mich selbst.





> Worauf ich hienaus will: Meine Meinung ist nunmal, wer auf das Wohl anderer Scheißt und auch IN ERSTER LINIE AUF SICH SELBST, muss sich auch nicht wundern wenn andere auf das Wohl von denjenigen Scheißen. Deshalb kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen weshalb Menschen nur so skrupelos, egoistisch, arrogant und letzendlich dumm sein können. Denn wer freiwillig in kauf nimmt, angefahren zu werden, muss sich net wundern wenn es dann wirklich mal passieren würde. Hals und Beinbruch nimmt man nunmal dabei im Kauf. Ich wünsche es demjenigen nicht sondern es ist reine Tatsache dass er für sich selbst entscheidet.



In dem einen Satz sagst Du, dass es Dir nicht um die These geht, dass sämtliche Über-Rot-Gänger dumm sind. Diesen Satz strafst Du aber Lügen, indem Du im zweiten Absatz darlegst, dass Du darauf hinaus willst, dass diese Menschen skrupellos, egoistisch, arrogant und letztendlich dumm seien. Welche der beiden Aussagen stimmt denn nun? Augenscheinlich kann nur eine von beiden richtig sein.




> sondern ich wollte wissen wie andere darüber denken. Ob es sozusagen noch Menschen gibt, die meine Ansicht teilen.



Aha. Da kommen wir der Sache ja schon näher. Du wolltest also nur wissen, ob es Menschen gibt, die Deine Ansicht teilen. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass Du nicht hören wolltest, ob es Menschen gibt, die Deine Ansicht nicht teilen.

Ich stelle jetzt mal eine weitere Behauptung auf. Du hast den Thread erstellt in der Hoffnung, dass alle Deiner Meinung vorbehaltlos zustimmen. Du hast Bestätigung gesucht und dann zutiefst überrascht festgestellt, dass nur ein kleiner Teil der Poster exakt die gleiche Meinung vertritt wie Du. Du hast von vielen Ablehnung erfahren, und ich habe versucht, eine möglichst differenzierte Meinung zu vertreten, die gänzlich ohne das Maß an Verurteilung auskommt, dessen Du Dich bedienen möchtest. Und hatte dabei in meinen Ansichten an vielen Stellen Übereinstimmungen mit den Menschen, die Du eigentlich auf Deiner Seite hast.

Es ist aber nunmal so, wie ich es die ganze Zeit schon verständlich zu machen versuche. Menschen sind verschieden, und es wird Dir weder gelingen, alle zu verändern, noch wird es Dir gelingen, alle auf Deine Seite zu ziehen. Mein Rat: Behalte Deine Ideale bei. Lege sie dar. Streite für sie. Aber sei Dir dabei bewusst, dass es diese Unterschiede nun einmal gibt, und lerne sie zu akzeptieren. Wenn Du versuchst, wie Don Quixote gegen Windmühlen anzureiten, wird dabei nur eins geschehen: Du verletzt Dich selbst, und das tut ziemlich weh. Hast Du ja gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren. Versuche, alternative Lösung in Betracht zu ziehen.

Wer sagt, dass Du die Welt nicht verbessern kannst? Sicher, es wird Dir nicht gelingen, alle Menschen davon abzuhalten, rote Ampeln zu überqueren. Aber vielleicht kennst Du ja ein paar Kinder, die im Straßenverkehr noch unsicher sind und für Deine Hilfe dankbar wären? Nur so als Beispiel. Bring ihnen bei, dass es so Deppen wie mich gibt, die sich nicht immer so verhalten, wie Du es gern möchtest. Und dass sie die auf keinen Fall zum Vorbild nehmen sollen.




> Ich will bewusst provuzieren weil dies in erster Linie viel witziger ist. Und ich hab es auch geschafft. Wobei es mir nicht darum ging eine Schlacht zu eröffnen,



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass eine Provokation genau diesem Zweck dient? Eine Schlacht zu eröffnen? Sie reizt den Gegner, macht ihn wütend. Er fängt an, heftiger, aber auch weniger sachlich zu argumentieren. Dann wird seine Argumentation rasch fehlerhaft und man kann diese Fehler ausnutzen, um das gesamte Argumentationsgebäude zu Fall zu bringen. Was hattest Du erwartet? Dass sich im Forum hier nur Menschen tummeln, die keinerlei rhetoriche Vorbildung haben? Tut mir leid, Dich enttäuschen zu müssen. Ein wenig Ahnung davon hab ich dann doch...




> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dass man dabei soviel in soetwas hieneininterpretieren kann wie ich wünsche anderen Menschen den Tod ist einfach an den haaren herbeigezogen.



Bezieh doch bitte nicht alles, was hier im Thread gesagt worden ist, auf Dich persönlich. Du bist nicht die einzige, die hier gepostet hat. Lies einfach folgende Aussage:

"Ich gehöre dann eher zu der Sorte Menschen die wenn jemanden aus eigenem Verschulden heraus etwas passiert, michü ber denjenigen Knien würde, und ihn freudig anlächeln würde. Und ich würde auch sage ich ganz ehrlich fragen: "und, hast du wenigstens schöne Schmerzen". Natürlich kann ich jetzt noch nicht wissen ob ich soetwas machen würde. Aber Skrupel davor hätte ich ganz Gewiss net!"

Es sind innerhalb des Threads nun einmal derartige Aussagen getroffen worden. Ich vermute mal, Du erkennst Dich darin wieder? Glaubst Du, dass jemand, der so dumm, skrupellos, egoistisch und arrogant ist, bei Rot über eine Ampel zu gehen, es auch verdient hat, angefahren zu werden? Wenn Du diese Frage auch nur mit einem "Jein" beantwortest, kannst Du nicht ernstlich leugnen, in eine derartige Richtung gedacht zu haben. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde es sicherlich tun.




> Es geht nicht darum dass ich möchte dass alle meiner Meinung sind. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn (auf gut Deutsch gesagt).



Und warum bist Du dann so aufgebracht?

Es gibt viele gute Argumente für Deine Position. Ich frage mich ernstlich, warum Du sie so leicht zur Disposition stellst, nur weil Du den zu erwartenden Gegenwind bekommen hast. Schade. Es gibt einige Leute hier, die Deine Absicht würdiger vertreten haben. Ich bedanke mich bei Noxiel und Wuzilla für den freundlichen Disput.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> "Ach Delphin87, was soll denn das jetzt werden? Bislang war dies doch so eine nette und angeregte Diskussion."



Jup da gebe ich dir Recht. Bis einige anfingen mir Wörter die ich gesagt habe tausendmal im Mund umzudrehen.



Ematra schrieb:


> Was ich schon nicht verstehe, ist allerdings dieser Widerspruch hier.
> In dem einen Satz sagst Du, dass es Dir nicht um die These geht, dass sämtliche Über-Rot-Gänger dumm sind. Diesen Satz strafst Du aber Lügen, indem Du im zweiten Absatz darlegst, dass Du darauf hinaus willst, dass diese Menschen skrupellos, egoistisch, arrogant und letztendlich dumm seien. Welche der beiden Aussagen stimmt denn nun? Augenscheinlich kann nur eine von beiden richtig sein.



Ihr versteht das einfach falsch. Es geht nicht darum dass der Mensch ansicht dumm ist wie ihr euch das denkt. Die Art und Weise was er tut ist es was ich dumm finde. Wenn jemand dummes tut ist er nicht gleich dumm. Das Verhalten setze ich nicht mit dem Charakter gleich. Das heißt ein Mensch der bei rot über die Ampel geht obwohl ich das nicht für so prickelnd empfinde kann dennoch einen Wert in irgendeiner Art und Weise für mich haben. Ob auch "ich hab ihntrotzdem gern" Ebene oder "ich aktzeptiere das einfach mal so" Ebene und in GEWISSEN Fällen kommt es auf den Menschen ansicht an. Ist er ein "Arschloch" und total wertlos für mich ist es die "mir doch egal, soll er ruhig machen und dabei umkommen" Ebene. Alles entscheidet der Mensch ansicht. Dabei ist es mir aber egal an welcher Stelle ein Mensch bei mir stehen könnte. Das interssiert mich deutlich wenig. Entweder man ist 1, 2, oder 3. So Gefühlslos sich das anhört so ist es leider ;-)

Also es kommt auf den Charakter des Menschens ansicht an was ich letztendlich von ihm halte. Aber wenn ich mir Menschen anschaue wie diese Mädchen heute Nachmittag ist das eine ganz andere Sache. Ich tolleriere es zwar, finde es aber einfach nicht gut! Mann kann beides machen. Tolleranz hat nichts damit zu tun, ob man sich auf der Seite desjenigen befindet. Tolleranz ist einfach etwas dulden bzw. ertragen (mehr oder weniger müssen). 

Was AUCH NICHT heißt, dass mir jeder Mensch etwas Wert ist. Ansicht sind mir einige Leute hier so egal als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfallen würde. Was wiederum auch nicht heißt, dass ich diese Leute Hasse und meiden möchte. Egal sein heißt für mich einfach keinen Stellenwert besitzen. 


Wie du siehst gibt es in meiner Sichtweise mehrere mögliche "Optionen". Wer davon welcher entspricht kann man anhand der vielen Beiträge hier nicht erkennen. 

Das Verhalten ist ein teil des Charakters. Und wenn jemand Scheiße baut ist er in meinen Augen nicht gleich Minderwertig wie man mir es unterstellt hat (Zitat ich würde Menschen absichtlich etwas böses wünschen nur weil ich ihnen Hals und Beinbruch sage). Das tue ich nicht. wie gesagt es kommt auf den Menschen ansicht an was ich ihm wünsche. Ich gebe zu das man den Charakter eines Menschens nicht an so einer Aktion messen kann/darf. Aber wenn soetwas wie oben genannt sich direkt vor meinen Augen abspielt kann ich annähernd erahnen was dort für ein Mensch hinter steckt, der absichtlich mit dem Leben kleiner unschuldiger Kinder spielt. Aber weiter im Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hals und Beinbruch heißt für mich ganz einfach du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du gehst, und es passiert nicht´s
2. Du gehst, und du wirst an/überfahren

Da steckt absolut kein Todes-Wunsch hinter sondern es ist meine Ansicht dass man tun sollte, wenn man es nunmal nicht lassen kann! Wie man da was weiß ich hieneininterpretieren kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich meine ich weiß ja dass einige Leute eine Tüte Sarkasmus ganz gut vertragen könnten. Aber so einen absolut dämlichen Spruch bekommt man nur von Leuten in einem WoW-Forum reingehämmert. (Was wiederum auch keine Beleidigung an sämtliche buffed. Benutzer sein soll sondern ich sage, dass es die ein oder anderen nunmal gibt die soetwas gerne tun). 


Und Ich sage nur dass es Gewisse Regeln gibt an denen man sich halten sollte denn diese Regeln sind nicht umsonst gemacht worden. Wer das aber nicht kann gemessen an seinen Verhalten da ist aus meiner gesicht gesehen das Verhalten dumm, arrogant und egoistisch. Denn er handelt in jeglicher Art und Weise aus seinen eigenen Vorteil und das alleine wenn überhaupt ist "dumm" nämlich:

1. arrogant = ich weiß ja eh alles besser als alle anderen deshalb muss ich mich nicht an Gesetze halten.
2. egoistisch = mir ist es egal was mit mir und mit anderen ist. Hauptsache ich komme rechtzeitig zur Arbeit dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das Kind an der Ampel mir hinterher läuft. 
3. dumm (auch mit Naiv meiner Meinung nach gleichzusetzen) = Selbst nach diesen vielen "Denkanstößen" hier, sind einige nicht in der lage auch nur nachvollziehen. Ich meine schön und gut Meinung hin oder her jeder soll das machen was er für sich am richtigsten hält. Aber absolut jedes Argument mit den Füßen zu treten und dabei noch nichtmal irgendwelche schlagfertigen Begründungen haben ist nunmal einfach "dumm". Das zu leugnen wäre genauso dämlich. Und wie du siehst steckt hinter 1, 2, und 3. nur das Verhalten und nicht der MENSCH! Und zwar 1. (besser wissen) 2. (rücksichtslosigkeit) und 3. (Naiv). 



Ematra schrieb:


> Aha. Da kommen wir der Sache ja schon näher. Du wolltest also nur wissen, ob es Menschen gibt, die Deine Ansicht teilen. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass Du nicht hören wolltest, ob es Menschen gibt, die Deine Ansicht nicht teilen.


Jup zum Teil richtig, bis auf eine Sache:

Ich weiß aus eigenen Erfahrungen wie Diskussionen änden können je nachdem was man schreibt. Ich bin nicht Naiv oder leichtfertig an die Sache gegangen. Und ich wollte aus diesen Thread erkennen (gerade durch diese vielen bei-rot-über-die-Ampel-gehern) wieviele Menschen das in wirklichkeit sind. 



Ematra schrieb:


> Du hast Bestätigung gesucht und dann zutiefst überrascht festgestellt, dass nur ein kleiner Teil der Poster exakt die gleiche Meinung vertritt wie Du.



Nein Bestätigung habe ich nicht gesucht. Ich suche keine Bestätigung. Ich tue nur das was mir selbst gefällt. Und so ein Thread gefällt mir nunmal. Dabei spielt´s keine Rolle wer genau welcher Ansicht ist. Hauptsache man diskriminiert mich nicht. Und das hat man getan. Kritik kann ich einstecken keine Frage sonst würde ich nicht mit dir reden. Nur die Grenze zwischen Kritik und pöbeln können manche hier nicht einhalten. Und wenn andere sie nicht einhalten können, wieso sollte ich sie dann einhalten?


Und so wie man mich behandelt behandele ich die anderen. Ist man mir gegenüber abwertend gesinnt, bin ich das demjenigen gegenüber auch. Alles gleicht sich somit aus. Man kann heutzutage kaum noch von Menschen erwarten dass sie einen die selbe Rücksicht entgegenbringen, wie man ihnen SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICh entgegenbringt. 



Ematra schrieb:


> Du hast von vielen Ablehnung erfahren, und ich habe versucht, eine möglichst differenzierte Meinung zu vertreten, die gänzlich ohne das Maß an Verurteilung auskommt, dessen Du Dich bedienen möchtest.



Und solche Art von Diskussionen sind es auf die ich hienaus möchte. Menschen die so denken wie du gibt es kaum auf der Welt. Es gibt nur die Extremansichten. Entweder auf unseren Beispiel angewandt : a. Bei rot gehen ist gut oder b. Bei rot gehen ist schlecht. Es gibt zwei Wahlen und absolut zu allen Themen auf der Welt wird es jeweils ein Pro und ein Kontra geben. Was man aber wählt sollte man für sich herausfinden. 
Ein Mittelding wie du es gemacht hast ist immer die gesündere Alternative. 

Und um es nocheinmal genauer zu verdeutlichen:

1. Ich hasse in erster Linie keinen Menschen! Weder einen Pädophilen (Pädophelie kann übrigens auch ein "sehnen" nach Liebe sein also muss dieser Mensch ja auch einen Wert haben), noch einen "bei rot über die Ampel läufer". 

2. Selbst ich leugne nicht, dass ich nicht bei rot über die Ampel gehen würde. Bei mir ist es aber so dass ich es wenn überhaupt nicht am helligten Tag mache sondern echt nur dann, wenn ich mitten in der Nacht an einer Straße stehe, wo absolut keine Menschensseele weit und breit ist!). Ich finde das ist auch noch zu berücksichtigen. Am helligten Tag kann dich absolut jeder sehen. In der Dunkelheit fällt es nicht ganz so auf. 



Ematra schrieb:


> Es ist aber nunmal so, wie ich es die ganze Zeit schon verständlich zu machen versuche. Menschen sind verschieden, und es wird Dir weder gelingen, alle zu verändern, noch wird es Dir gelingen, alle auf Deine Seite zu ziehen. Mein Rat: Behalte Deine Ideale bei. Lege sie dar. Streite für sie. Aber sei Dir dabei bewusst, dass es diese Unterschiede nun einmal gibt, und lerne sie zu akzeptieren. Wenn Du versuchst, wie Don Quixote gegen Windmühlen anzureiten, wird dabei nur eins geschehen: Du verletzt Dich selbst, und das tut ziemlich weh. Hast Du ja gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren. Versuche, alternative Lösung in Betracht zu ziehen.



Das leugne ich doch überhaupt gar nicht. Ich weiß dass Menschen verschieden sind. ;-)
Ich gebe aber zu in gewisser Art und Weise verhaspel ich mich in einen meiner Argumentationen. Damit meine ich dass ich denke ich müsste die Menschen zum Denken anregen um etwas schlimmes zu verhindern. Ich weiß dass das mein Fehler ist. Aber wenn ich wenigstens den ein oder anderen vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann dass man kleine unschuldige Kinder in Gefahr bringt tue ich das gerne, ich meine damit so Argumentieren und provuzieren wie ich es mache. Und dass der ein oder andere damit nicht klar kommt verstehe ich auch. Aber man kann es auch in einer anderen Art und Weise ausdrücken und nicht so wie es einige hier tun. Sondern einfach auf vernünftige Art und Weise. 

Merkst du weshalb ich dich als Beispiel nicht angreife?

Weil du ganz einfach im Gegensatz zu den anderen mit neutralen Argumenten kommst ohne dabei auf meine Persönlichkeit einzugehen. Und das ist das was mich ankotzt. Dass manche hier emotionsbedingt so angreiflich werden. Dass sie keine rücksicht nehmen auf die Leute die hier etwas schreiben. 



Ematra schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass Du die Welt nicht verbessern kannst? Sicher, es wird Dir nicht gelingen, alle Menschen davon abzuhalten, rote Ampeln zu überqueren. Aber vielleicht kennst Du ja ein paar Kinder, die im Straßenverkehr noch unsicher sind und für Deine Hilfe dankbar wären?



Wie oben schon genannt war das wenn überhaupt meine einzigste absicht hier in diesem Thread. ;-)



Ematra schrieb:


> Nur so als Beispiel. Bring ihnen bei, dass es so Deppen wie mich gibt, die sich nicht immer so verhalten, wie Du es gern möchtest. Und dass sie die auf keinen Fall zum Vorbild nehmen sollen.
> 
> 
> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass eine Provokation genau diesem Zweck dient? Eine Schlacht zu eröffnen? Sie reizt den Gegner, macht ihn wütend. Er fängt an, heftiger, aber auch weniger sachlich zu argumentieren.



Das ist mir bewusst. Ich nehme dabei in Kauf dass es so endet das steht überhaupt nicht zur Debatte. Ich weiß auch  dass es verschiedene Arten von Charaktern gibt die das ganze nicht so lustig sehen. Aber ich schreibe nunmal gerne sarkastisch um die Diskussionen interessant zu halten. Außerdem konnte ich nicht wissen dass diese Diskussion für einige dann doch so interssant geworden ist. Ich dachte normalerweise interssieren sich Menschen in ein buffed. Forum doch überhaupt gar nicht für soetwas. 

Naja ich denke aber in einer Schlacht ist es nicht gerade geendet. Man kann auch übertreiben. Ich wollte auch nicht gehen weil ich gekränkt oder gedemütigt worden bin. Ganz so ist das nicht. Nur wenn man anfängt alles so auszulegen wie es einem gerade passt nützt die sinvollste Diskussion nicht´s mehr. Dann artet alles ins lächerliche aus. Und wer hat es gern lächerlich gemacht zu werden? Wohl niemand, oder?




Ematra schrieb:


> Bezieh doch bitte nicht alles, was hier im Thread gesagt worden ist, auf Dich persönlich. Du bist nicht die einzige, die hier gepostet hat. Lies einfach folgende Aussage:



Ich kenne absolut keinen Menschen auf der Welt, der etwas nicht persönlich nimmt. Aber es kommt drauf an was du mit "persönlich" meinst. Gibt man mir Kritik (und damit meine ich wirklich nur konstruktive Kritik) nehme ich das natürlich nicht persönlich. Wird man aber gehässig und erliest sich durch x,y,z was ich gesagt habe auch noch was für ein Mensch ich zu 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit sein muss, hört der Spaß aber auf.

"Ich gehöre dann eher zu der Sorte Menschen die wenn jemanden aus eigenem Verschulden heraus etwas passiert, michü ber denjenigen Knien würde, und ihn freudig anlächeln würde. Und ich würde auch sage ich ganz ehrlich fragen: "und, hast du wenigstens schöne Schmerzen". Natürlich kann ich jetzt noch nicht wissen ob ich soetwas machen würde. Aber Skrupel davor hätte ich ganz Gewiss net!"



Ematra schrieb:


> Es sind innerhalb des Threads nun einmal derartige Aussagen getroffen worden. Ich vermute mal, Du erkennst Dich darin wieder? Glaubst Du, dass jemand, der so dumm, skrupellos, egoistisch und arrogant ist, bei Rot über eine Ampel zu gehen, es auch verdient hat, angefahren zu werden? Wenn Du diese Frage auch nur mit einem "Jein" beantwortest, kannst Du nicht ernstlich leugnen, in eine derartige Richtung gedacht zu haben. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde es sicherlich tun.




Nein absolut kein Mensch hat es verdient vom Auto angefahren zu werden, aber er hat selbst schuld und sollte kein von daher kein Mitleid erwarten! Der Satz ist aber zum Nachdenken gedacht und nicht deshalb weil ich das so machen würde. Das worauf ich wirklich dabei hinauswollte war einfach die Leute zum denken anzuregen ob ihnen da wohl gefallen würde. Was auch funktioniert hat denn der ein oder andere fand das nicht so witzig! Und definitiv nicht um sich darüber zu erfreuen dass derjenige Schmerzen hat, nein sondern dass er das was er getan hat auch wirklich WAHRNIMMT und registriert dass es nicht richtig war! 




Ich hoffe dieser Beitrag könnte dich zu Frieden stellen, und um die Behauptung aus den Raum zu schaffen, Menschen die bei rot über die Ampel gehen seien Minderwertig/Schlecht und hätten das Leben nicht verdient.

Es gibt nämlich tausend Sorten von Menschen. Und ganz gewiss darunter auch welche, die vielleicht liebenswert sind. 


Entschuldige meine Rechtschreibfehler bin voll müde. ^^


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Achja, so naiv, so unschuldig du auch sein magst. Welche Moral du uns auch predigen willst, wie du merkst, will es niemand.



Richtüüüüüüüüüüüüüsch. Ihr wollt den Tod und bekommt ihn irgendwann mal 

Genau wie ich. Nur wer wie wann wo stirbt ist sone Sache... man weiß es nicht man kann es nur erahnen... ^^



hehe super Einstellung die du hast will ich auch haben;-)


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

@Delphin87:

Danke für die klärenden Worte! So klingt das doch schon gleich ganz anders als gestern Abend. Habe gerade nicht sooooo viel Zeit, daher kein ausführlicher Kommentar. Zudem ich die meisten Deiner Argumente ganz gut nachvollziehen konnte und sie, zumindest spontan, bei mir erstmal wenig Widerspruch erzeugen.

Eines dann aber doch noch: Zur Frage der Diskussionskultur... Wie Du ja schon richtig gesagt hast, befinden wir uns im Buffed-Forum. Ein Forum für ein Online-Rollenspiel mit 10 Millionen Kunden, die aus allen Bildungsschichten stammen. Es gibt zum Glück etliche, die wissen, wie man diskutiert, aber natürlich auch die anderen, all die "Wayne", "Whine", "Mimimi" und sonstwas-Schreiber. Aktuelles Beispiel: Habe in einem WoW-Thread jemanden veräppelt, der mittlerweile im dritten Thread Beiträge als "geistigen Dünnschiss" bezeichnet hatte, ohne eine ausreichende Begründung dafür mitzuliefern. So ist das Buffed-Forum nunmal. Es wird geflamed, beleidigt und draufgehauen.

Was ich auch schon erlebt habe: Menschen, die zu argumentieren verstehen, aber unlautere rhetorische Tricks anwenden, um ihre Ansicht durchzusetzen. Was ja nun meistens auch nicht die feine englische Art ist. Aber auch das kommt vor - und ich gebe jetzt mal zu, dass meine Argumentation an zwei, drei Stellen auch nicht ganz sauber war. Werde Dir aber nicht verraten, welche das sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Unter diesen Umständen ist schon klar, dass man - neben einer ernsthaften Diskussion - auch immer die Leute dabei hat, die einfach nur versuchen, das Thema zu torpedieren. Das Schöne daran: Diese Leute haben sich schon durch die Destruktivität ihres Beitrags selbst deklassiert. Zudem sind sie leicht zu widerlegen. Weil sie sich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt haben, oder weil sie sowieso nicht wissen, wie man eine Diskussion richtig führt. In aller Regel reicht es, einmal nachzutreten, um solche Beiträge endgültig ad absurdum zu führen.

Was Du nicht machen solltest: Wütend und verletzt reagieren und dabei noch Teile Deiner Argumentation preisgeben. Damit schadest Du am Ende nur Dir selbst und Deinem Anliegen. Entscheide, je nachdem, wer was gepostet hat. Auf manche Beiträge lohnt es sich gar nicht zu antworten, bei manchen ist eine sachliche Erwiderung vonnöten, wenn Beiträge wirklich offensichtlich Quark sind, kann man mit Spott erwidern.

Um beim Beispiel zu bleiben: "Du verurteilst andere und wünschst Ihnen den Tod." Das würde ich vielleicht wie folgt kontern:
"Dann weise mir doch bitte nach, wo ich das geschrieben habe."
"Bitte um Verzeihung, dass ich mich gerade selbst zitieren muss. [Eigenzitat]. Wie Du siehst, habe ich das genaue Gegenteil von dem geschrieben, was Du behauptest. Es wäre also interessant zu wissen, wie Du zu Deiner Aussage kommst."
"Du legst mir etwas in den Mund, das ich so nicht gesagt habe. Finde ich interessant. Du hast Deinen Schopenhauer gelesen, was?"

Irgendwie so etwas eben. Hat mehrere Vorteile:
1. Der Gegner verhält sich unsachlich, Du selber bleibst sachlich und damit glaubwürdig.
2. Du hast mit wenigen Sätzen entlarvt, dass der andere es nur darauf anlegt, die Argumentation mit Unsachlichkeit zu torpedieren und dass Deine eigene Ansicht durch den "Flame" in keinster Weise an Boden verliert.
3. Da Du nur kurz erwiderst, gibst Du dem Flame nicht mehr Raum, als er verdient.
4. In aller Regel wird auf eine solche Erwiderung nichts mehr kommen, Dein Post steht also unwidersprochen und als Letzter da, wodurch der andere eingesteht, dass ihm die Argumente ausgegangen sind.
5. Obwohl der andere unfair argumentiert hat, bleibst Du ruhig. Das vermittelt den Eindruck, dass die Aussagen des anderen Dich nicht erschüttern können, weil Du fest zu Deiner Ansicht stehst. Auch das vermittelt Glaubwürdigkeit.

Könnte noch dazu sagen, dass ich hier im Forum seltenst geflamed werde, obwohl ich nun wahrlich nicht versuche, everybodies Darling zu sein. Und wenn einer es versucht, läuft er damit auch meistens ganz schnell auf. Mit solchen Flames muss man rechnen. Wir sind im Buffed-Forum, da bleibt sowas nicht aus. Die Frage ist halt, wie man darauf reagiert. Meine Erfahrung ist: Man kann trotz Flames konstruktiv und sachlich weiter diskutieren... Ein paar Möglichkeiten dazu habe ich ja genannt.

Wünsche Dir was! Vielleicht schaue ich hier heute Abend nochmal rein.


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Man Leute, das ist ein Forum, hier müsst ihr nicht Romane schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Sicherlich wünsche ich absolut niemanden vom Auto überfahren zu werden. Nur die Schwälle zum eigenverschulden macht bei mir die Denkweise aus. Und damit meine ich wenn etwas passiert, bin nicht ich dafür verantwortlich! Ich kümmere mich in dieser Hinsicht nicht um diesen Menschen. Das hat nicht´s damit zu tun dass ich möchte dass diese Menschen bestraft werden. Nein das möchte ich definitiv nicht. Nur die Denkweise mancher Menschen "ich Scheiß auf das Wohl anderer erwarte aber dennoch dass diese sich bei nem Umfall um mich kümmern" ist es, was mich sprichwörtlich total ankotzt. Ein Mensch der bewusst entscheidet: Ich gehe über rot und nehme das Risiko in Kauf überfahren zu werden scheißt in erster Linie auf das Wohl der anderen und letzendlich SICH SELBST!!!!!!!! So ist es nunmal. Wenn das nicht so wäre, würde man es ganz einfach nicht tun also braucht es niemand Leugnen.
> Worauf ich hienaus will: Meine Meinung ist nunmal, wer auf das Wohl anderer Scheißt und auch IN ERSTER LINIE AUF SICH SELBST, muss sich auch nicht wundern wenn andere auf das Wohl von denjenigen Scheißen. Deshalb kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen weshalb Menschen nur so skrupelos, egoistisch, arrogant und letzendlich dumm sein können. Denn wer freiwillig in kauf nimmt, angefahren zu werden, muss sich net wundern wenn es dann wirklich mal passieren würde. Hals und Beinbruch nimmt man nunmal dabei im Kauf. Ich wünsche es demjenigen nicht sondern es ist reine Tatsache dass er für sich selbst entscheidet.



Ich gefährde mich, wenn ich bei rot über die Ampel gehe nicht mehr, als ich es auch täte, ginge ich über eine Straße bei der es keine Ampel gibt. Rot für Fußgänger bedeutet nicht, dass da im Sekundentakt eine Auto angefahren kommt. Bei rot gehen ist nicht unbedingt vors Auto laufen, nur weil einige nicht gucken können, ob ein Auto kommt oder nicht, bin ich nicht daran schuld, wenn sie an-, um- oder überfahren werden. Ich scheiße auch nicht auf das Wohl anderer, wenn es mir egal ist, ob sie mir etwas nachmachen oder nicht, ich lasse ihnen nur die Freiheit selbst zu entscheiden.

Micht wunderts, dass es überhaupt noch Kinder gibt, die nicht totgefahren wurden, es gibt soviele Menschen, die bei rot gehen, trotzdem gibt es Kinder, die es ihnen nicht nachmachen, da frage ich mich doch wieso nur... Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht, liegt es daran, dass ihre Eltern es tatsächlich geschafft haben ihnen beizubringen nicht alles nachzumachen, was sie sehen, angeneommen es wäre so haben dann eventuell auch ein klitzekleinesbisschen die Eltern schuld, wenn ihre Kinder bei rot über die Ampel gehen oder sind es nur die, die es ihnen gezeigt haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Man Leute, das ist ein Forum, hier müsst ihr nicht Romane schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




@Delphin87: Wo wir eben beim Thema destruktive Beiträge waren... Den hier kontere ich mal wie folgt:

@Qonix: Wolltest Du auch noch was zur Sache sagen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Richtüüüüüüüüüüüüüsch. Ihr wollt den Tod und bekommt ihn irgendwann mal



Wer sagt, dass wir den Tod haben wollen? Wir haben nur kein Bock, auf ihn zu warten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (/Ironie)

Und jetzt mal im Ernst: Ich hab keine Zeit. Wir Männer in Berlin werden durchschnittlich nur 75. Ihr Frauen werdet 83. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass wir den Tod haben wollen? Wir haben nur kein Bock, auf ihn zu warten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja aber was wäre dir lieber: 1. matschig Gefahren zu werden und dabei wahrscheinlich noch das Risiko in Kauf nehmen, dass man nicht sofort Tod ist sondern man noch über lange Zeit hinweg endlose Schmerzen hat. Oder 2. Man schläft im Alter einfach ein. Keine Schmerzen, nix. Einfach nur glücklich dahin schlummern. 

Das zweitere ist jedenfalls für mich die günstigstere Alternative.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> @Delphin87: Wo wir eben beim Thema destruktive Beiträge waren... Den hier kontere ich mal wie folgt:
> 
> @Qonix: Wolltest Du auch noch was zur Sache sagen?



Das hier ist eine Diskussion und in einer Diskussion darf jeder schreiben wieviel er möchte. Was hat das mit dem Forum ansicht zu tun?  ^^

(Das wollte ich noch gesagt haben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Tja aber was wäre dir lieber: 1. matschig Gefahren zu werden und dabei wahrscheinlich noch das Risiko in Kauf nehmen, dass man nicht sofort Tod ist sondern man noch über lange Zeit hinweg endlose Schmerzen hat. Oder 2. Man schläft im Alter einfach ein. Keine Schmerzen, nix. Einfach nur glücklich dahin schlummern.
> 
> Das zweitere ist jedenfalls für mich die günstigstere Alternative.



Erm, weißt du, wie wenige Menschen heutzutage noch "friedlich einschlafen"? So ziemlich keiner mehr. Der Tod lässt sich "besseres" einfallen.

Und wenn ich bei rot über eine Strasse gehe, weil kein Auto kommt, dann ist das meine Sache. Die Kinder sind mir dabei scheiss egal.


----------



## Wuzilla (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich gefährde mich, wenn ich bei rot über die Ampel gehe nicht mehr, als ich es auch täte, ginge ich über eine Straße bei der es keine Ampel gibt.



Wobei die Städte und Gemeinden Ampeln nicht aufstellen, weil die Lichter so hübsch sind, sondern sie
eigentlich nur dort platzieren, wo es ohne schlichtweg eine zu starke Gefährdung bedeuten würde.

Das hinkt also etwas.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Wobei die Städte und Gemeinden Ampeln nicht aufstellen, weil die Lichter so hübsch sind, sondern sie
> eigentlich nur dort platzieren, wo es ohne schlichtweg eine zu starke Gefährdung bedeuten würde.
> 
> Das hinkt also etwas.



Das glaube ich nichtmal, gerade in Großstädten werden Ampel eher für den Autoverkehr aufgestellt, damit dieses möglichs gut koordiniert fließen kann, die Fußgänger spielen eher eine untergeordnette Rolle. Nur die wenigsten Ampel sind aufgestellt, weil es kaum möglich ist ohne Unfall über die Straße zu kommen, wenn man aufmerksam ist, kommt man über 95%(reine Schätzung) aller deutschen Straßen ohne vom Auto erfaßt zu werden. Ich fühle mich demnach in keinster Weise dafür verantwortlich, wenn ich bei rot gehe, denn ich kann es, wer es nicht kann soll es lassen.


----------



## Inade (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm, weißt du, wie wenige Menschen heutzutage noch "friedlich einschlafen"? So ziemlich keiner mehr. Der Tod lässt sich "besseres" einfallen.
> 
> Und wenn ich bei rot über eine Strasse gehe, weil kein Auto kommt, dann ist das meine Sache. Die Kinder sind mir dabei scheiss egal.



Dich sollte man vor die Bahn werfen!

Wenn du Kinder haben solltest... will ich zu gern sehn wie du reagierst wenn deine Kinder überfahren werden.

Bei deinem gesappel platzt mir alles!


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Inade schrieb:


> Dich sollte man vor die Bahn werfen!
> 
> Wenn du Kinder haben solltest... will ich zu gern sehn wie du reagierst wenn deine Kinder überfahren werden.
> 
> Bei deinem gesappel platzt mir alles!



Was kann er denn dafür, wenn es Eltern gibt, die es nicht hinbekommen ihre Kinder zu erziehen? Immer sind die anderen Schuld, die Eltern haben halt keine Zeit, soll der fremde auf der Straße ihnen doch beibringen nicht bei rot über die Ampel zu gehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Inade schrieb:


> Dich sollte man vor die Bahn werfen!
> 
> Wenn du Kinder haben solltest... will ich zu gern sehn wie du reagierst wenn deine Kinder überfahren werden.
> 
> Bei deinem gesappel platzt mir alles!



Ich zitiere mich selbst, für dumme Menschen:



> bei rot über eine Strasse gehe, *weil kein Auto kommt*



EDIT: Für ganz dumme nochmal fett gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm, weißt du, wie wenige Menschen heutzutage noch "friedlich einschlafen"? So ziemlich keiner mehr. Der Tod lässt sich "besseres" einfallen.
> 
> Und wenn ich bei rot über eine Strasse gehe, weil kein Auto kommt, dann ist das meine Sache. Die Kinder sind mir dabei scheiss egal.



Und wenn du meine Beiträge lesen würdest dann würdest du wissen dass mir egal ist ob du dabei drauf gehst, genaus wie es dir egal ist dass Kinder dabei sind. ;-)

Meine Oma meine Uroma und mein Opa sind alle an einem natürlichen Tod gestorben. Also denke ich kann man gar nicht behaupten dass ein natürlicher Tod kaum noch heutzutage auftritt wie du es behauptest. ;-)


----------



## Wuzilla (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Kinder sind mir dabei scheiss egal.



Ich zitiere auch mal, denn ich denke, dass eher dieser Satz Stein des Anstoßes war.
Sollte wohl cool wirken.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt den Thread durchgelesen, und hab mir sehr wohl jetzt genau diesen Satz rausgesucht!
> Meine Meinung: Wer will´s wissen?
> Noch ´ne Moralapostel. Wenn die Eltern nicht fähig sind, ihren Jungen beizubringen, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, wer dann? Der wildfremde Fußgänger der sich erdreistet vor Deinen Augen die Strasse bei Rot zu überqueren? Habe selbst ein Mädchen (4 Jahre) und einen Jungen (6 Monate). Du kannst mir glauben, das die kleine eine Teufel tun wird, und alles nachmacht was irgendwelche Trottel vormachen. Aber was soll man erwarten von der Erziehung heutzutage? Auf der einen Seite diejenigen, die es wie die tolle "Super-Nanny" machen, und das Kind für fünf Minuten in die Ecke stellen, auf der anderen Seite diejenigen, die entweder nichts tun, oder einfach nur zu faul sind! Ich wunder mich nicht mehr...
> Das der Thread auf einmal beim kleinsten Gegenwind Sarkastisch und Provozierend gemeint ist, ist ja wohl kindisch.
> ...




Ich bin kein Moralapostel. Genauso wenig will ich die Leute dazu zwingen anhand meiner Beiträge nicht mehr bei rot zu gehen. Aber wenn du Elternteil eines Kindes bist tut mir deine Naive denkweise leid. Passieren kann selbst deinen Kindern immer etwas. Zu behaupten deine Kinder sind ein gutes Beispiel halte ich für absolut absurd. Selsbt wenn jemand anderes über rot geht kann er einen Unfall auslösen der deine Kinder mit in den Tod reißen wird. Und dann würde ich gerne wissen ob dich dass dann immer noch so kalt lässt.

Menschen denken erst um wenn sie selbst am Arsch des Prophetens sind. Sorry aber das ist die Natur der Menschheit ansicht. ;-)


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Wenn Du losgehst und Dir die Kinder hinterherkommen weil Sie denken das das OK ist wenn Du gehst, und dann ein Kind überfahren wird, dann kriegen die Dich am Arsch! Und dann brauchst dem Richter net erzähln "mir egal blablabla" .... dann wirste eingebuchtet. Das is nämlich dem Richter "egal".






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ob er das kann, wahrscheinlich wird er niemals einen Richter in diesem Fall zu gesicht bekommen, wieso auch, er hat damit nichts zu tun. Er ist halt hinterher nur zur Hilfeleistung verpflichtet, wie jeder andere auch, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Und ob er das kann, wahrscheinlich wird er niemals einen Richter in diesem Fall zu gesicht bekommen, wieso auch, er hat damit nichts zu tun. Er ist halt hinterher nur zur Hilfeleistung verpflichtet, wie jeder andere auch, mehr aber auch nicht.



Und als Mensch mit natürlichem Menschenverstand sollte man sich dennoch mal in den Kopf rufen ob irgendwer denjenigen auch helfen wird. 

Ich seh das ganze so. (Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung):

Es gibt Person X denen das Leben der anderen egal ist. Sie Scheißt auf die Kinder/Familienangehörige usw. und nimmt bewusst das Risiko in Kauf, überfahren zu werden...

Ok dann geht es weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gibt es (wie anhand dieser ganzen Beiträgen) hunderte von über rot gehern. Und allen ist das Leben der Mitmenschen scheiß egal weil sie denken, sie hätten nicht die Verantwortung.

Wisst ihr wo das enden wird?

Person x geht über die Straße (wird als Beispiel überfahren). Person y die daneben steht (mit den selben Denkweisen wie Person x) denkt sich "ach ich komm zur spät zur Arbeit ich hab keine Zeit den zu helfen"). Und somit ist ihm auch egal ob er Hilfe unterleistet.

Und wissti hr wer dabei glücklich wird?

Absolut niemand.

Der eine liegt im Krankenhaus hat Schmerzen, der andere wird eventuell noch verurteilt.

Und das alles durch diese "ist mir doch Scheiß egal was mit den anderen ist" Einstellung. 

Armes Deutschland.

PS: Es soll überfahren werden wer überfahren werden möchte. ^^


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Moralapostel. Genauso wenig will ich die Leute dazu zwingen anhand meiner Beiträge nicht mehr bei rot zu gehen. Aber wenn du Elternteil eines Kindes bist tut mir deine Naive denkweise leid. Passieren kann selbst deinen Kindern immer etwas. Zu behaupten deine Kinder sind ein gutes Beispiel halte ich für absolut absurd. Selsbt wenn jemand anderes über rot geht kann er einen Unfall auslösen der deine Kinder mit in den Tod reißen wird. Und dann würde ich gerne wissen ob dich dass dann immer noch so kalt lässt.




Du kannst hier doch nicht davon ausgehen, dass er naiv ist, nur weil er die gewählte Denkweise hat. Und sagst ihm dann auch noch, dass er irgendwo daran schuld ist, wenn seine Kinder wegen eines anderen Rot-Gängers auch mit in den Unfall etabliert werden. Außerdem hat er nicht geschrieben, dass es ihn kält lässt, sondern lediglich, dass jedes Elternteil für das eigene Kind verantwortlich ist.
Jemand bringt seinen Kindern bei, dass man nicht bei Rot über die Ampel zu gehen hat, dann sind die Kinder defintiv ein gutes Beispiel für andere.

Wollte nochmal was von Ematra aufgreifen:



> 4. In aller Regel wird auf eine solche Erwiderung nichts mehr kommen, Dein Post steht also unwidersprochen und als Letzter da, wodurch der andere eingesteht, dass ihm die Argumente ausgegangen sind.



Wie kommst du bitte zu so einer Aussage? Eigenerfahrung? - Selbst wenn dazu nichts mehr kommt, ist es doch noch kein Grund, dass dem gegenüber ein Argument ausgegangen ist, es kann genau so gut sein, dass er aus diversen Gründe kein Lust mehr auf so ein Diskussion hat oder einfach keine Zeit wegen anderen Dingen. Ist vielleicht aber auch persönliches Empfinden - sollte man dann aber auch dazu schreiben.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du kannst hier doch nicht davon ausgehen, dass er naiv ist, nur weil er die gewählte Denkweise hat. Und sagst ihm dann auch noch, dass er irgendwo daran schuld ist, wenn seine Kinder wegen eines anderen Rot-Gängers auch mit in den Unfall etabliert werden. Außerdem hat er nicht geschrieben, dass es ihn kält lässt, sondern lediglich, dass jedes Elternteil für das eigene Kind verantwortlich ist.
> Jemand bringt seinen Kindern bei, dass man nicht bei Rot über die Ampel zu gehen hat, dann sind die Kinder defintiv ein gutes Beispiel für andere.




Ich mach dir nen Angebot:
In Zukunft kannst du ja für mich schreiben wenn du immer alles besser weißt. ;-)

PS: Wünsch dir viel Erfolg weiterhin beim Analysieren meiner Sätze. Aber nen anständiges Hobby wie Fußball oder Fahrradfahren ist aus meiner Sicht gesehen wesentlich angenehmer und bringt dich net zum kolabieren. ;-)

PPS: In unserer Gesellschaft geht es kaum noch um Vorbilder wie du an einigen Beiträgen hier  erkennen konntest. Hast du es schonmal gelernt hinter den Zeilen zu lesen? Ich denke nicht. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass er sich darauf nicht´s einbilden braucht. Passieren kann immer was egal ob er seinen Kindern x y z erzählt. Dazu kam sogar schon ein Beispiel bezüglich der Warnehmung der Kinder. Einen Kind sagen das ist falsch bringt absolut nicht´s wenn es nicht selbst Erfahrung macht.

Ich zitiere mal: 


"Kinder, denen die Eltern kein Vorbild sind, folgen anderen Vorbildern, richtigen und falschen. Wenn die Eltern kein Vorbild sind, muss sich das Kind selber orientieren. Das Problem ist: Die Welt ist voller richtiger und voller falscher Vorbilder. Nicht bei rot über die Ampel gehen bewirkt in diesem Fall - exakt - gar nichts. Weil das Kind, das beobachtet, dass jemand vor einer roten Ampel stehenbleibt, für diese Verhalten ebensowenig eine Begründung erhält wie dafür, dass andere es nicht tun. Das ist bestenfalls Nachahmung, aber keine Verinnerlichung von Prinzipien. Gegebenenfalls kann eine konkrete Gefahrensituation sogar lehrreicher sein, weil das Kind dann begreift, dass es vorsichtiger sein muss. Hier ist die Gesellschaft bei weitem mehr gefordert, wenn sie bestimmte Verhaltensweisen fördern und andere unterbinden will."


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Ach.. habe vergessen, dass das hier eine Diskussion ist wo man seine Beiträge einbringen darf wie man will - Sorry Chefchen.
Du solltest in einer Diskussion (wikipedia hilft!) damit rechnen, dass verschiedene Personen auf geschriebenes reagieren und Dinge hinterfragen, wenn du das nicht möchtest, mit Ablehung oder sogar Beleidigungen reagierst, dann solltest du diese nicht weiterführen
(> siehe "wesentlich angenehmer, kollabieren) - Ich habe btw. 13 Jahre Fußball gespielt, aber danke für deine Sorge um meine Gesundheit, Schätzchen.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ach.. habe vergessen, dass das hier eine Diskussion ist wo man seine Beiträge einbringen darf wie man will - Sorry Chefchen.
> Du solltest in einer Diskussion (wikipedia hilft!) damit rechnen, dass verschiedene Personen auf geschriebenes reagieren und Dinge hinterfragen, wenn du das nicht möchtest, mit Ablehung oder sogar Beleidigungen reagierst, dann solltest du diese nicht weiterführen
> (> siehe "wesentlich angenehmer, kollabieren) - Ich habe btw. 13 Jahre Fußball gespielt, aber danke für deine Sorge um meine Gesundheit, Schätzchen.




Und, war es das schon was du mir sagen wolltest? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

@Delphin87

Ich finde es erschreckend, wie leicht du Menschen etwas unterstellst dich aber trotzdem als Moralapostel hinstellen willst.

Weil ich über die Straße gehe heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich bei einem Unfall nichts tun würde. Ich sehe lediglich keine direkte Kausalität zwischen meinem Verhalten und dem Unfall eines unfähigen Fußgängers. Ich kann sehr gut schlafen und ich könnte es auch noch, wenn ich weiß, ein Kind hat mich beim rot gehen gesehen und hats mir nachgemacht, weil es nicht meine schuld ist. Die Eltern haben versagt oder das Kind ist einfach nur blöde oder beides, wahrscheinlich ist ein kann nur dann wirklich blöde, wenn es sich zuviel bei den Eltern abguckt.

Edit: Niemand, außer dem Autofahrer und der angefahrenen Person hat sich vor Gericht zu verantworten. Ich könnte sogar jemanden den ganzen Tag bequatschen, er solle sich doch umbringen, es wird mir nichts geschehen, selbst wenn er es tut. Es ist keine strafbare Handlung.


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> @Qonix: Wolltest Du auch noch was zur Sache sagen?


Wenn du denn Fred kennen würdest, wüsstest du das ich einer der ersten war der geantwortet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> @Delphin87
> 
> Ich finde es erschreckend, wie leicht du Menschen etwas unterstellst dich aber trotzdem als Moralapostel hinstellen willst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Falsch Delphin87, Suizid ist keine Straftat und damit entfällt auch die Strafbarkeit der Anstiftung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Achja und ich wollte noch erwähnen dass ich dieses ganze Elterngeschwafel in und auswendig kenne.

Von wegen:

"Meine Kinder werden niemals rauchen"
"Meine Kinder machen soetwas nicht"
"Meine Kinder sind viel gebildeter als andere"
"Meine Kinder kann gar nicht´s passieren weil ich sie ja so toll erziehe"


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Aber stimmt auch. Es kommt ganz auf die Erziehung an, also meine Eltern haben alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Falsch Delphin87, Suizid ist keine Straftat und damit entfällt auch die Strafbarkeit der Anstiftung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht der Suizid ist eine Straftat sondern anstiftung zum Selbstmord /Beihilfe zum Selbstmord ist eine Straftat. Wusstest du das nicht?


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber stimmt auch. Es kommt ganz auf die Erziehung an, also meine Eltern haben alles richtig gemacht.



Wenn du sagst deine Eltern machen ALLES richtig lüst du. Kein Mensch auf der Welt macht alles richtig. Aber wenn du sagst dass deine Eltern größtenteils oder mehr als häufig alles richtig gemacht haben glaube ich dir das aufs Wort. Es ist nur eine Sache der Erziehung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Nicht der Suizid ist eine Straftat sondern anstiftung zum Selbstmord /Beihilfe zum Selbstmord ist eine Straftat. Wusstest du das nicht?



Bitte verschone mich mit diesem Halbwissen. Anstiftung ist bei suizid nicht strafbar. Nicht immer nur glauben, wissen solltest Du es.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Bitte verschone mich mit diesem Halbwissen. Anstiftung ist bei suizid nicht strafbar. Nicht immer nur glauben, wissen solltest Du es.



Du machst dich bei Unterlassener Hilfeleistung strafbar. 

Du bist verpflichtet dazu das tatsächliche geschehen zu verhindern. Tust du dies nicht und hattest noch ganz klar die absicht ihn auf diesen Weg zu bringen, bist du am Arsch ganz einfach. 

Und wenn er dich darum bittet dass du ihn umbringen sollst bist du genauso am Arsch. Schonmal was von Sterbehilfe gehört?


Und dann fließen noch ne reihe von Faktoren mit da hienein.
Als Beispiel wie du jemanden rätst sich umzubringen.

Gibst du ihn falsche Tipps und sorgst dafür dass er einen unheimlich schmerzhaften Tod hat kannst du selbst mit  Lebenslanger Haft rechnen. 

Es ist zwar kein Beihilfe zum Mord aber es ist beihilfe zum Selbstmord. Und das ist moralisch gesehen beides genauso schlimm wird jedoch im Gericht besonders berücksichtigt.


Wenn dus aber besser weißt, probier es doch aus und du siehst was geschehen wird. ;-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Meine Oma meine Uroma und mein Opa sind alle an einem natürlichen Tod gestorben. Also denke ich kann man gar nicht behaupten dass ein natürlicher Tod kaum noch heutzutage auftritt wie du es behauptest. ;-)



Oh man, wie kann man glauben, Herzinfakte etc. wären nicht natürlich geschweige denn schmerzlos. Ebenso Krebs und der ganze andere Schmarn.

Denkst du, bei diesen Todesarten leidet man nicht? Wie naiv muss man sein...


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Oh man, wie kann man glauben, Herzinfakte etc. wären nicht natürlich geschweige denn schmerzlos. Ebenso Krebs und der ganze andere Schmarn.
> 
> Denkst du, bei diesen Todesarten leidet man nicht? Wie naiv muss man sein...



Nein zeige mir bitte den Satz wo ich das Behaupte habe? Entweder bin ich blind oder ich sehe nicht´s mehr. 

Ich habe nur gesagt und zwar jetzt zum mitschreiben:

Meine Oma, mein Opa und meine Uroma sind OHNE SCHMERZEN gestorben.

Mein anderer Opa ist an Krebs verreckt und erstickt.Bist du neunmalklug oder tust du nur so? ^^


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein Beihilfe zum Mord aber es ist beihilfe zum Selbstmord. Und das ist moralisch gesehen beides genauso schlimm wird jedoch im Gericht besonders berücksichtigt.



Glaube mir, dieser Punkt wird nicht berücksichtigt, weil es nicht strafbar ist. Das ganze nennt sich Anstiftung zu einer Straftat, Problem dabei, Suizid ist keine Straftat. Ich verspreche dir, ich werfe mich vor einen Zug, solltest du mir auch nur ein Urteil eines deutschen Strafgerichts zeigen, in der jemand wegen Anstiftung zum suizid, selbstmord, selbsttötung, wie auch immer verurteilt wurde. Versuch einmal nicht alles in einen Topf zu werfen und hinterher irgend ein Ergebnis rauszuziehen, ich rede nur von der Anstiftung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Glaube mir, dieser Punkt wird nicht berücksichtigt, weil es nicht strafbar ist. Das ganze nennt sich Anstiftung zu einer Straftat, Problem dabei, Suizid ist keine Straftat. Ich verspreche dir, ich werfe mich vor einen Zug, solltest du mir auch nur ein Urteil eines deutschen Strafgerichts zeigen, in der jemand wegen Anstiftung zum suizid, selbstmord, selbsttötung, wie auch immer verurteilt wurde. Versuch einmal nicht alles in einen Topf zu werfen und hinterher irgend ein Ergebnis rauszuziehen, ich rede nur von der Anstiftung.



wie du meinst. na wenn das so ist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1905E5cViEQ

tu das bitte !!!! los! bring dich um! bring dich uuuuuuuuuuum! ^^

PS. Wo habe ich behauptet dass der SUIZID eine straf tat ist?

Der Mensch selbst der sich umbringt macht sich nicht strafbar oder raffst du meine Aussagen net?


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> wie du meinst. na wenn das so ist:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1905E5cViEQ
> 
> tu das bitte !!!! los! bring dich um! bring dich uuuuuuuuuuum! ^^



Entschuldige, mir war nicht bewußt, dass du youtube links für rechtskräftige Urteile hältst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Entschuldige, mir war nicht bewußt, dass du youtube links für rechtskräftige Urteile hältst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach kein Thema! macht nicht´s ich verzeihe dir dass du dumm bist und keine Ahnung hast was ich mit diesem Link beabsichtige. ;-)


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin, schlag einmal ein StGB auf und nehm vorher besser eine Aspirin, es könnte weh tun, wenn du dein geballtes Wissen über bord werfen musst.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

> Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen kannst wo ich etwas unterstellt habe bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. ^^



Muahaha. Ein Fehler, junger Padawan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (siehe vielleicht auch Hypothese) - darauf habe ich gewartet.



> Hast du es schonmal gelernt hinter den Zeilen zu lesen? Ich denke nicht





> Wenn ich sage Gott stinkt heißt es gleich ich würde irgendwelche Rituale gegen Gott betreiben oder Menschen die andersgläubig sind verbrennen. So ist es leider. Natürlich gibt es hier die ein oder ander Ausnahme. Aber mehr kann man von einem WoW Forum denke ich net mehr verlangen





> ihm passiert ja nichts, darf er einfach auch später keinen Führerschein in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Denn wer von Anfang an so denkt, bei dem wird es schwer sein dass er bei seinem Führerschein umdenkt.





> Ihr wollt doch tolleriert werden. Wenn man euch nicht tolleriert stößt man auf ablehnung





> Allerdings zweifel ich daran dass jemand der so denkt überhaupt nen Führerschein in die Hand gedrückt bekommen darf. Das ist unverantwortungsvoll und von daher sollte man lieber gleich nur noch Fußgänger bleiben



Ich glaube das waren so gut wie alle - übrigens hast du ja öfters das Wort "Interpretation" benutzt. In der Schule hat man normalerweise gelernt, dass jeder in Texte interpretieren darf wie er es für richtig hält. Also kann ich weiter meine Ansicht hineininterpretieren. Sollte jemand etwas dagegen haben und sich darüber aufregen, dann zeigt das nur noch mehr, dass er mit anderen Meinung völlig überfordert ist.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Delphin, schlag einmal ein StGB auf und nehm vorher besser eine Aspirin, es könnte weh tun, wenn du dein geballtes Wissen über bord werfen musst.



Ach du schreibst ja immer noch...

hab doch gesagt
bring dich um

los
jetzt

Nehm die pistole 

Auszug:

Die Verleitung eines Schuldunfähigen oder die „Anstiftung“ mittels einer Täuschung kann jedoch Tötung (des Suizidenten) in mittelbarer Täterschaft (§ 25 Abs. 1 Alt. 2 StG sein: Täter des Tötungsdeliktes ist dann der Einfluss nehmende Hintermann, da er das Geschehen durch sein Verhalten maßgeblich beherrscht. Ein Lehrbuchbeispiel für einen solchen Tatverlauf ist der Siriusfall.

Ich erkläre dir mal was das heißt:
*
Wenn du mir Probleme erzählst und ich dir sage das beste ist mach einfach Schluss und ich dir das solange einrede bist du es machst bin ich ein Täter. Ich bin Mörder. So ich hoffe das raffst du nun mal.*

Und noch einmal:

ES IST DAS SELBE WIE MORD WENN SICH DERJENIGE DARAUFHIN WIRKLICH UMBRINGT! Als Schuldiger bist du dann dran. Meine Fresse glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ne`?


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Ich hoffe du begreifst endlich, was ich sagte, Anstiftung, allein davon war die rede. Außerdem sagte ich nichts von einem Schuldunfähigen und auch nichts von einer Täuschung. Richtig lesen, nachdenken und dann antworten, nicht irgendwas erfinden. Du wärst durch kein Semester Rechtswissenschaft gekommen, wenn du jeden Sachverhalt zu deinen gunsten umformst.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du begreifst endlich, was ich sagte, Anstiftung, allein davon war die rede. Außerdem sagte ich nichts von einem Schuldunfähigen und auch nichts von einer Täuschung. Richtig lesen, nachdenken und dann antworten, nicht irgendwas erfinden. Du wärst durch kein Semester Rechtswissenschaft gekommen, wenn du jeden Sachverhalt zu deinen gunsten umformst.



Genau den Ratschlag könnte ich dir mit deinen Argumentationen auch gebe. *rofl*

Und nun:

Bring dich endlich um! Meine Güte du lebst ja immer noch!


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst deine Eltern machen ALLES richtig lüst du. Kein Mensch auf der Welt macht alles richtig. Aber wenn du sagst dass deine Eltern größtenteils oder mehr als häufig alles richtig gemacht haben glaube ich dir das aufs Wort. Es ist nur eine Sache der Erziehung.


Jup, stimmt hätte es so schreiben sollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Ach Delphin, wegen Leuten wie dir freue ich mich über jedes Unfallopfer, einer weniger, der seinen Unsinn an andere weitergibt.

Und lern endlich lesen, wo bleibt das Urteil?


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ach Delphin, wegen Leuten wie dir freue ich mich über jedes Unfallopfer, einer weniger, der seinen Unsinn an andere weitergibt.
> 
> Und lern endlich lesen, wo bleibt das Urteil?




Entschuldigung welche Schule hast du nochmal besucht. 

Anscheinend die: - Ich wünsche jedem Menschen der nicht meine Meinung ist einen Unfall -Schule. 

Deine Einstellung hätte ich auch gerne.

Du bist so toll ich will genauso geistlich unreif sein wie du. 

PS: Wars das schon? War das alles was du hoch kriegst? 

yeah xD


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Schön Gronwell, du hast ihre wahre Seite hervorgebracht. Du solltest auf kein Urteil hoffen. Delphin87 hat die Eigenart andere Meinungen zu verurteilen und bei Gelegenheit zu veralbern / verhöhnen, sobald ihre Argumente ausgegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber toll, dass man in seinem eigenen Thread beleidigend wird. Wuhu!


----------



## x3n0n (25. April 2008)

So, jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle erstmal wieder und hören auf zu flamen.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Zum herunterkommen (nur für euch) ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAkiI0WdU94




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Siu, ich brauche nicht hoffen, denn es gibt keins.

Delphin, es geht nicht um eine andere Meinung, es geht um Unwissen, dass als Wissen verkauft werden soll.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. April 2008)

Delphin und Gronwell:

Hier die Begründung für das Urteil des Siriusfalles (und damit hast du, Gronwell, auf endlich dein Urteil): 
_
Kernfrage des Falls ist, ob lediglich Anstiftung und Beihilfe zum (versuchten) Suizid vorliegt, was nach deutschem Recht nicht strafbar ist, oder ob der Angeklagte versucht hat, einen Mord durch einen anderen begehen zu lassen, und dadurch zum mittelbaren Täter (§ 25 Abs. 1 Alt. 2 StG geworden ist.

Der Angeklagte hatte nicht versucht, H. zu überzeugen, aus dem Leben zu treten, um durch das „Tor des Todes in eine transzendente Existenz“ einzugehen. Stattdessen versetzte er sie in den Glauben, dass sie ihr Leben in einem anderen Körper fortsetzen könne. Er rief in ihr einen Irrtum über den Nichteintritt des Todes hervor und löste mit Hilfe dieses Irrtums bewusst und gewollt das Geschehen aus, das zu ihrem Tod führen sollte. Mithin war er nach Auffassung des BGH Täter eines versuchten Tötungsdelikts kraft überlegenen Wissens, durch das er die Irrende lenkte und zum Werkzeug gegen sich selbst gemacht hat. Daran änderte auch die Tatsache nichts, dass die Suggestionen, denen die Frau erlag, völlig unglaubhaft waren._

Im ersten Abschnitt kann man lesen, Delphin, dass Anstiftung zum Selbstmord in Deutschland nicht(!) strafbar ist. 

Der BGH argumentiert hier so, dass der Täter sein Opfer als Mordwaffen gegen es selbst missbraucht hat. Wenn ich aber nur sagte, "Bring dich um!" und du machst es mache ich mich nicht strafbar.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der BGH argumentiert hier so, dass der Täter sein Opfer als Mordwaffen gegen es selbst missbraucht hat. Wenn ich aber nur sagte, "Bring dich um!" und du machst es mache ich mich nicht strafbar.



ABSOLUT DEFINITIV HAARGENAU AUF DEM PUNKT GENAU DAS, was ich auch meinte! oh mein gott -.-


----------



## Incontemtio (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> ABSOLUT DEFINITIV HAARGENAU AUF DEM PUNKT GENAU DAS, was ich auch meinte! oh mein gott -.-



Absolut das was aber weder ich noch Gronwell gedacht haben, dass du meinen würdest.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der BGH argumentiert hier so, dass der Täter sein Opfer als Mordwaffen gegen es selbst missbraucht hat. Wenn ich aber nur sagte, "Bring dich um!" und du machst es mache ich mich nicht strafbar.



Danke ich hoffe, er/sie/es hört auf eine andere Person.

Edit: Ich habe mehrfach betont, dass es mir auf die Anstiftung ankommt.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Danke ich hoffe, er/sie/es hört auf eine andere Person.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe mehrfach betont, dass es mir auf die Anstiftung ankommt.



Und ich habe mehrfach betont dass es Unterschiedliche Fälle geben kann in denen je nach Fall anders beim Gericht geurteilt wird. Und jemand der einen anderen anstiftet nicht damit rechnen muss, da so locker wieder raus zu kommen. Es kommt auf den Fall an nicht auf die Tat ansicht. Also haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. Kann es so schlimm sein sich einen Fehler einzugestehen? Ich kann mir meine Aussagen jedenfalls verzeihen. Können das andere hier auch (sich selbst verziehen)?


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Und ich habe mehrfach betont dass es Unterschiedliche Fälle geben kann in denen je nach Fall anders beim Gericht geurteilt wird. Und jemand der einen anderen anstiftet nicht damit rechnen muss, da so locker wieder raus zu kommen. Es kommt auf den Fall an nicht auf die Tat ansicht.



Genau deshalb habe ich dich ermahnt den Sachverhalt nicht umzudeuten. Die Anstiftung zum Suizid ist und bleibt straffrei, weil eine Anstiftung zu einer nicht strafbaren Handlung keine Straftat ist, wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man verurteilt wird, weil man jemanden bestimmt hat Brötchen beim Bäcker *kaufen* zu gehen. Bitte nicht das kaufen ins klauen umdeuten!

Und um jetzt noch den Schwung zum eigentlichen Thema zu kriegen, wenn mir jemand folgt, wenn ich bei rot über die Straße gehe, geschieht mir nichts. Im Gegenteil, sollte mein schöner Mantel mit Blut des Unfallopfers beschmutzt werden, kann ich Anpruch auf Schadenersatz geltend machen.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Genau deshalb habe ich dich ermahnt den Sachverhalt nicht umzudeuten. Die Anstiftung zum Suizid ist und bleibt straffrei, weil eine Anstiftung zu einer nicht strafbaren Handlung keine Straftat ist, wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man verurteilt wird, weil man jemanden bestimmt hat Brötchen beim Bäcker *kaufen* zu gehen. Bitte nicht das kaufen ins klauen umdeuten!



Nein die ANSTIFTUNG spielt zwar eine Rolle, ist aber nicht dass was jemanden zum Mörder macht.

Die Anstiftung so sehe ich das jedenfalls, ist die Rede selbst z.B. bring dich um und hat erst dann eine größere Bedeutung, wenn es zu einem wirklichen suizid kommt. Erst ab diesen Zeitpunkt ist man ein Mittäter (oder auch Mörder). Und deshalb stimmen wir überein. Jemanden dazu zu bringen Brötchen beim Bäcker zu kaufen ist zwar ein komisches Beispiel, kann man aber geltend lassen um diesen Fall genauer zu erklären. Natürlich hat Brötchen beim Bäcker kaufen keine "Nebenwirkungen" wie der Plötzliche verlust der Seele und des Körpers. ^^
Obwohl man sagen könnte moralisch gesehen ist man ein Mörder. Weißt du was geistilches Fremdgehen ist? Wenn man mit einem Partner als Beispiel zusammen ist der einen abgöttlich liebt aber man seinen Kopf bei einer anderen Person hat. Ist genauso Scheiße wie als wenn man sich erhofft jemand bringt sich bald um.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Nein die ANSTIFTUNG spielt zwar eine Rolle, ist aber nicht dass was jemanden zum Mörder macht.



Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht, dieser Satz reicht mir vollkommen aus. Stifte ich jemanden an, bin ich kein Mörder und auch kein Totschläger(wenn mans mal genau nehmen will)...vielleicht ein schlechter Mensch, nur das ist ja zum Glück nicht strafbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nochmals nein, man wird nicht, wenn man jemanden zu Suizid anstiftet automatisch Mittäter oder gar Täter, wenn dieser es dann auch tut. Dies wird man nur, wenn es auch wirklich so ist.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Und um jetzt noch den Schwung zum eigentlichen Thema zu kriegen, wenn mir jemand folgt, wenn ich bei rot über die Straße gehe, geschieht mir nichts. Im Gegenteil, sollte mein schöner Mantel mit Blut des Unfallopfers beschmutzt werden, kann ich Anpruch auf Schadenersatz geltend machen.




Das habe ich ja nicht behauptet dass du "verurteilt" wirst wenn du jemanden etwas "vormachst". Ich verstehe nicht wie jemand mit so einer intelligenten Behauptung, das Argument liefern kann, dass es einzig und allein nur die Verantwortung der Eltern ist sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern.
Natürlich in erster Linie haben nunmal und werden immer die Eltern udn Erziehungsberechtigten diese Aufgabe haben. Aber alles was darum passiert wirkt unbewusst auf die Kinder mit ein. 

Wenn es dir vielleicht noch nicht bewusst ist: Andere Leute wirken genauso auch auf deine Kinder ein, ob man das ganze nun will oder nicht.

Das kann man gar nicht leugnen. Und zu deiner intelligenten Aussage fehlt meiner Meinung nach ein ganz klein wenig EQ! 

Jeder Mensch sollte sich wenigstens ein klein bisschen um das Wohl der Mitmenschen kümmern. Denn ich denke dir ist vielleicht gar nicht bewusst das sich ein einziger Mensch auf das Wohl 100 000 anderer auswirken kann. Dabei spielt´s keine Rolle ob das letztendlich positiv oder negativ ist.  Jemand der nicht über rot geht kann genauso wenig ein Vorbild sein wie jemand der bei rot geht. Ganz einfach aus diesem Grund weil es noch Kinder/Menschen gibt die Gefahren vielleicht noch nicht so verinnerlicht haben. Kommt auf die Person an. Man sollte nur als Mensch der so intelligent ist und weiß, dass er Gefahren berücksichtigen kann, auch so intelligent sein zu wissen, dass es Menschen gibt die Gefahren noch nicht so verinnerlicht haben und deshalb das nicht so berücksichtigen können. Gerade kleine Kinder die noch mitten in der lernphase stecken und beschützt werden müssen wissen nicht wieviel Meter pro Stunde ein Auto zurücklegt. Und wieviel Zeit es nur braucht bis dieses Auto einen erwischt. Da liegen oftmals eine ungünstige Situation und Sekunden zwischen.

EDIT: Und als von dir selbst ernanntes gutes "Elternteil" solltest du wissen, dass man nicht so Naiv eine Einstellung haben sollte. Du wärest genauso wütend und aufgebracht/traurig wenn deine Kinder (trotzdessen dass du ihnen beigebracht hast dass man nicht bei rot über die Ampel gehen sollte) plötzlich etwas an einer roten Ampel passiert. Du würdest genauso den Menschen die vorgegangen sind die Schuld geben. Natürlich erst in dieser Situation. Man kann nicht erwarten dass jemand der das noch nicht miterlebt hat seine Denkweise von einer Sekunde zur anderen wieder ändert.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Ich lege nicht sonderlich viel Wert auf EQ, ich bin und bleibe ein "schlechter" Mensch und ich fühl mich sogar gut dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Erziehung der Kinder sind in erster Linie die Eltern verantwortlich, dann kommen staatlichen und eventuell auch private Einrichtungen, wie z.b. Kindergarten, Vorschule, KiTa, Schule und was es da noch so gibt. Ich bin nicht für die Kinder anderer Leute verantwortlich. Oder soll ich auch bald die Hundekacke aufsammeln, wenn die Hundehalter es nicht selbst tun, weil wir ja alle in einer Gesellschaft leben und der eine für die Versäumnisse des anderer hinhalten soll?

Sicher nehmen Kinder sich sowas als Vorbild und daher ist es die Aufgabe der Eltern an dieser Stelle dafür zu sorgen, dass sie es nicht machen. Ich bin nicht dafür verantwortlich, wenn Kinder mich beim rauchen sehen und dann anfangen, ich bin auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, wenn ich einen Kaugummi auf die Straße spucke und es ein Kind nachmacht. Wobei ich letzteres nie tun würde, ich finde es nämlich widerlich und ich mag Menschen, die das tun nicht.

Edit: Achja, zu meinen Kindern, keine sorge, ich habe keine und werde auch keine zeugen. Niemand hat es verdient in einer solchen Welt zu leben, daher rette ich so, auf meine Art, einen Menschen und wie jemand in diesem Thread schonmal bemerkte, habe ich damit doch auch die ganze Welt gerettet.  Das reicht für mein persönliches Seelenheil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich lege nicht sonderlich viel Wert auf EQ, ich bin und bleibe ein "schlechter" Mensch und ich fühl mich sogar gut dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Aber du bist der VERANTWORTLICHE DEINER KINDER. Du solltest wissen, dass dsa Leben nicht so abläuft wie man es sich  gerne wünscht. Weißt du ob deine Tochter trotz gesundem Elternhaus sich nicht später als Prostituierte auf der Straße herumtreibt? Das was später einmal sein wird liegt nicht 100%ig in deinen Händen das sollte dir mal klar werden.


Ich will andere Kinder auch nicht erziehen. Trotzdem denke ich hat man einfach die Verantwortung ein Vorbild zu sein. 

Ich meine nicht die Verantwortung sich um die Kinder anderer Eltern zu kümmern. Das meine ich nicht! 
Nur ist es zu viel verlangt wenn man gerade mal 1 Minute seines Lebens ein vorbild ist? 

*Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Wir menschen haben genug Zeit zum Leben. Da ist es nicht zuviel verlangt sich mal kurz darum zu "scheren". Ich sage bewusst scherzen und nicht kümmern. Verantwortlich sein wie du es meinst, und ein Vorbild sein sind zwei ganz verschiedene Dinge! Als Vorbild hast du ebent keine zwanghafte Verantwortung. 

Als verantwortlicher hingegen schon. Du bist in keinsterlei Art und Weise verantwortlich für ein Kind, für dass du ein VORBILD bist. *

Denk mal darüber nach


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal was von Ematra aufgreifen:
> Wie kommst du bitte zu so einer Aussage? Eigenerfahrung? - Selbst wenn dazu nichts mehr kommt, ist es doch noch kein Grund, dass dem gegenüber ein Argument ausgegangen ist, es kann genau so gut sein, dass er aus diversen Gründe kein Lust mehr auf so ein Diskussion hat oder einfach keine Zeit wegen anderen Dingen. Ist vielleicht aber auch persönliches Empfinden - sollte man dann aber auch dazu schreiben.




Klar, Du hast völlig Recht. In Diskussionen kommt es aber häufig weniger darauf an, ob ein Sachverhalt sich tatsächlich so abspielt (ich vermeide bewusst die Formulierung der "der Wahrheit entspricht", weil Wahrheit ein sehr schwieriger Begriff ist, der allzu oft missbraucht worden ist) als vielmehr darauf, welchen Eindruck der Redner hinterlässt.

Ein gutaussehender, gut gekleideter, weltgewandter Redner, der gebildet wirkt, Humor und Schlagfertigkeit sein eigen nennt und die Menge zum Zuhören motivieren kann, wird die Menschen mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit überzeugen, auch wenn seine Argumentation schwach und voller Lücken ist. Eine kleine, graue Maus mit piepsiger, leiser Stimme, die bei ihrer Rede ins Stocken kommt, bei Nachfragen ins Stottern gerät und ihre Rede mit "ähs" und "öhs" spickt, kann noch so gute Argumente parat haben und wird dennoch nicht überzeugen.

Genauso verhält es sich, wenn man ein Argument mit einem gut gezielten Schlag aushebelt und dann keine Antwort mehr kommt. Klar, das mag tausend Gründe haben. Aber der Eindruck, den man auf den ersten Blick hat, ist nunmal der: "Aha, da fällt dem wohl nichts mehr zu ein." Und die Eindrücke entscheiden wesentlich über Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Argumentation, ganz unabhängig davon, wie sich der Sachverhalt tatsächlich darstellt.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Gut. Stimmt natürlich, der gegenüber gewinnt dann das Gefühl, dass er "gewonnen" hat, weil er dem Diskussionspartner mit einem Argument ausgehebelt hat.
Der mittlere Teil trifft dann aber auch nur zu, wenn man öffentlich redet und in keinem Forum ist, da verfällt die Unsicherheit, denke ich.

Wollte ich nur nochmal wissen und da du ja relativ ausführlich erklärst, hatte ich mir schon gedacht eine Antwort zu finden *g*

Delphin, ich weiß, dass du auf "extreme Formulierung" stehst, aber "die eigene Tochter" und Prostitution in einem Satz verwenden? Naja. Ich wäre als Elternteil nicht entzückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wenn du denn Fred kennen würdest, wüsstest du das ich einer der ersten war der geantwortet hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da fällt mir doch auch ein guter Konter ein:

Na, bei den Romanen, die hier geschrieben wurden, kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht jeden Namen merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber nix für ungut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Manchmal muss man eben etwas weiter ausholen, um eine stimmige Argumentation hinzubekommen. Deshalb fand ich Deine Anmerkung nicht besonders weiterführend.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Delphin, ich weiß, dass du auf "extreme Formulierung" stehst, aber "die eigene Tochter" und Prostitution in einem Satz verwenden? Naja. Ich wäre als Elternteil nicht entzückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dennoch kann es passieren. Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Mensch bist aber es gibt Menschen die gerne bewusst ohne Vorstellungen durch´s Leben gehen. Wenn es nach mir gehen würde wäre ich am liebsten genauso dumm wie Homer Simpson.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin, ich habe keine Kinder, daher kanns mir egal sein was andere tun oder eben nicht tun.

Wenn ein Kind mich als Vorbild sieht, dann ist bei der Erziehung eindeutig was schief gelaufen, die Eltern kommen bei mir immer schlecht weg.*lach*

Und ja, ich meine es ist zuviel verlangt mal eben eine Minute an der Ampel zu warten. Wenn ich zum Bäcker gehe, muss ich 3 Ampel überqueren, wenn ich nun an jeder eine Minute stehen bleibe, dann macht das hin und zurück 6 Minuten. Ich soll 6 Minuten jeden Tag für die Kinder anderer Leute aufbringen? Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Gut. Aber Prostituierte sind nach meinem Empfinden meistens Leute, die keine Perspektive hatten, vielleicht durch Probleme im Elternhaus oder später durch die schulische Leistung. 
Und wenn man davon spricht, dass die eigene Tochter aus einem guten Elternhaus kommt, dann kann man denke ich in 99% der Fälle davon ausgehen, dass die Kleine gebildet und gut erzogen ist, als das sie sich in den Beruf einer Prostituierten begeben müsste.
Ausnahmen bestätigen hier die Regel, wobei die Ausnahme sehr gering ausfällt.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Falsch Delphin87, Suizid ist keine Straftat und damit entfällt auch die Strafbarkeit der Anstiftung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Konstrukt der mittelbaren Täterschaft bei Schuldunfähigen ist Dir aber schon geläufig?


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

PS: Siu danke dass du meine Meinungen in deiner Signatur verwendest. 

Mit ner Weile denke ich nicht mehr dass du in meiner Gegend nur verprügelt werden würdest. Sondern ich kann mir 100%ig ausmalen dass man dich nach dem kacken auf der Toilette an den Beinen packt und dich in deine eigene wiederliche Scheiße steckt. Du bist es echt Junge.

Pack das bitte auch noch in deine Signatur der Vollständigkeits halber ^^


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Siu, das stimmt nicht, gibt auch sehr viele Studentinnen, die sich so ihr Studium finanzieren. Sollte ich jemals eine Tochter haben, Gott bewahre, und diese dann diesen Beruf ergreifen, dann ist das, sofern sie denn Volljährig ist, ihre Sache.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Das Konstrukt der mittelbaren Täterschaft bei Schuldunfähigen ist Dir aber schon geläufig?



Das hab ich schon versucht ihm verständlich zu machen. -.-


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Siu, das stimmt nicht, gibt auch sehr viele Studentinnen, die sich so ihr Studium finanzieren. Sollte ich jemals eine Tochter haben, Gott bewahre, und diese dann diesen Beruf ergreifen, dann ist das, sofern sie denn Volljährig ist, ihre Sache.



Es ist ihre Sache da stimme ich mit überein. Natürlich ist es das ,was denn sonst?

Aber würdest du es toll finden? Und jetzt mal ehrlich?


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Das Konstrukt der mittelbaren Täterschaft bei Schuldunfähigen ist Dir aber schon geläufig?



Klar, darum habe ich je dauernd darauf hingewiesen, dass es mir NUR um die Anstiftung geht und vor der Umdeutung auf einen anders gelagerten Fall gewarnt.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Siu, das stimmt nicht, gibt auch sehr viele Studentinnen, die sich so ihr Studium finanzieren. Sollte ich jemals eine Tochter haben, Gott bewahre, und diese dann diesen Beruf ergreifen, dann ist das, sofern sie denn Volljährig ist, ihre Sache.



Stimmt. Habe ich gerade nicht miteinbezogen, aber allzu viele sind das auch nicht... hoffe ich Oo.
Klar. Mit 18 wäre es ihre Sache, aber ich würde bestimmt nicht zusehen wie sie es trotzdem macht, sondern zu sehen, dass wieder gerade zu biegen.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Nicht der Suizid ist eine Straftat sondern anstiftung zum Selbstmord /Beihilfe zum Selbstmord ist eine Straftat. Wusstest du das nicht?




Definitiv falsch. Anstiftung und Beihilfe sind Formen der Beteiligung an einer Straftat. Die setzen beide eine teilnahmefähige Haupttat voraus.

Das, was Du meinst, ist das Konstrukt der mittelbaren Täterschaft. Wenn jemand einen Schuldunfähigen wie ein Kind dazu verleitet, sich selbst umzubringen, kann es sein, dass der Verleitende ob seiner überlegenen Stellung selbst als der Täter erscheint, in diesem Fall also als Totschläger oder Mörder zu verurteilen ist.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Es ist ihre Sache da stimme ich mit überein. Natürlich ist es das ,was denn sonst?
> 
> Aber würdest du es toll finden? Und jetzt mal ehrlich?



Nein, aber ich würde es auch nicht toll finden, wenn sie Sekretärin wird. Ist doch ihre Sache, mir solls gleich sein, sie hätte schon ihre Gründe das zu tun.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich würde es auch nicht toll finden, wenn sie Sekretärin wird. Ist doch ihre Sache, mir solls gleich sein, sie hätte schon ihre Gründe das zu tun.



Das reicht mir schon als Antwort! Danke. ^^


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Du machst dich bei Unterlassener Hilfeleistung strafbar.
> 
> Du bist verpflichtet dazu das tatsächliche geschehen zu verhindern. Tust du dies nicht und hattest noch ganz klar die absicht ihn auf diesen Weg zu bringen, bist du am Arsch ganz einfach.
> 
> ...




Dies zu kommentieren habe ich jetzt gerade nicht die Zeit. Da müsste ich sehr viel weiter ausholen. Fakt ist, hier stecken mit definitiv zu viele Halbwahrheiten drin.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Die Verleitung eines Schuldunfähigen oder die „Anstiftung“ mittels einer Täuschung kann jedoch Tötung (des Suizidenten) in mittelbarer Täterschaft (§ 25 Abs. 1 Alt. 2 StG sein: Täter des Tötungsdeliktes ist dann der Einfluss nehmende Hintermann, da er das Geschehen durch sein Verhalten maßgeblich beherrscht. Ein Lehrbuchbeispiel für einen solchen Tatverlauf ist der Siriusfall.




Alles klar, so ist es richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Alles klar, so ist es richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie oben nochmal deutlicher beschrieben meinte ich damit nur:
Wenn derjenige sich daraufhin wirklich umbringt ist es ganz einfach Mord, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Genauso steht es da ob man´s will oder net -.-


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> PS: Siu danke dass du meine Meinungen in deiner Signatur verwendest.
> 
> Mit ner Weile denke ich nicht mehr dass du in meiner Gegend nur verprügelt werden würdest. Sondern ich kann mir 100%ig ausmalen dass man dich nach dem kacken auf der Toilette an den Beinen packt und dich in deine eigene wiederliche Scheiße steckt. Du bist es echt Junge.
> 
> Pack das bitte auch noch in deine Signatur der Vollständigkeits halber ^^



Nur weil du eine schlechte Kindheit hattest und scheinbar keine Erziehung genoßen hast, musst du nicht andere Leute beleidigen oder war das auf deiner Schule so üblich, dass man Menschen so behandelt hat, sofern man keine passende Antwort mehr parat hatte?
Und Beleidigungen werden bei dir als Meinung abgestempelt? Reschpäkt. Ich habe meine letzten beiden Beiträge ohne eine provokante Art oder Weise verfasst, aber da sieht man mal, dass du scheinbar "Geistig" unbewaffnet bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn an Sekretärin so schlimm Gronwell   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. April 2008)

Ich möchte die Beteiligten bitten bei allem Engagement in dieser Diskussion auf einer sachlichen Ebene zu bleiben. Lese ich in Zukunft noch mehr Beleidigungen mache ich den Thread zu und verteile großzügiger Weise ein paar Verwarnungen.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nur weil du eine schlechte Kindheit hattest und scheinbar keine Erziehung genoßen hast, musst du nicht andere Leute beleidigen oder war das auf deiner Schule so üblich, dass man Menschen so behandelt hat, sofern man keine passende Antwort mehr parat hatte?
> Und Beleidigungen werden bei dir als Meinung abgestempelt? Reschpäkt. Ich habe meine letzten beiden Beiträge ohne eine provokante Art oder Weise verfasst, aber da sieht man mal, dass du scheinbar "Geistig" unbewaffnet bist
> 
> 
> ...




*Nur weil ich finde* dass du ein dummer idiot bist heißt es nicht das ich über sämtliche Leute so denke. Du kannst dich geehrt fühlen bei mir besaß noch niemand so einen geringen Stellenwert als du. ;-) Viel Spaß auf ig.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Sekretärin so schlimm Gronwell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts, an der Prostituierten aber auch nicht. Am Bioroggenvollkornbrot ist auch nichts schlimm, außer vielleicht der BioBetru....(ach das führt zu weit*g*), trotzdem finde ichs nicht toll.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Beteiligten bitten bei allem Engagement in dieser Diskussion auf einer sachlichen Ebene zu bleiben. Lese ich in Zukunft noch mehr Beleidigungen mache ich den Thread zu und verteile großzügiger Weise ein paar Verwarnungen.



Tut mir leid habe ihn auf ignore gepackt. Damit ist das abgeharkt ;-)


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Und wie oben nochmal deutlicher beschrieben meinte ich damit nur:
> Wenn derjenige sich daraufhin wirklich umbringt ist es ganz einfach Mord, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Genauso steht es da ob man´s will oder net -.-



Derjenige meint dann aber bitte nur "der schuldunfähige" bzw. "der getäuschte", nicht jeder!


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Derjenige meint dann aber bitte nur "der schuldunfähige" bzw. "der getäuschte", nicht jeder!



jup


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> jup



Danke, mein Blutdruck sinkt langsam wieder auf erträgliche Werte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Danke, mein Blutdruck sinkt langsam wieder auf erträgliche Werte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meiner auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Mit ner Weile denke ich nicht mehr dass du in meiner Gegend nur verprügelt werden würdest. Sondern ich kann mir 100%ig ausmalen dass man dich nach dem kacken auf der Toilette an den Beinen packt und dich in deine eigene wiederliche Scheiße steckt. Du bist es echt Junge.




Da muss ich meinen kleinen Rethorikunterricht von heute Morgen wohl fortsetzen... Wer sich derartig aus der Reserve locken lässt und zu solchen Aussagen verleiten lässt, verspielt regelmäßig jedes bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit, das er/sie vorher noch hatte.

Wenn ich den Faux Pas von gestern Abend dazu nehme, ist es für mich eigentlich Zeit, mit aus diesem Thread zu verabschieden. Sorry, Delphin87, aber so, wie Du das hier bisweilen tust, kann man eine sinnvolle Diskussion m. E. nicht führen.

Wünsche euch allen was und baba!


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Da muss ich meinen kleinen Rethorikunterricht von heute Morgen wohl fortsetzen... Wer sich derartig aus der Reserve locken lässt und zu solchen Aussagen verleiten lässt, verspielt regelmäßig jedes bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit, das er/sie vorher noch hatte.
> 
> Wenn ich den Faux Pas von gestern Abend dazu nehme, ist es für mich eigentlich Zeit, mit aus diesem Thread zu verabschieden. Sorry, Delphin87, aber so, wie Du das hier bisweilen tust, kann man eine sinnvolle Diskussion m. E. nicht führen.
> 
> Wünsche euch allen was und baba!



Wie gesagt. Man kann auf konstruktive Art und Weise Kritik ausüben. Wenn man aber anfängt sätze von mir in seiner Signatur zu verarbeiten ist es für mich kein Spaß mehr. Er versucht bewusst zu provuzieren - er kriegt die provukation zurück!

Oder würdest du dich freiwillig schlagen lassen? Und dich nicht wehren? Ich kenne niemanden der soetwas machen würde.

Ganz einfach wie man mir so ich denjenigen. 


Tut mir leid wenn ich in einer Gegend aufgewachsen bin in der soetwas nunmal üblich ist.

PS: Ich habe ihn auf ignore gesetzt. So ist es möglich auf Vernünftige Art und Weise weiter zu diskutieren ohne dass ich zumindest dabei am kollabieren bin.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wie man mir so ich denjenigen.
> Tut mir leid wenn ich in einer Gegend aufgewachsen bin in der soetwas nunmal üblich ist.



Da wo ich herkomme, geht man bei rot über die Ampel, nun darfst dich darüber nicht mehr aufregen, tut mir leid für dich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Da wo ich herkomme, geht man bei rot über die Ampel, nun darfst dich darüber nicht mehr aufregen, tut mir leid für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. oO


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. oO



Es ok zu finden, wenn jemand geschlagen wird ist also weniger schlimm, als bei rot die Ampel zu überqueren?


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Es ok zu finden, wenn jemand geschlagen wird ist also weniger schlimm, als bei rot die Ampel zu überqueren?



Bei dem was du meinst kann ein Mensch draufgehen. ^^


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Bei dem was du meinst kann ein Mensch draufgehen. ^^



Ahja, bei einer Körperverletzung nicht?


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ahja, bei einer Körperverletzung nicht?



Genau wie mit den bei rot über die Ampel gehen. Entwederm an provuziert es oder nicht. Alles entscheidet der Mensch selbst was mit ihm geschieht.


----------



## Ematra (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Er versucht bewusst zu provuzieren - er kriegt die provukation zurück!



Falsch.

Habe mich ja heute Morgen schonmal dazu ausgelassen, warum man sich des Mittels der Provokation bedient. Bitte dies nochmal nachzulesen.

Er provoziert. Du fällst voll drauf herein und rennst ins offene Messer. Du wirst wütend, hörst auf, logisch zu argumentieren, reagierst emotional und reißt die Diskussion auf ein Niveau runter, auf dem ich nicht mehr weiter zu diskutieren bereit bin. Am Ende hast Du nur Dir selbst geschadet, aber nicht Deinem Gegner.




> Oder würdest du dich freiwillig schlagen lassen? Und dich nicht wehren? Ich kenne niemanden der soetwas machen würde.



Wer hat noch gesagt, man soll dem Feind auch die rechte Wange hinhalten, wenn man auf die linke geschlagen wird? Das kann manchmal überaus sinnvoll sein. Aber ich gebe Dir recht. Auch ich hätte mich gewehrt. Aber nicht auf die Art und Weise, wie Du es tust.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Genau wie mit den bei rot über die Ampel gehen. Entwederm an provuziert es oder nicht. Alles entscheidet der Mensch selbst was mit ihm geschieht.



Und du meinst ernsthaft, mein EQ sei etwas zu niedrig? Moral prädigen und sich erfreuen wenn anderen prügel beziehen paßt nicht zusammen, also entweder total asozial wie ich oder eben Moralapostel, entscheide dich endlich mal.

Gehe ich bei rot und schaue ob ein Auto kommt, so ist die Gefahr dabei getötet zu werden sicherlich wesentlich geringer, als die Gefahr ums Leben zu kommen, wenn man verprügelt wird, weil man anderen nicht gefällt.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Und du meinst ernsthaft, mein EQ sei etwas zu niedrig? Moral prädigen und sich erfreuen wenn anderen prügel beziehen paßt nicht zusammen, also entweder total asozial wie ich oder eben Moralapostel, entscheide dich endlich mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Nö, aber die findest es toll, wenn dich also das nicht stört, wieso regst du dich dann über die Leute auf, die bei rot gehen? Dir ist es doch gerade nicht egal, ob sie gehen, nur ob die dabei überfahren werden ist dir egal, das gehen ansich stört dich, sonst hättest den Thread ja gar nicht erst starten müsssen.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nö, aber die findest es toll, wenn dich also das nicht stört, wieso regst du dich dann über die Leute auf, die bei rot gehen? Dir ist es doch gerade nicht egal, ob sie gehen, nur ob die dabei überfahren werden ist dir egal, das gehen ansich stört dich, sonst hättest den Thread ja gar nicht erst starten müsssen.



Lese, und du wirst "lernen"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> kennt ihr die Leute die bei rot über die Straße gehen. Und am schlimmsten wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.
> 
> ...



Hab ich da was überlesen? Dachte das mit dem Ankotzen wäre eindeutig.

Edit: Wenn du deine Meinung mit dem Wind wechselst, wirds dir irgendwann um die Ohren fliegen, so wie jetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Hab ich da was überlesen? Dachte das mit dem Ankotzen wäre eindeutig.
> 
> Edit: Wenn du deine Meinung mit dem Wind wechselst, wirds dir irgendwann um die Ohren fliegen, so wie jetzt.
> 
> ...



Da sollte ich dich eines Besseren Belehren. Lese dir mal bitte meinen Beitragslink 133 durch.



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=518769


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf...ob wer über rot über die ampel geht oder nicht....sollte doch wohl jeder selber wissen ^^ und wenn der jenige dabei angefahren wird...pech gehabt ^^ denn wenn ich an ner ampel stehe und das dauert ewig bis es grün ist warte ich doch net...gucke links rechts...kommt nix gehe ich...so einfach ist das....


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf...ob wer über rot über die ampel geht oder nicht....sollte doch wohl jeder selber wissen ^^ und wenn der jenige dabei angefahren wird...pech gehabt ^^ denn wenn ich an ner ampel stehe und das dauert ewig bis es grün ist warte ich doch net...gucke links rechts...kommt nix gehe ich...so einfach ist das....



Danke dir genau das ist es worauf ich hienaus wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen: was ist meine Meinung schon Wert wenn es ander doch um sovieles besser wissen. Also richtet doch auch eure Meinung nicht an meine oder habt ihr nen Problem wenn es mir egal ist dass jemand dabei drauf geht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder zweifelt ihr schon selbst an euren Argumentationen? Wie es aussieht schon... Ansonsten wäre man nicht so angreifend. Nur mal so zum darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Im übrigen: was ist meine Meinung schon Wert wenn es ander doch um sovieles besser wissen. Also richtet doch auch eure Meinung nicht an meine oder habt ihr nen Problem wenn es mir egal ist dass jemand dabei drauf geht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, würde mich freuen, leider ists ja nicht so, denn wenn es ein Kind ist störts dich ja doch und die Schuld gibts du dann auch noch anderen, tisk.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nö, würde mich freuen, leider ists ja nicht so, denn wenn es ein Kind ist störts dich ja doch und die Schuld gibts du dann auch noch anderen, tisk.



Soll ich etwa mir die Schuld dafür geben du Spaßvogel? ^^


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Soll ich etwa mir die Schuld dafür geben du Spaßvogel? ^^



Nö, wie wärs mit dem Kind?


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nö, wie wärs mit dem Kind?



Ach das Kind hat schuld hätt ich gar nicht gedacht wenn doch das Kind über die Straße geht. ^^


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Ach das Kind hat schuld hätt ich gar nicht gedacht wenn doch das Kind über die Straße geht. ^^



Na endlich haste es, brauchst dich nun nicht mehr über Leute aufregen, die ihnen zeigen wie es geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (25. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Na endlich haste es, brauchst dich nun nicht mehr über Leute aufregen, die ihnen zeigen wie es geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es geht nicht darum ob das Kind gegangen ist du Heini. Es geht nur und einzig alleine NUR UM DEN FALL dass etwas passieren kann. Oder wirfst du einer 2 Jährigen die imt ihren Boby Card auf die Straße fährt vor sie hätte Schuld und haust dienem Kind deshalb eine runter? Das ist echt witzig die denkweise mancher hier.


----------



## Gronwell (25. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob das Kind gegangen ist du Heini. Es geht nur und einzig alleine NUR UM DEN FALL dass etwas passieren kann. Oder wirfst du einer 2 Jährigen die imt ihren Boby Card auf die Straße fährt vor sie hätte Schuld und haust dienem Kind deshalb eine runter? Das ist echt witzig die denkweise mancher hier.



Nö, die Eltern sind schuld, bzw die Aufsichtsperson. Nur drehen wir uns nun im Kreis, jetzt sagst Du mir wieder, Eltern können nicht alles machen und daher müssen die Anderen herhalten und fremden Kindern ein gutes Vorbild sein.


----------



## Minati (26. April 2008)

OT: Wieso sagt eigentlich niemand etwas dagegen, dass Miss Moralapostel nen User auf Igno gesetzt hat -> somit aus dem Thema entfernt hat und er/sie/es (Delphin87) munter weiter beleidigen kann?

BTT: 
Ich sag's nochmals: Solange für mich keine Gefahr besteht (und ja, ich kann einschätzen wie schnell ein Auto auf mich zukommt), werde ich immer rote Amepln überqueren.

Einzig und allein regt es mich auf, wenn Elternteile mit ihren Kleinen über rote Ampeln rennen (!!!) oder Omas und Opas über rote Ampeln schleichen. Und das regt mich nicht nur als Autofahrer auf.


----------



## Ematra (26. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> OT: Wieso sagt eigentlich niemand etwas dagegen, dass Miss Moralapostel nen User auf Igno gesetzt hat -> somit aus dem Thema entfernt hat und er/sie/es (Delphin87) munter weiter beleidigen kann?




Hm, ich dachte, ich hätte etwas dagegen gesagt... Ich wollte nur nicht noch deutlicher werden, um mich nicht auf das gleiche Niveau herabzubegeben.



> Da muss ich meinen kleinen Rethorikunterricht von heute Morgen wohl fortsetzen... Wer sich derartig aus der Reserve locken lässt und zu solchen Aussagen verleiten lässt, verspielt regelmäßig jedes bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit, das er/sie vorher noch hatte.
> 
> Wenn ich den Faux Pas von gestern Abend dazu nehme, ist es für mich eigentlich Zeit, mit aus diesem Thread zu verabschieden. Sorry, Delphin87, aber so, wie Du das hier bisweilen tust, kann man eine sinnvolle Diskussion m. E. nicht führen.


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Einzig und allein regt es mich auf, wenn Elternteile mit ihren Kleinen über rote Ampeln rennen (!!!) oder Omas und Opas über rote Ampeln schleichen. Und das regt mich nicht nur als Autofahrer auf.



Und wie sähe deine Lösung für "Omas & Opas" aus? Verbot von Ampelüberquerungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wie sähe deine Lösung für "Omas & Opas" aus? Verbot von Ampelüberquerungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die können doch warten bis es Grün wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urgon (26. April 2008)

Gibt schon schlimme Sachen auf dieser Welt.....


----------



## Jácks (26. April 2008)

Also nach meinem geistreichen Post vorhin,trage ich jetzt auch was zum Thema bei.
Ich gehe bei rot sogar über die Hauptstraße :O
Und wen kümmerts?Niemanden?!
Ich bin 13 Jahre wohl gemerkt und wenn Kinder neben mir stehen,geh ich meistens nicht bei rot über die Ampel,aber manchmal wenn ich angep**** bin, denk ich"Ach,in ein paar Jahren machen die das gleiche",und gehe rüber.

MfG Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (26. April 2008)

Ohh nein ich bin ein Pöser Mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich gehe doch des öfteren über ne rote Ampel, oder einfach über die straße obwohl 100m weiter n Zebrastreifen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll ich jetzt n schlechtes Gewissen bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (27. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wie sähe deine Lösung für "Omas & Opas" aus? Verbot von Ampelüberquerungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist eine gute Frage ... Können die nicht einfach ne Oma & Opa-Ampel entwerfen? Aber damit wäre der Welt auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Siu (27. April 2008)

An den Ampeln ist das noch völlig in Ordnung. Ich finde es viel schlimmer, wenn die oder der dann so über die Straße gehen, obwohl Autos kommen und dann nicht einmal reagieren, wenn das Auto eine Vollbremsung machen muss, weil es sonst die Oma/Opa über'n Haufen fährt.
Ist mir erst vor ein paar Wochen passiert. Die geht seelenruhig von Kaufland auf die andere Straßenseite und der stört es nicht einmal, dass ich abbremsen musste, bin auch noch langsamer an ihr vorbei... keine Reaktion.. keine Ahnung ob die sterben wollte.


----------

